# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/15 - On The Road To Fast.......................Oh Who Really Cares



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> We’re on the fast lane to, well, WWE Fastlane, and Dean Ambrose appears to have taken his life into his own hands by baiting Brock Lesnar down the stretch. But is The Lunatic Fringe’s strategy really as spacy as it sounds? And, with Daniel Bryan gone and Nikki Bella recovering from neck surgery, can Brie Bella do her husband and sister proud as she prepares to face Charlotte for the Divas Title? WWE.com has some ideas.














> No more tables? No more tables, apparently. The Dudley Boyz didn’t only put The Usos on notice by dropping them through the pine on Raw, they put the WWE Universe on notice for dismissing them as a one-and-done legacy act. Ironically, by ditching the tables, The Dudleys havesetthe table for themselves to prove they’re still a force to be reckoned with in today’s WWE. How will they begin their campaign?














> The Wyatt Family is certainly not shy when it comes to picking targets. After eliminating Brock Lesnar in the Royal Rumble Match, they systematically dismantled Kane, Big Show and Ryback as part of a sinister mission to destroy WWE’s most imposing Superstars. There are plenty of those to go around, so who has The New Face of Fear marked as his next victim?














> Just a couple of weeks after his first win in WWE, AJ Styles received his first loss at the hands of the same opponent: Chris Jericho. That ties Y2J and The Phenomenal One at one win apiece, so one would think the stage is set for some kind of rubber match. Which would be as cut and dry as it gets, if The Miz wasn’t lurking around playing third wheel.














> Daniel Bryan hung up his boots and Nikki Bella is on the injured list, it’s now on Brie Bella to uphold her family’s legacy in the ring. That means her Divas Title Match against Charlotte is a must-win, no questions asked. Brie was out of action on Monday to be by Bryan’s side, which meant Charlotte was free to build momentum with a second victory over Alicia Fox. The challenger needs a strong showing on Raw to go into her big match with a head of steam.














> He’s a lunatic and all, but Dean Ambrose’s assertion that he can beat Brock Lesnar doesn’t seem as far-fetched as it once was, given that The Beast Incarnate couldn’t put him down for the duration of what was, essentially, a one-sided beating. Ambrose even got the last word in on Brock with a barbaric low blow, but only because Roman Reigns was there to provide the distraction. Which begs the question: Now that Ambrose has put The Beast on notice, will he turn his attention to The Big Dog next? Tune in on Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network to find out!



:maisie3

Meh.

Still, ill see what Ambrose says/does.

That's about it.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Thread title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose/Brock is all I honestly care about.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock isn't on until SD, is he?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Brock :chan

Meh, literally nothing of note is happening right now.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The road to 1.9 continues.
But can they make it before WrestleMania? stay tuned!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Brock isn't on until SD, is he?


You're right. 

I wonder if they'll decide to try and play on some cracks in the Reigns/Ambrose bromance instead? Then on Smackdown they have Reigns try and spear Lesnar who moves out of the way and Reigns then goes and spears Ambrose before Lesnar hits the F5 on Reigns to end the show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Roman Reigns was there to provide the distraction


only mention of Reigns in the whole preview

No idea what to make of this; do they want people to think that this is all about Lesnar/Ambrose so Reigns winning is a surprise?


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> only mention of Reigns in the whole preview
> 
> No idea what to make of this; do they want people to think that this is all about Lesnar/Ambrose so Reigns winning is a surprise?


Yes. Even though we all know the outcome with 100% certainty.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Saw the preview 2 days ago and couldn't wait to see this thread here with Ambrose being the MVP again. :banderas
7 fucking days until FL, let's see how they continue to hype this up.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's really depressing how solid the Divas title scene was over the last month or so, and now it's just shit again just because Bryan's retired and Nikki's career is uncertain. That Charlotte/Becky angle was really good and adding Sasha into the mix looked so promising.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

NeyNey said:


> Saw the preview 2 days ago and couldn't wait to see this thread here with Ambrose being the MVP again. :banderas
> 7 fucking days until FL, let's see how they continue to hype this up.


Don't get too excited, it will make the fall easier.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Wont be watching tonight, I just don't really want to watch 3 hours of this horrible show only to like about 5% of it. Ambrose/Brock is the only thing I want to see and god forbid I gotta sit through the rest to see it!

Regardless I want to see how far they take the Sasha angle and I would also like to see AJ Styles and Chris Jericho further their feud but I still really can't be bothered, I'd rather just wait till Fastlane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing Sasha/Naomi will have a match again and Sasha will lose this time due to interference from Cameron. Then Sasha beats Cameron on Smackdown.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Just give Roman the title and let this be over with.:zayn


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Shenroe said:


> Just give Roman the title and let this be over with.:zayn


Give him the title finger poke of doom style. omg imagine the heat!:bully4



Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing Sasha/Naomi will have a match again and Sasha will lose this time due to interference from Cameron. Then Sasha beats Cameron on Smackdown.


More likely that Becky will lose to Naomi on RAW and Sasha beats Tamina on SD.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The rode to that match where it will look like Brock will winning before the Wyatt family interfere.

AJ styles and Jericho to have another match on their rode of having 10 matches before facing each other at mania?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

It's nice to see that Dean/Brock is the center of the feud. But same time i'd hate it if it would just be their idea to have Roman win the match because of an opportunity presenting itself. They should build some tension between Dean/roman and have some HHH segments along with them.

So far all we've seen is Dean go all up in Brock's face. HHH & Brock having segment or two. And the so called face who's supposed to fill Cena's boots has done what exactly?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> > Roman Reigns was there to provide the distraction
> 
> 
> only mention of Reigns in the whole preview
> ...


Thats EXACTLY what theyre thinking.

And theyre so clever, NO ONE will figure it out.

Witness some thread titles around here: i got a funny feeling about ambrose, can dean win etc etc


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> :lmao


That looks just so fucking wrong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa. There is literally not one interesting thing on a Raw a month before WM.

Scary.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Preparing myself for KO vs. Dolph 100000000


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> Preparing myself for KO vs. Dolph 100000000


opposite tag teams.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I mean surely with Brock off the show this week you think they'd give us some HHH/Reigns action? - I mean Reigns put HHH on the shelf for what seemed like months before HHH returned and TOOK the title off Reigns with the Rumble win, since then? Nothing. HHH put Reigns in a triple threat match at Fast Lane against his 'brother' and Lesnar but I mean he has hardly make his life hell. He hasn't attacked him backstage or had people attack him backstage, he hasn't put him in difficult situations or anything. 

I mean I imagine that 'personal' aspect will come into it when Reigns wins at Fast Lane and they decide to build it but it'd be nice if they had showed consistency. The whole reason for the triple threat is so HHH can 'get one over' on Reigns as he feels he is stacking the odds but you'd think he'd try and make sure he perhaps wasn't 100% going into the match. I'm just a little disappointed we haven't seen more Reigns/HHH interaction considering thats the big feud going into Mania.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They will top Nitro's lowest rating by the Time Summerslam comes. That's below 2.1.

Can't Wait.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I am only looking forward to see what Ambrose and Y2J/AJ do, that is it. I certainly will not be watching it live just to see that :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wasn't there a wrestling show on to watch on monday night? I just can't remember anymore.:shrug


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be watching the Grammy's for the most part. I'll flip the channel to RAW if something interesting is happening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is this RAW from? I might catch it if they're in a smark town.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazed so many people still watch Raw :lol. I might have watched Fastlane but I'll be in New Orleans this coming weekend. Dean winning would be the best option but WWE is stupid enough to believe that fans think Reigns has no chance since he hasn't been the focus from what I hear.

Kinda like before the Rumble last year when HBK, Hogan and Flair predicted the Rumble winner and none of them chose him :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>


Take a good look. In 10 years, those 3 will be all over the product, along with mom and dad


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Where is the WWEWH Champion?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

brxd said:


> Where is the WWEWH Champion?


I'm all for being patient, but HHH has been irrelevant in this angle so far. Reigns/HHH is cold and it's going to take a perfectly executed angle to bring the heat back between them that was there after TLC. They just let the moment go to waste.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Empress said:


> I'm all for being patient, but HHH has been irrelevant in this angle so far. Reigns/HHH is cold and it's going to take a perfectly executed angle to bring the heat back between them that was there after TLC. They just let the moment go to waste.


It's kind of hard for them to not have it go cold when the match isn't official yet. If they just kept having them do segments it would be over the top obvious that Reigns would win. They've been trying to create as much doubt as they can about the Fastlane match with Ambrose.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing Sasha/Naomi will have a match again and Sasha will lose this time due to interference from Cameron. Then Sasha beats Cameron on Smackdown.


Wouldnt be so sure.Sasha is undefeatted in singles since debuting.Highly doubt shell lose.If she's even in match.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

FITZ said:


> It's kind of hard for them to not have it go cold when the match isn't official yet. If they just kept having them do segments it would be over the top obvious that Reigns would win. They've been trying to create as much doubt as they can about the Fastlane match with Ambrose.


That is a valid point. Too many segments would overexpose the feud, and I use that term loosely. I just wanted HHH/Reigns simmering in the background if it's going to headline WM 32. 

HHH should be the instigator between Reigns/Ambrose and not Stephanie.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I've just started tuning in again for Raws after giving up post-Summerslam but I don't know if I can last til Mania. It's just not interesting at all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Dudleys solidifying how babyface they are was a highlight from last week.

I love how they're trying to make Brie a face by milking Bryan's retirement. Sorry love but after 2 years of being a bitch on TV it's not going to work.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Where is this RAW from? I might catch it if they're in a smark town.


Anaheim. :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm most excited to see what is next for the heel The Dudley Boyz!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> :lmao


These three girls are gonna be taking over the divas division in years to come

In before the fuckery


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

SUPER HANS said:


> The rode to that match where it will look like Brock will winning before the Wyatt family interfere.


Lulz. Cue this guy:











SUPER HANS said:


> AJ styles and Jericho to have another match on their rode of having 10 matches before facing each other at mania?


You might be right, but creative certainly has enough room to avoid this. I'll be tuning in tonight because I've enjoyed what AJ v Y2J has brought to the table so far. I'm also interested to see how creative will bring Miz back into the mix. Dueling triple threat matches @ FL could be fun. The heat between AJ and Y2J can really be turned up just before The Miz eats the pin during a TTM @ FL. Then on the following RAW, the increased animosity could force the Authority to make a concerted effort to keep AJ and Y2J apart until WM. Between The Miz, Miz TV, The Highlight Reel and other superstars, there are plenty of ways to keep the powder dry. Remember, Y2J has claimed AJ won't be great until Jericho is beaten by him twice. :wink2:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


















Oh wait I have tickets to the UWGB Men's basketball game tonight so I don;t have to watch Raw live....

Which means I will be missing the discussion thread :mj2

I would say I would be missing Raw to, but I doubt I will actually miss anything :jericho2


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I want to see more people go through tables. Brock F-5 for both Dean and Reigns. But we all know what will happen at Mania -__-


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The crowd should chant for Titus.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> The crowd should chant for Titus.


I'm hoping this happens too. If WWE has Steph or HHH cut a promo then it might happen.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I'm most excited to see what is next for the heel The Dudley Boyz!


Super Face after last week, in my opinion:grin2:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I just want to see Brock destroy people tonight. Let him destroy Ambrose and Reigns tonight, but before that let it be a tough back and forth brawl.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> I just want to see Brock destroy people tonight. Let him destroy Ambrose and Reigns tonight, but before that let it be a tough back and forth brawl.


I'd love it if Authority would put Dean defend IC title tonight and Brock would cost him the titlematch. Would make Fastlane bit less obvious.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> The crowd should chant for Titus.


Fuck Titus.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Damn...after reading all of this trashing of the product, I kind of feel like a douche for actually being amped to watch.

I love the Ambrose/Lesnar angle, and I'm enjoying the tension between Dean and Roman. Maybe it's just a tease, but I'm curious to see how it plays out going into and through WM.

I am enjoying the AJ/Jericho feud(I always enjoy AJ, and Y2J is one of my all time favorites so it's an easy sell for me).

I am enjoying the Divas build toward WM, and am curious to see how the dynamic between Sasha and Becky continues to play out.

As long as New Day hold the belts, I'll always enjoy the tag title scene.

Owens is currently stuck in a midcard "feud" with Ziggler, but I'll continue to watch to see the direction they take him in for WM. He's another guy that I'll always enjoy, regardless of who he's facing.

I'll continue to watch to see how Triple H will insert himself into this triple-threat storyline. 

Then there is some of the comedic stuff which I've actually been enjoying: #SocialOutcasts as well as "Golden Truth" 

Basically, I'll be watching.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Gonna miss your presence ACP


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If Raw was live on the Network, I might consider watching. But watching a Show that has zero value to begin with a few days later, nah,


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Usually I watch the go home shows, but this build is just so poor I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will be missed, bro. :mj2

But look on the bright side: You might still get home in time for the Austin podcast with BIG SHOW immediately following Raw!

:ha


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just give us something fucking good regarding Ambrose/Reigns considering Lesnar isn't on tonight FFS.

Build up tension, anything.

Brock should have been on tonight and on SD, IMO.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> Just give us *something fucking good regarding *Ambrose/*Reigns* considering Lesnar isn't on tonight FFS.
> 
> Build up tension, anything.


Asking for miracles now Brock? :troll


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Just give us something fucking good regarding Ambrose/Reigns considering Lesnar isn't on tonight FFS.
> 
> Build up tension, anything.
> 
> Brock should have been on tonight and on SD, IMO.


You'd think they'd build more animosity between Triple H and Reigns considering how Reigns put him out of commission for what seemed like months only for Triple H to then return and win the belt. 

But they have kept them apart. It's strange.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> Just give us something fucking good regarding Ambrose/Reigns considering Lesnar isn't on tonight FFS.
> 
> Build up tension, anything.
> 
> Brock should have been on tonight and on SD, IMO.


Having to plead with WWE for just something half-decent during what's supposed to be their best time of year. Doesn't get any worse than that.

:mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Asking for miracles now Brock? :troll


:xzibit 

True, true. They can't even book their supposed chosen one correctly, what hope has any other fucker got.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Erik. said:


> You'd think they'd build more animosity between Triple H and Reigns considering how Reigns put him out of commission for what seemed like months only for Triple H to then return and win the belt.
> 
> But they have kept them apart. It's strange.



The funny thing is I think this build up has made it blindingly obvious reigns is winning and going on to wm, because they've ignored it so completely!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't wait for that Ambreigns vs LoN tag team main event. :eyeroll


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why the hell aren't you guys watching?

Raw is one of the best comedy programmes on television right now:











On the












To


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Having to plead with WWE for just something half-decent during what's supposed to be their best time of year. Doesn't get any worse than that.
> 
> :mj2


Esp when all we are asking for is obvious shit, nothing outlandish.

Just something that makes sense, is coherent and the the obvious route to go. Why do they have to mess up every fucking opportunity for change eh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even the WM logo itself is wholly mediocre this year. I guess that's sort of fitting, though.

:mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Even the WM logo itself is wholly mediocre this year. I guess that's sort of fitting, though.
> 
> :mj2


I quite like it. 

Better then the play button from last year, especially :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I quite like it.
> 
> Better then the play button from last year, especially :lol


Nothing stands out about it. Being better than last year's logo is setting the bar pretty low. :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Nothing stands out about it. Being better than last year's logo is setting the bar pretty low. :lmao


I quite like how they incorporated the horns, with it being held in Texas. Nothing's topping the WM30 GOAT logo though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I quite like it.
> 
> Better then the play button from last year, especially :lol


I guess they should've replaced it with a fast forward button instead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fast Forward button should be the logo for this year's WM, tbh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> I guess they should've replaced it with a fast forward button instead.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

4 hours til RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone should photoshop a fast forward button over this year's WM logo.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> Damn...after reading all of this trashing of the product, I kind of feel like a douche for actually being amped to watch.
> 
> I love the Ambrose/Lesnar angle, and I'm enjoying the tension between Dean and Roman. Maybe it's just a tease, but I'm curious to see how it plays out going into and through WM.
> 
> ...


Too many people complain and still watch. RAW isn't good but not complely bad neither.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with being easily satisified. Go on wit yo bad self.

:shrug


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Looking forward for the tag team main event and the bad ratings....
damn so many feuds were teased during the rumble (AJ vs Owens,Owens vs Zayn,Lesnar vs Wyatt,Banks vs Charlotte & many more) and now it just feels like the Raw after the Rumble is beginning after Fast Lane.
All teased feuds are ignored during rumble - fast lane ppv.

here to watch AJ/Y2J & Ambrose/Lesnar + New Day & Dudleys...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

They're going to need to do something interesting on Raw tonight (especially the third hour), they're going up against The Grammys and Better Call Saul.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wouldn't get my hopes up about all of those feuds taking place.

"and many more."

:heyman6


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Nothing wrong with being easily satisified. Go on wit yo bad self.
> 
> :shrug


Let's go Jets.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Let's go Jets.


Never heard of them.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

2 things need to happen tonight, Brock needs to be on the show, and no divas bringing the show down even more..

If that happens it has potential being a decent show... but still unlikely.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Never heard of them.


SNAP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> SNAP


:0)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crewz said:


> 2 things need to happen tonight, Brock needs to be on the show, and no divas bringing the show down even more..
> 
> If that happens it has potential being a decent show... but still unlikely.


Brock won't be on tonight, sadly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The most must-miss Wrestlemania ever.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> :0)


At least tell me you're a Met fan. Need some sort of class among your sporting life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> At least tell me you're a Met fan. Need some sort of class among your sporting life.


Good heavens no. Why would I do that to myself?!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I need to watch a live Raw again one day for the lols in this thread


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@Erik.

Perfect! Will rep later. :lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Good heavens no. Why would I do that to myself?!


All about the slow build. 

DAT PAYOFF


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Bork there tonight? Would watch for that, otherwise nah


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Even the WM logo itself is wholly mediocre this year. I guess that's sort of fitting, though.
> 
> :mj2


The other thing is, so far anyway, WWE themselves aren't even hyping this WM up to be the 'biggest of all time, 100,000 people and all that.

It just feels like a big standard WM build up. Probably because either they know it no longer matters as it'll sell out purely because it's WM, or they know they have fuck all special time offer us.

Unless things suddenly kick off and blow up after Fastlane.

TL;DR; They don't give a fuck.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Brock said:


> The other thing is, so far anyway, WWE themselves aren't even hyping this WM up to be the 'biggest of all time, 100,000 people and all that.
> 
> It just feels like a big standard WM build up. Probably because either they know it no longer matters as it'll sell out purely because it's WM, or they know they have fuck all special time offer us.
> 
> Unless things suddenly kick off and blow up after Fastlane.


Well WWE are in full blown panic mode - that has been obvious from the way they rushed Taker back at Battleground to re-hash the Brock stuff, randomly did Sting/Rollins a few months later, and then all the Vince appearances (which did temporarily boost ratings).

I'm unable to enjoy this show as a fan so I have to take enjoyment watching them squirm and attempt to come up with "big moments" and "surprising returns" only to see these efforts fall flat. I'm still hoping for those bad ratings because I believe that's the only way they will ever refresh the product.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Bork there tonight? Would watch for that, otherwise nah


He isn't, no. 

He is only on Smackdown this week.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

RDEvans said:


> They're going to need to do something interesting on Raw tonight (especially the third hour), they're going up against The Grammys and Better Call Saul.


Better Call Saul started? Damn.
Anyway the WWE doesnt care about ratings anymore.
Hopefully tonight a 1.9 rating.

Anyone here who knows how Better Call Saul is doing with the ratings?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VitoCorleone said:


> Better Call Saul started? Damn.
> Anyway the WWE doesnt care about ratings anymore.
> Hopefully tonight a 1.9 rating.
> 
> Anyone here who knows how Better Call Saul is doing with the ratings?


I believe their last episode got a 2.5 rating.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Where can I stream raw? Please help.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Where can I stream raw? Please help.


You want to watch raw?? 

You do need help


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699365464330252288
I'll stay up just for this.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In before Wyatts attack Big Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show and Strowman :lmao

Straight up trash.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Shenroe said:


> Just give Roman the title and let this be over with.:zayn


To think that If they gave the belt to Roman at the last Wrestlemania, He might have lost it by now aige


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> To think that If they gave the belt to Roman at the last Wrestlemania, He might have lost it by now aige


Yep,the focus would've been on someone else. No more delay just get this over with sowecan all move on with the show Vince


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Beef Stronganov vs Big Show = Vince needing a change of pants.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Show vs. Strowman was happening soon enough anyways.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

:vince


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699365464330252288
> I'll stay up just for this.


And I was just complaining in another topic that no matches were advertised.

That'll teach me.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

I was really hoping for some more Ambrose/Lesnar stuff......


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699365464330252288
The cure for insomnia...


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

what a match that will be, maggle


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Fuck ....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm watching 1998 Nitros on the Network and I don't want to turn them off when Raw comes on. But at the same time I don't want to miss the epic LOLs that this thread provides when Raw is on. Damn.

:mj2


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Welp.. Sittin and waitin..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tells you all you need to know when WWE tweet out 'Big Show vs Strowman' and expect fans to give even a tiniest of shits.

Breaking news. Sigh.

They'll probably still end up having a match at FL knowing them tbh.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Brock said:


> Tells you all you need to know when WWE tweet out 'Big Show vs Strowman' and expect fans to give even a tiniest of shits.
> 
> Breaking news. Sigh.
> 
> They'll probably still end up having a match at FL knowing them tbh.


Oh yeah totally expecting that.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

But I thought that was the Fastlane match, ah well, hopefully this means we won't have this on PPV...

Oh, who am I kidding?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Grammys are tonight, therefore it'll take just 1 bullshit match/segment for me to turn raw off. So pretty much it'll be within the first 2 minutes :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> Tells you all you need to know when WWE tweet out 'Big Show vs Strowman' and expect fans to give even a tiniest of shits.
> 
> Breaking news. Sigh.
> 
> They'll probably still end up having a match at FL knowing them tbh.


And the Raw and SD the week after Fastlane, too. WWE loves their trillion rematches.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

BREAKING NEWS Randy orton will face Sheamus in the main event













vince, if you're reading this...doncha do it motherfucker!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where's RAW at?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Where's RAW at?


Anaheim, I believe.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, good luck to those watching this shit, even though I do ask why you still watch, oh well. I just don't have the strength to endure this crap anymore.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm watching 1998 Nitros on the Network and I don't want to turn them off when Raw comes on. But at the same time I don't want to miss the epic LOLs that this thread provides when Raw is on. Damn.
> 
> :mj2


When Roman cuts a promo

#thingsboysdowelove


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm watching 1998 Nitros on the Network and I don't want to turn them off when Raw comes on. But at the same time I don't want to miss the epic LOLs that this thread provides when Raw is on. Damn.
> 
> :mj2


*Watch Nitro in one tab, and have this thread on the other. That way, you can read this thread, without having to watch RAW. ositivity *


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Miz tonight as well.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

You know that its bad when while on the road to WM they hype Big Show vs. Braun Strowman for a RAW match.

Theres absolutely nothing that will get me to watch tonight. If AJ Styles does anything interesting i'll catch it tomorrow.

They are trying to capitalize on DBs retirement by hyping Brie more but no one cares.. shes obviously filler just to get them past Fast Lane.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the last-minute match they announce to try and grab fans is..........Big Show vs. Braun Stroman. At this point I assume they're just putting on the worst show and seeing what they can get away with.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Hour until RAW. Expecting KO vs. Dolph again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And the Raw and SD the week after Fastlane, too. WWE loves their trillion rematches.


Bullshit. By then Vince will have panicked that he hadn't reached the monthly Ryback/Show quota and will have to have book overtime damnit :maury: :wink2:


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Ziggler vs Owens 28747th
Strowman vs Big Show
probably a tag team main event

im thinking of sleeping because its 2am (in my country) 
still hoping of a good interesting show...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can safely say I'm not excited at ALL this for RAW.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Show vs. Braun


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Show v Braun.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Show vs Braun. :haha

Good luck to those who will actually watch this tonight.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The fact that Raw is tonight completely slipped my mind today until about 15 minutes ago. Thought I'd check in with the news sites and see if there is anything interesting planned.

:larry There is nothing. Literally nothing. 

I'd bet good money that the main event tonight is a tag match involving Ambrose and Reigns (Wouldn't even surprise me if they did the EXACT same type of gauntlet match they did with Reigns/Bryan this time last year because they are THAT devoid of creativity) 

What am I or anyone in general supposed to be watching for this week exactly? 

Which story line is supposed to be the hook? 

I think this is a watch the opening promo then go to sleep type of occasion. Absolutely no way I could sit through three hours of this tonight.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gotta make Braun look strong...

So that one day, he can make Reigns look strong.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Big show vs strowman???!!! And im at work!!!???

FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKK


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Big show vs strowman???!!! And im at work!!!???
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKK


:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess WWE knows its up against the Grammy Awards and isn't going to try.











Then again that doesn't explain every other week


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Prediction:

- Ambrose starts off RAW
- Steph interrupts and announces Ambrose/Reigns vs The New Day
- Commercial Break
- Kevin Owens/Alberto vs. Kalisto/Zolph
- Commercial Break

Anyone else want to predict the first segment and match?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Prediction:
> 
> - Ambrose starts off RAW
> - Steph interrupts and announces Ambrose/Reigns vs The New Day
> ...


Owens will be in the first match with ziggler, thought I don't think tag match is the answer. ADR/Rusev will face Dragons later on.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Owens will be in the first match with ziggler, thought I don't think tag match is the answer. ADR/Rusev will face Dragons later on.


I was thinking Owens/Ziggler, but they've done it so much that ...

You're probably right


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Prediction:
> 
> - Ambrose starts off RAW
> - Steph interrupts and announces Ambrose/Reigns vs The New Day
> ...


Stephanie McMahon opens the show and hypes Fastlane. They do this interrupting shtick they've been doing recently and out come Reigns and Ambrose. 

She puts them in a match together. Either a handicap or gauntlet match for the main event. 

Second segment. Dolph Ziggler vs an unimportant heel with Kevin Owens on commentary. 

Total filler to round out the hour. Neville, Stardust, Social Outcasts or Divas etc . Take your pick. 

Big Show vs Strowman to top hour 2. Match ends in a a no contest when The Wyatts end up brawling with Show, Ryback and Kane. 

Divas filler and Dudleys/Uso's to follow. 

Some kind of Jericho/AJ promo for hour 3. Followed by more filler. New Day match or segment or both. 

Reigns and Ambrose extended tag match closes out show. The league of jobbers will no doubt be involved here because we haven't seen Reigns face them enough yet. :ti 

Maybe I'm way off but this is how I see Raw going tonight.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

If Ambrose isn't in the opening segment I'm going to sleep instead of watching live.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lots of great stuff tonight


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> lots of great stuff tonight


If this match doesn't produce a Titus chant...


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Strowman vs Big Show and Henry vs Big E? Is Vince booking tonight's Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mark Henry vs. Big E

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Mark Henry vs. Big E
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Weren't they teammates recently? I may fast forward RAW a lot but I thought I saw Henry with a unicorn on his head.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Not
Watching
Raw

:saul


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699395325648175105


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Weren't they teammates recently? I may fast forward RAW a lot but I thought I saw Henry with a unicorn on his head.


For one night, yeah, I think so. But even if they weren't...

:heyman6

Between this match and Show/Strowman...yikes..

You'd never know WM is 6 weeks away..


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't sleep, time to watch Raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark Henry vs Big E.... Big Show vs Strowman. :loweringangle


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

First time watching RAW live in a while...

Hopefully its good. Can't fast forward...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight in anticipation of this ground breaking episode of raw I prepared a special meal! 

Fried bologna grill cheese with ramen noodles

If they're going to put out product as stale in creativity as ramen noodles with cheesy commentary, full of bologna booking might as well make the best of it and play along right!
:saul


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> lots of great stuff tonight


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just know this Raw is going to get me hyped for the weakest fucking ppv of the year ... i can't wait


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Here we go :mark: Apparently Lesnar is not advertised?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Fast Lane to the abyss


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Recaps.. Aww yeah, gotta love em. :eyeroll


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Celebrating my snowy birthday watching this guys! Hopefully it doesn't make me switch over to the Grammies so much


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry but I think I've had enough of the 5 hour promos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't go wrong with LSDean opening the show.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean opening the show :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been sucked back into watching this shit, much to my shame. 

AMBROOOOOOSSSEEE!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Because that's what you want to remind people of, that the guy people like in this mess couldn't get it done without his buddy.


BTW, completely forgot Dean was the IC title holder.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Damn, The Boy Wonder is right so far :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only alittle bit over 100 people here on a Road to WM Raw. WWE is killing their fanbase.

:mj2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Is Dean the only (bar Lesnar) that could get huge pops?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ambrose opening=ratings


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does Ambrose pout more than Reigns?

Is this part of his "great character work" I have been hearing a lot about lately?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dean Ambrose vs. Lesnar would be amazing at WM.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean about to defend the title. Likely drop it to convince fans he has a chance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

AWFUL.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Aids


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What we didn't need - Steph talking.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Steph. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What dean just did when he heard stephs music is exactly what I did.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

OF COURSE THE GUY WHO KINDA LOOKS LIKE A GIRL IS IN THE FRONT ROW AGAIN.

Why do I keep seeing this guy? It literally took 30 seconds for him to be on camera/be in front row where camera points AGAIN.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol couldn't go 10 minutes without Steph


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Supreme Goddess is here. Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The Beast, Stephanie McMahon.

Defeated more main event males than any other main eventers


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I KNEW it would be Steph. Just fuckin' knew it.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

Crowd booed when Roman's name was mentioned hah.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose opening Raw. It's at least starting off good


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Stephanie.. legs legs legs legs..


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Ambrose is gonna lose the title tonight isn't he? :titus


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Can't go wrong with LSDean opening the show.





Abisial said:


> Dean opening the show :mark:


Haha they fooled you!

:vince2


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Time for Ambrose to get his balls ripped off...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steph's face looks awful tonight. Yikes.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Steph in those tight leather leg gins. Yum.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damnit, end this Authority shit already. Please for the love of Jesus Harold Christ.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Steph's face looks awful tonight. Yikes.


Her looks have been going downhill since she put on some weight in the fall.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

5 way ic title match?

nomnomnom


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dean losing the title now?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Fatal 5-way ?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh oh, Dean in a fatal 5.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my. Ambrose is losing the IC title.:mj2


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Ambrose is gonna lose the title tonight isn't he? :titus


Called it.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

He's losing it tonight guys & winning on fastlane wow


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

If Ambrose loses the belt, he's winning at Fast Lane.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Yawn already


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Loses title than wins at fastlane?

OH GOD DON'T TEASE ME


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fatal 5 way? :mark:


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

With the way she feels the need to emusulate men it is pretty obvious that Steph has penis envy.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Dean about to defend the title. Likely drop it to convince fans he has a chance.



So predictable. :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Fatal 5 way? :ugh2


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Dean overcoming the odds confirmed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How does Dean lose the IC title on a DQ? lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Good move, strip Ambrose of the IC title, gives him more credible chance to win the WWE. Still not happening, but still, good move.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Steph mind f'king :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

WHATIZJDZDZD

If they make Ambrose lose the IC title... Doesn't that mean that his chances to win at Fastlane go up ?

I WANT TO BELIEVEIZDZID GO DEAN !


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Oh my. Ambrose is losing the IC title.:mj2


That not a bad thing if he does then he could be the guy to go after HHH


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Queendom.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Is Stephanie slowly turning into Sarah Palin?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet ass opening!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fatal 5-way? For the IC?

Sweet.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

LegendKilla15 said:


> He's losing it tonight guys & winning on fastlane wow


He's not winning anything at Fastlane be real now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someone put barbed wire around her neck to smash her vocal cords? That voice hurts my soul.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

KO TIME BOYSSSS


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank God. As an Ambrose fan I've been wanting that curse of an IC title off of him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stardust..... fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stardust you say? Well here's your pineater! 

I take that back..

Tyler your say? Well here's your fall guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IF Dean loses this could mean he is getting the WWE title at WM


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so this is a main event if they chose the right wrestlers for it. stardust? really? i love cody but


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did you feel the energy of the arena get sucked out when Owens music stopped and Stardust music hit?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Brollins said:


> Stephanie.. legs legs legs legs..


That jaw, jaw jaw looks like a lizard lizard lizard


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Stardust seriously?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cesaro time?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Fatal 5-Way sounds like a Hustler productions XXX-rated movie.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cody Rhodes is still doing that gimmick?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

a Tyler spotting!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

BREEZE LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey everyone look! It's TYLER!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> He's not winning anything at Fastlane be real now.


They gotta do something right my man, they have a history of switching plans during this time frame.




BREEZE!?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So is everyone on a losing streak getting a title shot?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow they're giving Tyler a title match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's gonna lose tonight, then he's gonna probably lose at FL too. I'm not gonna get my hopes up this time  WWE is evil enough to take the title away from him to tease a win on Sunday, then have him lose there too. Fuck that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Breeze will be the new IC champ tonight... according to multiple sources (Chris Broussard).


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So we got Owens and 3 jobbers I don't see dean losing here


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Tyler in a title match :homer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yawn. Why is Tyler Breeze here?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Yessss jobbers to eat Kevin Owen's pin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF happened to Tylers face


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF hell is this he ain't losing, most people on this matches stay losing


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> IF Dean loses this could mean he is getting the WWE title at WM


You guys fall for that every time. :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Come on Ziggles, this is your night.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Stardust to win the title so he can drop it to Stephen Amell at Wrestlemania :russo


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I feel like Tyler Breeze was employed and brought up to WWE just to IRL piss off Ziggler


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

If Ambrose loses here I might start to believe that he could win on Sunday.

Nice intense promo by Ambrose then too :mark:


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

soooooo can we just have an Owens/Ambrose 1on1?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Give Dolph the title and move Ambrose to the main event scene plz.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

wow breeze looks ridiculous


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

My boy Tyler Breeze becomes IC Champ tonight.

I can dream, right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyler Breeze billed from Monaco :duck 
It's another name for Parts Unknown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a jobber match outside of Dean and Owens. Yikes.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Who's gonna win it!!

I'm rootin for Breeze.

....

but chances are it's either Dolph or KO, let's be honest.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So pretty much Ziggler or KO cost each other the title & Dean wins.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Watch Ziggler win this :lmao


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

safc-scotty said:


> Stardust to win the title so he can drop it to Stephen Amell at Wrestlemania :russo


lmao! Shades of Arquette..


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

A Breeze sighting!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Cody Rhodes and Breeze in an Ic title match is money


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Breeze will be the new IC champ tonight... according to multiple sources (Chris Broussard).


So uhh.. where is this guy's stash? I could use something to lighten my mood :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Owens looks like he is losing weight. Or maybe its his shirt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Tyler Breeze billed from Monaco :duck
> It's another name for Parts Unknown


Monaco is a real place


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD I DON'T KNOW HOW TO HANDLE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!

IF AMBROSE LOSES HE'S GONNA WIN FL IF NOT........ STILL OMFG 
AAAAAAAAAAAAHGOOOOOOOOD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> You guys fall for that every time. :lol


They got cold feet with Reigns before and he is still flopping. Dean is still over. IF he loses and that is a big IF, that could mean he is getting the title at WM.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> That not a bad thing if he does then he could be the guy to go after HHH


True. Based on the challengers though, Ambrose might retain. Owens is the only one who has a chance.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Did you feel the energy of the arena get sucked out when Owens music stopped and Stardust music hit?


lmao. You got Ambrose, Owens, then, uh...jobbers. Tyler Breeze for fucks sakes. When is the last time he's even won a match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Zigs is getting the title and KO/Zigs for the IC title at Fastlane.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Could see Ziggler winning. It's been a while since he held a title.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

squarebox said:


> lmao. You got Ambrose, Owens, then, uh...jobbers. Tyler Breeze for fucks sakes. When is the last time he's even won a match.


*goes to answer but legit can't remember before walking back in shame*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Given Ziggy's wins over Owens, could he win? God I hope not...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Tyler Breeze billed from Monaco :duck
> It's another name for Parts Unknown


Monaco actually does exist..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> They got cold feet with Reigns before and he is still flopping. Dean is still over. IF he loses and that is a big IF, that could mean he is getting the title at WM.


But that was with Seth holding MITB and they still had Reigns in the main. With HHH in the main this time Reigns is locked in to win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> What a jobber match outside of Dean and Owens. Yikes.


It's 2016 we don't use insensitive terms like jobber... It's enhancement technicians


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lothario said:


> You guys fall for that every time. :lol


Yep.

Dean losing tonight just means he's free to turn heel on Roman the RAW after WM to job to Roman for a couple months.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Just imagine if Ziggler wins the IC title by pinning Owens again. 

Pages and pages of


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> Cesaro time?


Soon! :hogan


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Two things:

KO is looking a lot more fit. I think?

Breeze looking absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Something is up though. They are pulling something with Reigns being pulled back like this, he's not the focus but he's still the story.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> True. Based on the challengers though, Ambrose might retain. Owens is the only one who has a chance.


I would give Ziggler a slight chance to hold the belt for 6 days and drop it to Owens at the PPV. 

This is another situation where if I didn't know any better I would say indicates Ambrose wins on Sunday. Get the IC belt off him.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Show/Strowman?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> But that was with Seth holding MITB and they still had Reigns in the main. With HHH in the main this time Reigns is locked in to win.


You have seen the ratings dropped to record lows with Reigns as the main star, they could easily pass on him again.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Possible Roman heel turn?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Breeze will be the new IC champ tonight... according to multiple sources (Chris Broussard).


How far the IC Title has fallen fpalm


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I really think Ziggler could win this match...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it seems like Owens is the only one who actually works the crowd on RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose ain't winning on Sunday barring some miraculous change in Vince's mindset in the next 5-6 days.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I expect nothing interesting to happen and Ambrose to win cleanly.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Only believable reason for Reigns to possibly come out in this match is if one of the following occur.

1. Ziggler turns and all 4 men jump Ambrose
2. Lesnar shows up
3. LON comes out and jumps Ambrose
4. Wyatt's come out and jump Ambrose


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

come to think of it ... they really need to get that IC title on Owens at some point between now and April, Owens/Zayn is an IC title programme, it's written all over it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FITZ said:


> I would give Ziggler a slight chance to hold the belt for 6 days and drop it to Owens at the PPV.
> 
> This is another situation where if I didn't know any better I would say indicates Ambrose wins on Sunday. Get the IC belt off him.


Good point. I'd rather not see the title hot potato'd though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> it seems like Owens is the only one who actually works the crowd on RAW.


he is one of the few with actually ring psychology in the whole company


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I hate how Dean works. His offense is terrible. He's so fortunate that the money is in the personality and charisma. :lol


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

I like how all the jobbers have left the ring


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll cry if Breeze wins. Worst possible option.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What's worse to look at... Ambroses' tight azz jeans or Cena's jorts? I'm going with Ambroses' skinny jeans... those bytches are tighter than Batista's!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have seen the ratings dropped to record lows with Reigns as the main star, they could easily pass on him again.


I think this time Vince is going to be stubborn as hell as push Reigns to that title no matter what. Plus it makes sense story wise with HHH/Reigns even if we know it'll be a pain to get through.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Can see dean losing tonight


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ambrose loses. Earns his spot back by betraying Roman and offering himself up to be pegged by Stephanie and her massive strap-on.

Uh, I mean "To join the Authority..."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Side effect is such a weird move


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> You have seen the ratings dropped to record lows with Reigns as the main star, they could easily pass on him again.


ANYONE on the roster would have had the bad ratings. Rolling got hurt, Cena got hurt, and Orton got hurt. They were weak. They had no choice but to give it to Reigns.

It's not on Roman Reigns - it's on the booking.

Reigns booking has been a lot better though. His merchandise, hype, etc is higher than ever. Plus in the PG era (where they're building a young/kid audience) Reigns is by far the top guy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh lord, are they already drilling on this "professional courtesy" bit. Hey Titus they're going to make fun of you all night on the sly.


So fatal 5 way means 3 guys rest on the outside the whole match instead of just 2? The fuck is this shit? Get in the damned ring!


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Is Breeze's outfit base on The Mystery Machine from Scooby-Doo?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Pulling for a Breeze victory. For curve balls sake


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think this time Vince is going to be stubborn as hell as push Reigns to that title no matter what. Plus it makes sense story wise with HHH/Reigns even if we know it'll be a pain to get through.


They are stacking the odds way more against Ambrose lately than Reigns. Even if Ambrose retains here, he still could win at FL.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good stuff from Ambrose.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I like how *** cole says, " these fatal five ways" like this happens all the time lol.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Come on Breeze!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good match so far!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, damn commercial.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK THESE COMMERCIALS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Painful listening to commentary trying to put over Ambrose from last week when he needed a distraction and a ballshot to get away from Lesnar

Awful writing and Ambrose is supposed to be a face

You can fool some of the people all of the time and you can fool...you get the picture


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, from what I've gathered, Tyler Breeze wears John Morrison's pants and has Dolph Ziggler's persona?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

spinningedge said:


> ANYONE on the roster would have had the bad ratings. Rolling got hurt, Cena got hurt, and Orton got hurt. They were weak. They had no choice but to give it to Reigns.
> 
> It's not on Roman Reigns - it's on the booking.
> 
> Reigns booking has been a lot better though. His merchandise, hype, etc is higher than ever. Plus in the PG era (where they're building a young/kid audience) Reigns is by far the top guy.


So before it was on Rollins but now its not on Reigns LOL Nice try

And yes its also on the booking and people are stick of the booking of Reigns down the fans throats. he is turning viewers off


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Good match so far!


Agreed.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What's worse to look at... Ambroses' tight azz jeans or Cena's jorts? I'm going with Ambroses' skinny jeans... those bytches are tighter than Batista's!!!


Would you rather watch a guy in basically tight underwear and nothing else? I'll take jeans and a shirt any day.

Imagine if DA came out in the same type of apparel at Titus O'Neill/etc did tonight. Could you imagine? People would think it's the weirdest/most awkward look ever. haha.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope the title changed hands during this commercial


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ambrose loses. Earns his spot back by betraying Roman and offering himself up to be pegged by Stephanie and her massive strap-on.
> 
> Uh, I mean "To join the Authority..."


Thought he was only to be removed from the triple threat if Roman interferes?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If the title is switching they should have threw AJ and Jericho in it. That feud for the IC title could be even bigger


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Clasic WWE, as soon as the match starts to get good the cut to a commercial.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

I wish the new Smackdown dude would commentate RAW. Cole should go back to doing a Saturday morning review show like the old days.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dextro said:


> Is Stephanie slowly turning into Sarah Palin?


Nope.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fatal 5 way just sounds so weird to me...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I think Dean deserves to remain champ for a better run and make the belt mean something again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

When exactly did multi-man matches just become a one on one with everyone else just twiddling thumbs on the outside? I could swear I remember times when all the participants of the match actually participated in it. Am I wrong there?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

You guys think Dean Ambrose is going to squirt ketchup on Lesnar at fast Lane?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Too many commercials at critical points...ugh.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> Oh lord, are they already drilling on this "professional courtesy" bit. Hey Titus they're going to make fun of you all night on the sly.
> 
> 
> So fatal 5 way means 3 guys rest on the outside the whole match instead of just 2? The fuck is this shit? Get in the damned ring!


This is what multi-man matches in the WWE have turned into.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

FUCK COMMERCIALS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

spinningedge said:


> ANYONE on the roster would have had the bad ratings. Rolling got hurt, Cena got hurt, and Orton got hurt. They were weak. They had no choice but to give it to Reigns.
> 
> It's not on Roman Reigns - it's on the booking.
> 
> Reigns booking has been a lot better though. His merchandise, hype, etc is higher than ever. Plus in the PG era (where they're building a young/kid audience) Reigns is by far the top guy.


If it was on one guy in the past, it's on them now, too. Can't pick and choose who we hold responsible now.

This is their hottest time of year, Road to WM, and they are getting the same ratings Rollins got in the Fall and Summer. Huge Fail.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Stupid commercials.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Fatal 5 way just sounds so weird to me...


Why not call it a Five Way Deathmatch?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

manchesterdud said:


> Can see dean losing tonight


Me too. Dean doesn't need the title. Give it to 1. Breeze or 2. Stardust


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty sad that if the WWE ever booked Stardust to go over in this match, that I'd guarantee he'd lose a 1x1 match to Stephen Amell at Wrestlemania.

I say that because the WWE would see an actor with piss poor athleticism as a more formidable champion than Tyler Breeze.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, from what I've gathered, Tyler Breeze wears John Morrison's pants and has Dolph Ziggler's persona?


The man was set up to fail from the word go..


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Fatal 5 Way, pretty cool. Cole said this match doesn't happen much, when has it ever happened before?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Lol at the commercial timing


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't see the WWE being this smart on the last Raw before Fast Lane. They are usually predictable as hell. I can't see them sacrificing Ambrose's title reign solely to get people to "think" he was going to win. If the plan is for Reigns to win, they would just go forward and have Reigns win...without Ambrose dropping the belt. Which makes me think he's either going to win Sunday, or one of them will turn heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are stacking the odds way more against Ambrose lately than Reigns. Even if Ambrose retains here, he still could win at FL.


Misdirection plus if they want to do a Brock/Reigns rematch at say Summerslam they feel they haven't overexposed it. Plus they don't want to go into overkill with HHH/Reigns promos so they're going with Brock/Ambrose in the foreground at Fastlane.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> So before it was on Rollins but now its not on Reigns LOL Nice try
> 
> And yes its also on the booking and people are stick of the booking of Reigns down the fans throats. he is turning viewers off


I never said it was on Rollins. What are you talking about? Booking since WM 15 (up until recently) was terrible.

You complain and talk about viewers being turned off - yet you've been talking on basically ever RAW/PPV forum. 

If you hate Reigns as top guy... why do you keep watching?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> They got cold feet with Reigns before and he is still flopping. Dean is still over. IF he loses and that is a big IF, that could mean he is getting the title at WM.


It's a slight chance but it's so small it's not even worth mentioning tbh. I think they'd sooner turn Reigns heel and give him the rocket push for a year + as champ before allowing him to walk away from WM empty handed again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Too much one on one stuff


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What the heck is with Kimbo Slice's belly button?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why are there only 2 men in the ring?

So stupid!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> If the title is switching they should have threw AJ and Jericho in it. That feud for the IC title could be even bigger


They probably didn't want to have all of them in the first match of the night because they need them for something else later on.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Misdirection plus if they want to do a Brock/Reigns rematch at say Summerslam they feel they haven't overexposed it. Plus they don't want to go into overkill with HHH/Reigns promos so they're going with Brock/Ambrose in the foreground at Fastlane.


Never thought about this before, but this is a good point.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Fatal fiveway ought to be a porn category or the rebranding of the Kardashians considering watching any of Kim, Khloe, Kourtney, Kris or Brucie/Catlyn for any prolonged period can probably cause fatalities.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I love those fast exchanges in multi-man matches


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Owens leaped over the rope. Greatest spot in the match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, Cole. Ambrose went feet first.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a good thing one-on-one matches have countouts or guys would clearly just take naps outside of the ring.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck is that black thing on Ambrose's arm?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I was enjoying this match until the advert break, and now I just don't care.

Too much action and I don't know why or what led to it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Whever said ambrose should wear real wrestling gear is spot on


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Fatal 5 Way, pretty cool. Cole said this match doesn't happen much, when has it ever happened before?


The Championship Scrambles were 5 ways just not one fall to a finish so never


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol.

Nice try Breeze.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

spinningedge said:


> I never said it was on Rollins. What are you talking about? Booking since WM 15 (up until recently) was terrible.
> 
> You complain and talk about viewers being turned off - yet you've been talking on basically ever RAW/PPV forum.
> 
> If you hate Reigns as top guy... why do you keep watching?


Because he's an overweight loser who plays action figures with his nephew and nieces at family gathering


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CANNONBALLS... CANNONBALLS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Way too many people use the superkick. Ugh.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This match would have been so much better as a scramble.

Hey WWE, *BRING BACK THE CHAMPIONSHIP SCRAMBLE* :agree:


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

face first, feet first, same thing


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Is this the best match set up for the purposes of a pun in the history of wrestling?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck off anaheim, you cheapen that fucking word, shut the fuck up. this, this is a clusterfuck


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Seems so strange when no one is wearing actual trunks in a WWE match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG...I'm cheering for Breeze!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

KO CHAMPION!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

NEW CHAMP!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Breeze has the best move names the Supermodel Kick and Beauty Shot sounds like some shit Vega from Street Fighter would do.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Owens wins.

Pretty bad match overall.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WACKY LINE!!! 

Or is it still being called that?


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

KO WON!!?!?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes Owens wins!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy shit. Clean pin for Owens.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay! Owens rocks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. Owens is dropping the title to AJ at Mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OWENS WINS!!!!!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Wtf this aint even awesome!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO WINS :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FIGHT 
OWENS 
FIGHT

!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fastlane just got interesting


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The big mistake they're making here, is giving Ambrose the more complex story for people to invest in. All the odds are against Dean and fans will rally behind him, meaning Reigns gets shat on again because this company is fucking stupid beyond belief. Their booking is literally giving away the fact that he's the company guy who gets everything for nothing.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:mj2 Ambrose


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

That's one hot potato.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Owens gets it back, interesting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

FITZ said:


> Is this the best match set up for the purposes of a pun in the history of wrestling?


Tables, Ladders and Chairs Oh My!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

8-32 in his last 40 don't matter his now a champion


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Win Owens Win


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Breeze ate the pin? Well who ever would have guessed that!


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

WWE trying to swerve people into thinking Ambrose can win Sunday


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wow.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

No buildup smokescreen to create false hope for Ambrose yawn.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Shame my enjoyment of that was destroyed by badly placed ad break.


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

Zayn v. Owens IC program at Mania it is!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Four of my favs and of course the one guy I don't want to win, wins.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

If you're an Ambrose fan you should be ecstatic about him losing that curse of a jobber title, as I am.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> I can't see the WWE being this smart on the last Raw before Fast Lane. They are usually predictable as hell. I can't see them sacrificing Ambrose's title reign solely to get people to "think" he was going to win. If the plan is for Reigns to win, they would just go forward and have Reigns win...without Ambrose dropping the belt. Which makes me think he's either going to win Sunday, or one of them will turn heel.


Good booking so far! Unpredictable = good stuff! I'm surprised Ambrose lost too.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

FUCK YES!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good shiet!


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

On ya KO!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that he has lost the belt I guess he's set for the WWE title right?
unk2


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Breeze is Ziggler 2.0 anyway, so HE GOT HIS WIN BACK!! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KO continues his great run on the main roster


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't fall for it people :lol


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

That was a good opener don'tcha think?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

That was actually a clever way to get the title off Ambrose, not gonna lie :draper2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

YES!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Well that's random.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Meh just to create false hope we know boring reigns will win unfortunately


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fastlane just got a whole lot more interesting!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE need to re-shoot AJ Styles graphic, he looks like he is catching flies.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New IC champ. Styles in action!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was well booked. They actually did a match that made you care who wins, instead of just trotting out the 5 guys to fight each other for no reason. Owens gets put back on track, and it adds sympathy to Ambrose's cause.*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE should just have Geico gecko as their fuckin mascot


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So basically this match at Fastlane is Ambrose's story, but he'll be the one to eat the pin.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> You guys fall for that every time. :lol


You were saying .

Told you Ambrose was losing.

Now lets see if he wins at FL then WM.

Its been his story so far, more than Reigns.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think Jericho costs AJ the Miz match


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Ay caramba Wikipedia works fast, KO is already listed as IC cham already.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: Maybe, JUST MAYBE, there's a chance that schmuck Roman Reigns won't win on Sunday

....Nah. Don't fall for it folks. :cry


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so Brie announces this is her last match? what do we think? everybody thinks it is but it's WWE and she's one of their golden girls they're going to give her a proper send off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose isn't winning at Fastlane. He's there to take the pin. I'm guessing eventually he'll turn heel otherwise there's nothing for him as a face.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

This is good for Ambrose chances on Sunday. No way he'd be going into a World title match at 'Mania as the IC champion... Ambrose just might win on Sunday...


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Great, there goes Kevin Owens career.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Keeping that belt warm for Sami.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Dean lost the belt I did not see that coming.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Maybe Dean will be getting a match for the WWE title.

Clearly they needed to get the IC belt off him.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WIN OWENS WIN


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's a good sign for Ambrose winning on Sunday. I still don't think it's happening but why would they take the title off Ambrose like this if he was just going to a midcarder after Sunday?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brie Bella retirement to outdraw Daniel Bryan retirement?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't say I wasn't pulling for stardust. 

Also a match sponsored by Geico? Does that mean anyone injured gets shitty insurance coverage in 15 minutes? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ gonna job again isn't he? Wins and loses don't matter don't you know?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Dean still isn't winning at FL, even if he lost the IC title  He's gonna end up directionless heading into Mania unless WWE pulls the biggest swerve ever at FL and actually does put him in the main event.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE trying to fake swerve. 

Ambrose has a chance now you guyz! Buy Network! :vince$


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder if they have Brie win at Fastlane then have her retire and retire the belt. 

Then do a Triple Threat for the vacant Women's Championship at Mania


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Very unexpected


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

OWENS! The best thing going in WWE.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Who the fuck in their right mind is cheering Reigns when they've made Dean such a sympathetic babyface? They're gonna have another Daniel Bryan on their hands if they don't be careful. 

Fucking idiots. I'm just... fucking bewildered by this booking.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Whoever was asking about other 5 way matches... Here is an awesome one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ambrose isn't winning at Fastlane. He's there to take the pin. I'm guessing eventually he'll turn heel otherwise there's nothing for him as a face.


Have to bridge that gap between Reigns winning the title from HHH at WM and him facing Brock at Summerslam.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Fastlane just got a whole lot more interesting!


Why? The outcome isn't going to change..
:HA


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> WWE should just have Geico gecko as their fuckin mascot


Gecko on a pole match! Book it! :vince$


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Ambrose isn't winning at Fastlane. He's there to take the pin. I'm guessing eventually he'll turn heel otherwise there's nothing for him as a face.


That literally seems like it's the only other option with the way he's been booked. If he doesn't win, he has to turn heel.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Either Ambrose is actually main eventing WrestleMania, or facing Brock in a singles match.

Or Vince just doesn't like him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose gonna be left with nothing after FL.

That being said, the fans will be in his corner even more than they were going to be at FL. He actually has sympathy now. Not the best booking for Reigns, that's for sure.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ vs Miz vs Jericho at Fastlane maybe?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised Dean has a rematch, doesn't he? They're not gonna do that for Mania are they? Dean gets his pointless rematch and loses?

God, things were going so well. Then WWE ruins everything as usual.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The Championship Scrambles were 5 ways just not one fall to a finish so never


That's all I could think of as well. Weird, they normally jump at saying "first time ever" about stuff.

Glad Owens won. Styles vs Owens at Mania?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad KO won, hopefully he has a good reign and establishes himself for good.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

With a little seed planted at Mania with Owens eliminating AJ and mocking him afterwards, AJ/Owens for the IC belt at Mania? Shit, maybe Owens/Zayn :mark:

edit: seed planted at rumble my bad


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

People should NOT be upset with Ambrose losing the IC title. This opens up so much more for him, opens up the door for winning at FL or it opens up the door for a feud with Lesnar.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

AMBROS VS HHH @WM :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Either Ambrose is actually main eventing WrestleMania, or facing Brock in a singles match.
> 
> Or Vince just doesn't like him.


Don't think he's getting either of those.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Reigns & Brock were always the obvious favourites, but they've done a superb job of making Ambrose look like a potential winner of this triple threat. However... I will eat all of my hats if he main events Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The new Cloverfield movie looks dope as fuck. The first one sucked balls. 

Maybe it's just that John Goodman is the shit.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Now that was a FUCKING GREAT opener. OWENZ :mark: :mark: :mark:

AMBROSE HAS A FUCKING SHOT AT FAST LANE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean losing his title kinda mixes things up for the triple threat match on sunday. You seriously never know. Dean could.... headline WM, as weird as that sounds.



























Ahhh who the fucking am I kidding. ROMANWINSLOL


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So what we thinking, Dean gets increasingly frustrated, eats the pin on Sunday, and then screws over his bff at Mania?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ambrose gonna be left with nothing after FL.
> 
> That being said, the fans will be in his corner even more than they were going to be at FL. He actually has sympathy now. Not the best booking for Reigns, that's for sure.


If he does not win at FL, he gets his rematch with Owens at WM. Owens will retain at FL.

Owens vs Ambrose for the IC title at WM would be a great feud


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes Cloverfield two! Jon Goodman is an employee of Tagruato! 
Nerds of C Field get it. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The only thing that pissed me off so far is that they're making 'Fatal Five-Way' a thing. UGH.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Breeze botched that pop up powerbomb so bad.

It looked like shit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm glad WWE is doing everything they can to create some doubt as to what happens on Sunday. I'm a lot more excited about the main event at Fastlane then I was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Owens wins! Ambrose's odds just increased for this Sunday, would be pointless for him to drop the IC title if he isn't going to win, we'll see.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The Championship Scrambles were 5 ways just not one fall to a finish so never


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Steph be like


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Who the fuck in their right mind is cheering Reigns when they've made Dean such a sympathetic babyface? They're gonna have another Daniel Bryan on their hands if they don't be careful.
> 
> Fucking idiots. I'm just... fucking bewildered by this booking.


I am Reigns>Ambrose. Reigns is better in ring and seeing as Moxley isn't in the WWE they both cut meh to bad promos. 

Breakfast for dinner is just as bad as Suffering Succotash and Ambrose's dummy promo was just as bad as the Jack and the Beanstalk shit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I always giggle inside when Renee interviews Dean.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose gonna take his frustrations out on Renee later!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose being built as the next Austin for sure.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

CALM DOWN, DEAN! THE CARDBOARD BOX HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And yet Reigns is still going to win.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Dean's looking at Renee like "I'M PISSED AND I'M TAKING IT OUT ON YOUR ANUS TONIGHT" :ambrose4


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Renee got dem goosebumps


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Pleaaaaaase let that be the case! :mj2


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Unless the plan is for Ambrose to win at Fast Lane, this booking has been ridiculous. 

If the plan all along is for Reigns vs. HHH for the belt, why even have Lesnar/Ambrose in the triple threat? They could have been building up Ambrose/Lesnar the same way they have been without Reigns, have Ambrose lose the belt at Fast Lane (exactly how it just played out), and then you've got Ambrose/Lesnar potential for WM without hurting Ambrose or Reigns.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose. What a promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee knows she got them goosebumps :curry2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What A Maneuver said:


> So what we thinking, Dean gets increasingly frustrated, eats the pin on Sunday, and then screws over his bff at Mania?


That would be fantastic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Zayn Vs. Owens at Wrestlemania for the IC Title please. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> If he does not win at FL, he gets his rematch with Owens at WM. Owens will retain at FL.
> 
> Owens vs Ambrose for the IC title at WM would be a great feud


It would be a good match that's for sure. I'd rather Dean win than the alternative; but sadly I doubt we get that. Match with Owens is better than nothing though, I guess.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

damn, I hoped that someone relevant would clap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're killing backstage so far good shit


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Owens may be the best (old school) heel in the entire company.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Unless the plan is for Ambrose to win at Fast Lane, this booking has been ridiculous.
> 
> If the plan all along is for Reigns vs. HHH for the belt, why even have Lesnar/Ambrose in the triple threat? They could have been building up Ambrose/Lesnar the same way they have been without Reigns, have Ambrose lose the belt at Fast Lane (exactly how it just played out), and then you've got Ambrose/Lesnar potential for WM without hurting Ambrose or Reigns.


Because Ambrose will be Reign first feud after mania.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I tuned in and Dean lost his title, what happened??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Go away Ziggler


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Renee why you not clap with Owens?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO: Naah... 

Me: LMFAO!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Owens looking like a cuckold meeting his bull right now

Ziggler bout to BBC that IC title of his


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh not these idiots


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm down for Ziggler vs. Owens at FL.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

New Day seem like they are one more ten minute segment away from officially jumping the shark.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

We've seen enough of Ziggler and Owens on Raw. No to Fastlane.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I am Reigns>Ambrose.* Reigns is better in ring* and seeing as Moxley isn't in the WWE they both cut meh to bad promos.
> 
> Breakfast for dinner is just as bad as Suffering Succotash and Ambrose's dummy promo was just as bad as the Jack and the Beanstalk shit.


wut


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

New Day has to be the most over full time talent on the roster


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a Reigns vs. Lesnar (no title) match at WM. This time, make it competitive.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Owens/Ziggler at Fastlane.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's the Shuck N' Jive hour sponsored by Uncle Ben's featuring The New Day.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow. That was a great interview/promo. Stoked Saul just went to commercial to watch that.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor, poor Kev. Still stuck in a feud with Ziggles. The IC title really is a curse. Ambrose dodged a bullet. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It would be a good match that's for sure. I'd rather Dean win than the alternative; but sadly I doubt we get that. Match with Owens is better than nothing though, I guess.


Id rather it be Ambrose vs HHH for the WWE title.
Then do Reigns vs Brock
Then do Owens for AJ Styles or Zayn if he gets called up for the IC title.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Alphy B said:


> Because Ambrose will be Reign first feud after mania.


That leaves Ambrose with nothing going into WM.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol New Day and Edge/Christian


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao And yet Reigns is still going to win.


All that work from Dean. "Thanks lil buddy! Beelee Dat!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol That peep show is gonna be great


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL A TALK SEGMENT AT A PPV


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was a dope promo by Ambrose. I thought it was much better than his promo he opened RAW with.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a bit random. E + C show plug probably.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kostic said:


> Either Ambrose is actually main eventing WrestleMania, or facing Brock in a singles match.
> 
> Or Vince just doesn't like him.


Both those scenarios are a joke


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens and Ziggler AGAIN.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This company is LOST. Terrible booking everywhere.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't wait for The New Day to be on the Cutting Edge Peep Show!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> wut


Reigns is much better than Dean Ambrose in the ring. Is this even debatable? Even his fans admit that Dean Ambrose can't wrestle for shit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Reigns & Brock were always the obvious favourites, but they've done a superb job of making Ambrose look like a potential winner of this triple threat. However... I will eat all of my hats if he main events Wrestlemania 32.


Me too. And I would be freaking out cos I'll be there in person to see that happen. *waits for hell to freeze over first*

If Dean ends up with nothing after FL, I am gonna be soooo pissed :frustrate


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

All I can think of when I see Christian is how WWE _downgraded_ him to 5'10 when he's a legit 6'1/6'2 guy.

Man they fucking hated that poor bastard.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, the tag title match at Fast Lane?
Haha, the recorder.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So the tag champs don't even get a match on the PPV?

fpalm

Then again, their act is getting stale so maybe they don't deserve one.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Ambrose losing the title tonight I believe is misdirection.

Reigns will still go to WM to fight HHH.

Maybe a Ambrose - Lesnar feud match at WM?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Any chance Edge and Christian introduce a new tag team on Sunday, maybe Enzo and Cass... Or am I dreaming? Just seems a random segment for a PPV.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cringe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DJHJR86 said:


> New Day seem like they are one more ten minute segment away from officially jumping the shark.


What do you mean seem like?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> wut


Reigns is better in the Ring than Ambrose. Pretty self explanatory. Reigns has had much better matches since being solo. It's not even really comparable.

Ambrose is more over with hardcore fans but Ambrose delivers shit tons of duds in his PPV matches to be such a veteran


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

fucking lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Big E burying Coldplay :ha


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Guys, I'm pretty sure Enzo and Cass are gonna be crashing that party at Fastlane...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO :lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Have i missed Styles? Need to know if i need to start watching or not. Thanks!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow a skit/arguement over musical instuments


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

What is this shit? This shit is supposed to be funny?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Coldplay was a bad choice :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No tag match at FL. WWE is 0 for 10 already tonight with their booking decisions.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cass and Enzo need to face new day for the titles at WM


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yawn.... New day.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Me too. And I would be freaking out cos I'll be there in person to see that happen. *waits for hell to freeze over first*
> 
> *If Dean ends up with nothing after FL, I am gonna be soooo pissed *:frustrate




then you'll be angry after sunday night


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mark ass buster:lmao

Had a flashback to the early 90's for a minute.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

David Klein said:


> Steph be like


Stephanie is without a doubt a Supreme Goddess.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Get on with it FFS!


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Why do people like New Day? They fucking suck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Me too. And I would be freaking out cos I'll be there in person to see that happen. *waits for hell to freeze over first*
> 
> If Dean ends up with nothing after FL, I am gonna be soooo pissed :frustrate


Prepare to be pissed :HA


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

The World Largest Booty-Hole XD


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

So am I the only one that noticed that Big E was mimicking fucking Head? And he looked strangely apt at it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"World's Largest Bootyhole."

Think I saw that on Pornhub.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hopefully they end New Day as soon as possible so Kofi can continue his career occasioanlly winning midcard title and dropping them, Big-E can continue to be one of the weakest big guys WWE have had, and Xavier Woods can be free'd up to do some proper moves, like Consequences Creed used to.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

This show is dead and obviously needs this guy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So Mark Henry is goatse pretty much?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Booty hole ? I hate this pg crap


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

MM10 said:


> Have i missed Styles? Need to know if i need to start watching or not. Thanks!


Nah you haven't missed him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

scrapethattoast said:


> Why do people like New Day? They fucking suck.


"they're not over enough. Give them dildo hats dammit" :vince8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at he BJ motion Big E was doing


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I hate New Day.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Me too. And I would be freaking out cos I'll be there in person to see that happen. *waits for hell to freeze over first*
> 
> If Dean ends up with nothing after FL, I am gonna be soooo pissed :frustrate


yeah, sorry pal.


----------



## MrKisstoefur (Jul 27, 2015)

This is the SECOND time the Authority has screwed Ambrose out of a championship. First he lost the US Championship to Sheamus before the Shield broke up, now he lost the IC title to Owens. The story writes itself there going into Mania.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Big E doing that blowjob on the recorder got me good.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

So no one just seen that Sexual indo huh? Lol rewind when they were speaking of the recorder loool


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Kofi reminds me of this guy:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Booty Hole"

But nah. PG ain't a factor.

:heyman6


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Booty hole ? I hate this pg crap


You haven't been paying much attention, have you?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens and Ziggler AGAIN.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> This company is LOST. Terrible booking everywhere.


Hmmmm...guy wins belt. Guy that holds a wining streak over new champ wants a title shot at the PPV....

What you meant to say was great booking.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ah, I see what the E is doing here. Since its black history month, Henry is gonna job to another black person so it won't be considered racist.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! Has there been any foreshadowing of what he will be doing tonight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

David Klein said:


> This show is dead and obviously needs this guy




So instead of light brown shit you want dark brown shit.


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

Abisial said:


> LOL A TALK SEGMENT AT A PPV


It's immediately after FL


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

Did USA just black out on anyone ?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

The lack of people mentioning Big Es air BJ is upsetting me

It makes me worry about this board...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't say enough how much I hate those annoying and unfunny Sonic commercials.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

razzathereaver said:


> You haven't been paying much attention, have you?


Get with the program new day aint funny and pg wwe fucking sucks


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Cutting Edge Peep Showing going on at FL, then all of sudden you hear Enzo & Cass shout that the New Day are SAWFT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SashaXFox said:


> So no one just seen that Sexual indo huh? Lol rewind when they were speaking of the recorder loool


They call it a fluteaphone where i come from ha


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

What happened to Raw? I've got a blank screen anyone else?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

David Klein said:


> AJ gonna job again isn't he? Wins and loses don't matter don't you know?


Well not in the WWE midcard look at Owens his 8-32 in his last 40 but his holding the IC belt... But guys like Cena, Reigns, Lesnar stay on the 90% + win rate


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Where is Jack Swagger I though he was Mark Henry's singlet brother or some shit


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I always have the sleep versus raw conflict every week. Think sleep may win this week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

David Klein said:


> What happened to Raw? I've got a blank screen anyone else?


Same, been like this for a couple of minutes...


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Santa Snoth said:


> The lack of people mentioning Big Es air BJ is upsetting me
> 
> It makes me worry about this board...


Because it wasn't funny


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Still :done My heart is jumping from excitement... yes my faith is even stronger now YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Kofi reminds me of this guy:


:maury:maury:maury:maury: i didnt expect to see a Brak reference tonight especially regarding Kofi but now that ya mention it, he has that same expression.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I think the New Day has run it's course. I'm ready for a Big E singles run.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Hmmmm...guy wins belt. Guy that holds a wining streak over new champ wants a title shot at the PPV....
> 
> What you meant to say was great booking.


Not when you've seen said match about a million times on free TV with no meaning. So no, I'll stick with my original comment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

David Klein said:


> What happened to Raw? I've got a blank screen anyone else?


Big E was doing a blow job to the mic
it probably got censored for you lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL at if AJ loses to the Miz.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that recorder spot, i sometimes wonder if they intentionally rib Russo, last week on the WINC podcast he was talking about a programme that's on another channel at the same time and 'there was a guy going down on ray liotta' or something along those lines 'and they've got jericho out there acting like it's 1999' sort of thing. He was ripping their primary school insults and attitudes etc


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lol raw is off


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Cutting Edge Peep Showing going on at FL, then all of sudden you hear Enzo & Cass shout that the New Day are SAWFT.


Please let this happen. Please.


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Same, been like this for a couple of minutes...


Same


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Souper said:


> Did USA just black out on anyone ?


Well there are two big black dudes in the ring...


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

People need to loosen up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Well not in the WWE midcard look at Owens his 8-32 in his last 40 but his holding the IC belt... But guys like Cena, Reigns, Lesnar stay on the 90% + win rate


Who the fuck cares that much lol. I guarantee most of those are house show results which are super irrelevant.

Kevin Owens is booked well his W-L record is irrelevant.

This is not MMA a W-L record tells 0 of a wrestlers story and how important they are to the show.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Get with the program new day aint funny and pg wwe fucking sucks


Big E JUST mimicked giving a blowjob...


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"I AM THE NEW SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!" Haha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Haa Kofi with the "you got the juice now" :lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Hmm wonder if they blacked it out purposely


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like the USA network is off the air. It has been off for at least 10-15 minutes for me.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

''I am the new sexual chocolate!'' ''I am your daddy now'' :lol :lol :lol

Big E just became my favourite person in existence.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

They job Styles to a hack like Miz he should walk the fuck out and go main event in NJPW or Lucha. Im not one of those marks that believes he should never lose, but anyone that gets jobbed to the Miz is obviously nothing in the old ass eyes of out of touch Vince.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"You got the juice now." 

New Day is fucking legendary.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

The ******* rookie nickname is


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Looks like the USA network is off the air. It has been off for at least 10-15 minutes for me.


I'm on DirecTV and I haven't lost the USA feed, at least the HD one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful finish there, yikes.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Mark just have a heart attack or something?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOLWUT

Big Ending botch probably


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT FINISH!?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell happened?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And Mark Henry is hurt again.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

WTF was that?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Henry is hurt


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Da fuck just happened.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

damn Mark got hurt


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Big E with the Weird Ending


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao *WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, that was um... awkward.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Feel like Henry might have hurt himself with that big boot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

USA is off for me, I have Cablevision.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So botch ending?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn, what happened? Henry really got hurt.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The fuck was that


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

What the fuck was that ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That reminded me of when Eddie had a heart attack and JBL made the fast pin...


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MM10 said:


> They job Styles to a hack like Miz he should walk the fuck out and go main event in NJPW or Lucha. Im not one of those marks that believes he should never lose, but anyone that gets jobbed to the Miz is obviously nothing in the old ass eyes of out of touch Vince.


Nah you are definitely one of those marks. "If he agrees to take a scripted loss he should quit and go make less money in LU, where he'll get scripted to lose to Puma, Muertes, Fenix, and Pentagon JR."


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Damn


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, there goes any hope of Mark Henry winning the Andre Battle Royale in his final match.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

USA is out for cable


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> I'm on DirecTV and I haven't lost the USA feed, at least the HD one.


Must be cablevision.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Botchamania. Big E is pissed. :lol


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Mark Henry couldn't take that much chocolate I"m afraid.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie Bella interview? Why do we care again?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Watching on delay...
Stepahnie blabbing on and on and on and on...
:cuss: Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for Mark to retire. Enough with these old fucks. A 50 year old wrestling.

:mj4


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Mark Henry hurt? That ending was rushed as fuck!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think bent on destruction just self imploded.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I have no idea what exactly happened to Henry but it seemed like he told Big E to put him down or Big E just knew that he had to put him down and end it. Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You could hear Henry screaming in pain when E hit those splashes so maybe he was really hurt and couldn't be on E's shoulder any longer.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn, i hope Mark Henry not hurt.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

manchesterdud said:


> *Get with the program* new day aint funny and pg wwe fucking sucks


Don't have a cow, dude.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Shit, that looked bad. Hope Mark Henry is okay.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Kofi reminds me of this guy:


:dance


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Mark needs to retire. Big E is the new sexual chocolate now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Time for Mark to retire. Enough with these old fucks. A 50 year old wrestling.
> 
> :mj4


I'm with you it's time guys from the Attitude era who can't at least keep Jericho's level call it a career.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know which is worse tonight. RAW or the Grammy's, got them both running on two different TVs and I'm cringing between both.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn, Poor Sexual Chocolate


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Merk Henry should have known that landing on your feet from two feet above the ground is far to grand of a bump for him to attempt.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> Brie Bella interview? Why do we care again?


Because we, the viewing audience, are fucking idiots in the minds of WWE


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> MM10 said:
> 
> 
> > They job Styles to a hack like Miz he should walk the fuck out and go main event in NJPW or Lucha. Im not one of those marks that believes he should never lose, but anyone that gets jobbed to the Miz is obviously nothing in the old ass eyes of out of touch Vince.
> ...



All of the names you just listed are 100x more talented and respectable than the miz. Bet AJ and Puma would get along well. Puma is a Kentucky boy. 

Wonder if LU would play the ******* rookie card? No. They would likely put him over like the star that he is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark Henry.. Just hang em up bruh. You get injured soo damn much and you're getting up there in age. Just call it a career.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hysteria said:


> I'm on DirecTV and I haven't lost the USA feed, at least the HD one.


I don't have DirectTV. I have Optimum Online (In from NY). And it's STILL not working.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hope he's alright. Not the biggest fan of Henry, but he is a cool dude.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Ratings for this hour is going to take a big hit. It's blacked for many cable subscribers


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Time for Mark to retire. Enough with these old fucks. A 50 year old wrestling.
> 
> :mj4


That shit not funny tho.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hopefully Mark is okay. Looked bad.

Big E is fucking massive. He can be awesome going solo.

He also looked rattled after Henry's injury. Felt bad for him. lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I don't know which is worse tonight. RAW or the Grammy's, got them both running on two different TVs and I'm cringing between both.


Grammy's at least black people get to be on the the TV portion of Raw lol. Kendrick got like half of his awards on the preshow smh.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I now wonder how many of these old motherfuckers have brain damage to the same extent as Daniel Bryan, or even worse. Mark Henry, Big Show and Kane could be living with some serious problems and not know it yet. 

Don't even get me started on Bubba and D-Von. If Daniel Bryan's brain is fucked up, theirs are fucking mashed potato.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> USA is off for me, I have Cablevision.


Same.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

yea I'm muting this segment

would be hilarious if Charlotte shows up and tells her that she only got relevant because of the man by her side


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm on Time Warner in Upstate New York and everything is fine for me thankfully.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

This segment is going to suck.

You have Byron Saxton announcing you know it can't be good.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This show will have bad ratings , USA network is down


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MM10 said:


> They job Styles to a hack like Miz he should walk the fuck out and go main event in NJPW or Lucha. Im not one of those marks that believes he should never lose, but anyone that gets jobbed to the Miz is obviously nothing in the old ass eyes of out of touch Vince.


He should go to LU and lose to a bunch of guys aside from Mysterio who can't sniff Miz's career or resume? 

Miz won at a main event of WrestleMania vs Cena while concussed 
- He's main evented MSG vs The Rock
- He's been WWE Champ
- 4x IC champ
- 2x US champ
- 6x Tag Champ
- Mr. MITB.

Miz is leagues miore credible than anyone in LU including Morrison, Puma, or Mil

Hell Miz has sold more DVD movies than LU has had viewers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shoutouts to WWE for trying to make Smackdown matter in the last few weeks. I applaud their effort. Adding Brock is another step in the right direction.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brie always was the Bella I preferred, but if it takes her retiring for that theme to never be played again.. Good riddance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The woman that wears Daniel Bryan's seed all over her face.

:clap


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Byron got dat fivehead.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I don't know which is worse tonight. RAW or the Grammy's, got them both running on two different TVs and I'm cringing between both.


The day bieber wins a grammy you know music doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How is this terrible Brie theme still a thing lol?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't say anything bad about Brie. She seems like a really sweet person and she's probably leaving with Bryan.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So what's going on now? Cable subscribers are out of the loop


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

"Because of wrestling I got to meet to most wonderful women in the world, Joanie Laurer"


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Brock on Smackdown is going to be so weird, Smackdown is looking more and more important by the week.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why do they have to announce every time Lesnar is going to make an appearance?

Surprises are nice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone have a clip of what happened to Henry I missed it


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

I was worried she might start yessing. Bollocks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock is the only important thing to happen to SD in years.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

And now Charlotte has become my favorite Diva.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn, that heat.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't buy Brie's sincere approach. Being a bitch for over 2 years, she doesn't get sympy from me


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Shoutouts to WWE for trying to make Smackdown matter in the last few weeks. I applaud their effort. Adding Brock is another step in the right direction.*


Well they have been the #1 show on cable on that night for 3 straight weeks. They want to keep that up. They climbed from 3 to 2 and then havwe been at 1 since moving to USA which shows channel matters some


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlotte is teh ugliest dude in wrestling history.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

She and her sister like to shit and piss on people. 

SCAT MODE


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Who is the old lady with Charlotte?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wwetna1 said:


> He should go to LU and lose to a bunch of guys aside from Mysterio who can't sniff Miz's career or resume?
> 
> Miz won at a main event of WrestleMania vs Cena while concussed
> - He's main evented MSG vs The Rock
> ...


Here's the thing about Miz and WWE - they've booked him so badly that they have to remind people about those things. Hell, when you think of the WM Miz main-evented, it's most known for setting up Cena vs. Rock.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Brie standing there wondering "I wonder if Charlotte divorced another guy yet".


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Charlotte getting that heat lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So after the whole dying thing with David Flair they are going with this oh Daniel is lucky he didn't die

FFS


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Alright, so WWE can Brie remain a face now.

Seriously, if she's a heel on SmackDown I will slam my head on this desk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte looks like a man.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> He should go to LU and lose to a bunch of guys aside from Mysterio who can't sniff Miz's career or resume?
> 
> Miz won at a main event of WrestleMania vs Cena while concussed
> - He's main evented MSG vs The Rock
> ...


Only people with bad taste would watch the movies that The Miz has been in.

Styles is already a jobber. That didn't take long. lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Holy shit, Charlotte has improved ten fold on the mic since turning heel.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brie is so awkward.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Ric Flair had a bottle of wine before hitting the ring.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Brie has zero business being in the title picture. I dont care who shes married to. I dont care if shes on her way out. Shes horrendous when they ask her to speak on the mic...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ric has some freaky looking expressions :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wow you really can see the father and daughter resemblance between Charlotte and Ric Flair.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell is going on with all these fast cuts, 3 different angles on Charlotte in the time she says two words? :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Here's the thing about Miz and WWE - they've booked him so badly that they have to remind people about those things. Hell, when you think of the WM Miz main-evented, it's most known for setting up Cena vs. Rock.


Johnny Nitro - Morrison - Mundo is a main player on LU and he's known as Miz's Marty Janetty and sidekick ... let that sink in


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh god, that acting.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Stay classy wwe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MM10 said:


> All of the names you just listed are 100x more talented and respectable than the miz. Bet AJ and Puma would get along well. Puma is a Kentucky boy.
> 
> Wonder if LU would play the ******* rookie card? No. They would likely put him over like the star that he is.


Once again you're being that mark you said you weren't. It's a business why would AJ take a severe paycheck to go back to wrestling for a small fanbase. He's been there and done that with his decade plus of being in TNA.

At his age do you think he cares more about making less money so he can "wrestle amazing talent" or more about making good money and wrestling in front of tons of fans against equally amazing talent.

Suggestion somebody should quit because of one loss is ridiculous "its still real to me" mark shit.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How long before Brie starts a yes chant?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Charlotte talking about someone's family needing the money? Gee, who in that ring would the money the most out the three?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Brie just drop the Bram bomb and Charlotte won't have a superior rebutal


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can this end already


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wait a flair said " you need the money?" Turn left to see who needs the money missy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Diva's can't act for shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg someone get Brie off the mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> What the hell is going on with all these fast cuts, 3 different angles on Charlotte in the time she says two words? :lol


"If we Michael Bay this shit, they won't notice how bad she is!"


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

If only Ric and Charlotte had the same chemistry as Brooke and The Real American.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ric Flair cheesing in the background, gotta love it


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

rocknblues81 said:


> Only people with bad taste would watch the movies that The Miz has been in.
> 
> Styles is already a jobber. That didn't take long. lol


So there is over 2 million people with bad taste since his Christmas movie on USA was so watched that USA did a press release and encore :wink2:


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Charlie is making this segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ric Flair's facial expression is the best thing here. Dude gets paid just to come out and smirk.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> wow you really can see the father and daughter resemblance between Charlotte and Ric Flair.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

and this is why WWE loses viewers in the second and third hours. Terrible.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Flair's facial expressions are by far the best thing about this segment.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

How do they not hear themselves? Especially Charlotte. I mean damn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rocknblues81 said:


> Only people with bad taste would watch the movies that The Miz has been in.
> 
> Styles is already a jobber. That didn't take long. lol


I don't think you know what a jobber is


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmfaoo, Look at Flairs face, hes a smiling villian, I love it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lodi Lawless said:


> Ric Flair had a bottle of wine before hitting the ring.


At least he's making progress. Usually he'd need 4 bottles to get involved in WWE TV stuff because it's so bad


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Flair is absolutely frightening with his facial expressions


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Why do they have to announce every time Lesnar is going to make an appearance?
> 
> Surprises are nice.


Because advertised appearances draw viewers.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I really want to try and get into a diva's storyline but I just can't, I'm really trying too guys.

Save me Sasha.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

But she is an easy fuck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn good promo Charlotte!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Brie talking is fucking nails to a chalkboard.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA This is hilarious


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

I do like Charlotte as a heel. She should be the Triple H of the divas division.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Charlotte's delivery is bothering me..and Brie is being No Shit Sherlock.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"I'm not an easy beat"

Brie Bella Feb 15th, 2015.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Once again you're being that mark you said you weren't. It's a business why would AJ take a severe paycheck to go back to wrestling for a small fanbase. He's been there and done that with his decade plus of being in TNA.
> 
> At his age do you think he cares more about making less money so he can "wrestle amazing talent" or more about making good money and wrestling in front of tons of fans against equally amazing talent.
> 
> Suggestion somebody should quit because of one loss is ridiculous "its still real to me" mark shit.


Losing to chumps like Jericho and The Miz in back to back matches is a pretty good sign that you're not in a great spot.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

This promo is in slow.........motion.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck is Brie talking about. :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Charlotte talking about someone's family needing the money? Gee, who in that ring would the money the most out the three?


Why do you think he left the ring?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Charlotte is a good heel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Please listen to Charlotte and GTFO Brie, especially since you're not only flat as a board, but just as wooden as one too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie and Charlotte are both so awful on the mic


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Brie is so awful, too awkward and dumb

not that Charlotte is any better


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT MIC WORK BATMAN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte just got punked by Brie.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ric buy some shoes that match your suit. 
It is the year of the goat by the way..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Brie is painful to listen to.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

#veganbabies


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Brie really isn't comfortable talking like Nikki is. This is where her Steph feud failed. Brie couldn't go back on a mic. Nikki likes to play off a crowd


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

F*cking Cablevision. First they wouldn't give us our ECW, and now they cut out my Raw. Leave my wrasslin' alone.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone think Charlotte doesn't look that bad tonight?

She's so much better as a heel.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

GOAT FACED VEGAN BABY HAHAHAHAHHAAH!


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Brie on the other hand shouldn't be allowed near a microphone.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> "I'm not an easy beat"
> 
> Brie Bella Feb 15th, 2015.


She really isn't. 

Nikki is an easier beat, my 24 inch python cums fairly quickly with her. - HH


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Goat-faced vegan babies."


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Charlotte is the fucking ugliest diva in this era of wwe by far and i question if "she" is in fact a female.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Yes you are an "easy beat" Brie:hbk1


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

with the right booking , Brie can be one of the biggest babyfaces the divas division even seen , fans are clearly behind her .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Diva's aren't any good on the mic, either.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok that literally got good after I posted about it been shit :lol


----------



## Dgario Stringfield (Jul 27, 2015)

That was the best Charlotte promo I've ever seen I almost forgot how bad brie is


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW, Brie was tolerable there..


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Why is Leonidas in the crowd, lol.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought Charlotte did really well in that segment, carried herself like a star. So much better as a heel, doesn't seem to have any likeable qualities to me.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

God that theme music for Brie is awful.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The first hour went fast

There is a God


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess at least the divas championship match actually had a story to it. An improvement I guess.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"I am not an easy beat" I disagree Brie :tommy


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can we please just have Flair and Bryan at ringside together for their match at Fastlane? It would be hilarious.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

UFO said:


> Lmfaoo, Look at Flairs face, hes a smiling villian, I love it


Ric's smiling is generally the best thing about any Charlotte promo, although I think Charlotte showed significant improvement tonight, that was decent, and good capturing of DB heat.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

goat-face vegan baby. 

:mj4


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't understand why people don't agree with Charlotte being hot but she is hot..


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Jeri Jobber is here.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Bigshow vs Strowman. A match even too boring for Fastlane.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Is it me or does Michael Cole look really bad


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Big Show vs Strowman. Jesus..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rocknblues81 said:


> Losing to chumps like Jericho and The Miz in back to back matches is a pretty good sign that you're not in a great spot.


Lmao you sound like the kids who believe this shit is real.

2 losses isn't the end of the world. Hell AJ and Miz haven't even wrestled tonight. Calm your tits bruh.

Shit you new age every loss is a burial fans suck. 

A wrestler can get be built up into a threat at any moment but half of you are so busy crying about burials after every loss that you don't get that.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Charlotte is the fucking ugliest diva in this era of wwe by far and i question if "she" is in fact a female.


Very classy.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

regardless I had to meet up with my groups for my project tomorrow so did I miss anything tonight?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> She really isn't.
> 
> Nikki is an easier beat, my 24 inch python cums fairly quickly with her. - HH


You forgot the "love brother" part.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I swear one of these nights Cole's forehead is going to explode, that man seriously needs to see a doctor, getting that red with that little bit of excitement just can't be healthy..


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Brollins said:


> I don't understand why people don't agree with Charlotte being hot but she is hot..


She looked good tonight, gotta admit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho's had that BOSS ass theme since 1999.bama4


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

CHARLOTTE With phenomenal Heel Work.Divas division been good last 2 months.2solid rivalrys at once? Nice job WWE.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Did we lose access because of big e?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't been consistently watching for a while, but from what I've seen, Charlotte is easily the most impressive talker of the division. I don't understand the hate she gets.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

No issues with Time Warner Cable. Just called my mom to confirm.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

rocknblues81 said:


> Only people with bad taste would watch the movies that The Miz has been in.
> 
> Styles is already a jobber. That didn't take long. lol


Not a Jobber just an unfortunate members Of WWE's 50/50 Club


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> Flair's facial expressions are by far the best thing about this segment.


But nowhere near as good as this


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I just can't take Jericho's fashion sense seriously.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Batista > Jericho for dress sense.

Seriously Chris what is going on here?


----------



## TheTittyMaster (Feb 5, 2016)

god i hate jericho and his flashing grandma jacket


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You would think with Daniel Bryan retiring they would have replaced the big shit with Daniel Bryan
no one cares about big show


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

probably some of Charlotte's best work. She carried that segment. On the other end, that segment basically catapulted Brie to my least favorite performer. Shes literally useless. Her gimmick is now: "dont forget guys! Im married to Daniel Bryan! Please cheer for me."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> goat-face vegan baby.
> 
> :mj4


Yeah, she went in! :grin2:


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Show vs Strowman??? I guess I'll just shove nails through my eyes when it's on.

AJ Styles next :mark: :mark:

You don't want none, you don't want none, derbebederenderburrdundundun


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I haven't been consistently watching for a while, but from what I've seen, Charlotte is easily the most impressive talker of the division. I don't understand the hate she gets.


People think her looks are below average and she's a ripoff of Naitch, that's really where all the hate is coming from.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Charlotte was actually pretty great there. She made that segment.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> CHARLOTTE With phenomenal Heel Work.Divas division been good last 2 months.2solid rivalrys at once? Nice job WWE.


Sorry bro your font is always too small I have no idea what you are saying.

Anyone else able to tell me what this guy is talking about?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

rocknblues81 said:


> Losing to chumps like Jericho and The Miz in back to back matches is a pretty good sign that you're not in a great spot.


AJ will wipe his tears away when he gets a royalty check for his merch, a 4 to 5 figure bi weekly check, 6 figure downside, and knows if he gets hurt he will have the best doctors there are taking care of him. 

For Fucks sake do people have a short memory

AJ was Christian's sidekick
He was in a paternity story
He was the joke puppet of Flair 
His last moments in NJPW were being beat of Bullet Club 

People act like this is near the type of shit he has took in TNA and NJPW while making less money. Miz and Jericho have fucking resumes and longevity some guys will never sniff. They are 20 and 10 year vets


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> She looked good tonight, gotta admit.


*They* definitely looked good.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Ah Bigshow on Stone Cold Podcast. 5 bucks says he talks about the days of eating toothpaste sandwiches. For some reason he loves talking about that subject.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

What ever happened to the Austin podcast that was supposed to be with Taker???


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What happened to Sasha Banks in the title scene? Nothing?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Really fat slow they couldn't get anyone else?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IF there really any reason to keep watching raw after the AJ match? We already got Ambrose and Owens.

There really is no reason to keep watching after this match is there


----------



## TheTittyMaster (Feb 5, 2016)

Rated R™ said:


> People think her looks are below average and she's a ripoff of Naitch, that's really where all the hate is coming from.


she looks like flair with bigger tits


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> People think her looks are below average and she's a ripoff of Naitch, that's really where all the hate is coming from.


The crazy part is if she didn't act like Naitch they'd be saying WWE was wasting her heritage connection like they did with Curtis Axel in his McGillicutty days


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

so clearly Ambrose vs Lesnar now. After that Wyatt preview not showing or saying a damn thing about taking out Lesnar. I for one am happy they are scrapping that match. 

I wish they would have put Styles and Jericho in that 5 way instead of stardust and breeze. Would have made it way more interesting. Maybe even have jericho or styles win the ic belt and have that match at fastlane for the ic belt. Owens comes out to ruin it. 

ladder match at mania for the ic belt. Jericho, Styles, Ziggler, and Owens.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

USA is back on cablevision.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I haven't been consistently watching for a while, but from what I've seen, Charlotte is easily the most impressive talker of the division. I don't understand the hate she gets.


She got this Divas shit on lock and looks like she would beat all these little Divas ass.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Fatal Fur-way with Ambrose, Owens and three hamsters. Followed by Henry vs Big E. This show has been abysmal. And AJ is having another match with Miz... Why? Why not a fresh match?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> CHARLOTTE With phenomenal Heel Work.Divas division been good last 2 months.2solid rivalrys at once? Nice job WWE.


What?
:austin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> AJ will wipe his tears away when he gets a royalty check for his merch, a 4 to 5 figure bi weekly check, 6 figure downside, and knows if he gets hurt he will have the best doctors there are taking care of him.
> 
> For Fucks sake do people have a short memory
> 
> ...


Why are fans supposed to care about the money these guys make? And there are alot of great doctors out there just as good AND better than WWE's.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Heel To Face said:


> ladder match at mania for the ic belt. Jericho, Styles, Ziggler, and Owens.


This could be a MOTY candidate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Really fat slow they couldn't get anyone else?


Big Show is tiresome in the ring but he's interesting and good to listen to away from the ring


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Did I miss something with Styles, why are people saying he lost to Miz?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Hometown boy Miz. :lmao


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> AJ will wipe his tears away when he gets a royalty check for his merch, a 4 to 5 figure bi weekly check, 6 figure downside, and knows if he gets hurt he will have the best doctors there are taking care of him.
> 
> For Fucks sake do people have a short memory
> 
> ...


Nobody cares about Jericho or The Miz anymore. They mean nothing.

Jericho is basically a Tito Santana now.

What they did a half a decade ago means very little now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is that an actual, legitimate fucking celebrity on RAW?!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

wwetna1 said:


> So there is over 2 million people with bad taste since his Christmas movie on USA was so watched that USA did a press release and encore :wink2:


6 million people in the U.S. bought one of Nickelback's albums, so yes.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

mattheel said:


> probably some of Charlotte's best work. She carried that segment. On the other end, that segment basically catapulted Brie to my least favorite performer. Shes literally useless. Her gimmick is now: "dont forget guys! Im married to Daniel Bryan! Please cheer for me."


She goes personal and gets legit heat.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jericho's gimmick is just officially Douche.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

"watch carefully" Michael Cole is a fucking moron.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The Miz to win after Jericho interference


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop for AJ. 


Give the man a WHC title run in the summer


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That pop for AJ was pretty sweet although his theme is a little sucky.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Phenomenal AJ Styles.:mark:

Is this the first time they introduced him like that?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Aj Styles hype died fast or this crowd doesn't like him very much. A pretty dead reaction to be honest or my TV sucks and yours is better in terms of sound!


----------



## TheTittyMaster (Feb 5, 2016)

they dont want none


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

God damn, it's still so surreal seeing this guy in WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho continuing the "AJ rookie heel work"


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice pop for AJ!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Hate to sound an old man but cut that hair AJ and get off my lawn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Jericho's gimmick is just officially Douche.


Mid-life Crisis Douche to be exact.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Huge pop and chants


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You can tell Styles loves being in front of more than 200 tourists


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> That pop for AJ.
> 
> 
> Give the man a WHC title run in the summer


Nah, he's too small.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ Styles chant, suck it haters!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The Phenomenal AJ Styles.:mark:
> 
> Is this the first time they introduced him like that?


They were calling him "The Phenomenal One" before.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I still think it's kind of funny (not that I like someone getting hurt) that AJ literally knocked the snaggletooth back into Miz's mouth.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is jerichos gimmick to play an aging uncool rockstar that thinks he cool or does he generally think he's cool?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You can tell Styles loves being in front of more than 200 tourists


Weak bait.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

AJ looks like he lost the ability to enjoy life when Myspace died and he had no place for his emo selfies anymore


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't like watching AJ Styles perform WWE style.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hearing a WWE crowd chanting AJ's name is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You can tell Styles loves being in front of more than 200 tourists


Have you seen a NJPW crowd?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aj styles is ruggedly handsome according to Y2J.

Bromance tag team after WM.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DEY DOHN WAN NUN :tucky

Good to see Cali giving A.J. a solid pop and strong chants.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I don't like watching AJ Styles perform WWE style.


Then turn the channel when he's on solution is so simple


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Miz dominating with his boring offense.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho is great on commentary.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz looking good against AJ Styles.:francis

AJ should be washing this geek.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho's commentary is excellent right now. He's telling all of the relevant stories and putting over Styles and Miz. The stooges should be taking notes.*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JBL calling AJ ugly... lmfao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Did JBL jut name drop Kobashi?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus that punch. A good punch is a lost art in wrestling these days.


----------



## Tommydog (Feb 15, 2016)

Love Owens winning the title - makes things more unpredictable for Fastlane
Big E vs. Mark Henry was hysterical with the botched finish
New Day are the most entertaining stable I have ever seen in PG Era (I'm talking about pure sheer entertainment value)
This Raw has started out very strong overall


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ gets ridiculous height on his dives.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Miz looking good against AJ Styles.:francis
> 
> AJ should be washing this geek.


Have to stretch is out since it's three hours.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Why are fans supposed to care about the money these guys make? And there are alot of great doctors out there just as good AND better than WWE's.


Fans if they are true fans should care about their health and well being. 

AJ left NJPW because of being banged up. 

Bryan worked with multiple concussions in njpw because you don't get paid without working. And he didn't get access to top medical care. NMeither did Shelley or Low Ki when they got hurt and were told take care of yourself, pay your own bills, and we will wiat for you to comeback. 

Slight WWE wherever you want, but if you don't get used you get paid. If you get hurt and are selling merch still, you get a royalty check (Bryan and Mysterio). If you are hurt, they pay for the therapy, they pay for the surgery, they grant you access to a top training center for rehab, and you get a prorated downside check. They take care of you. 

Any so called fan of AJ should get why he or guys like Joe are in WWE. They make good money. They get taken care of for the first time health wise. Hell AJ is getting more exposure now than he ever had with TNA or NJPW. 

And whether people like it or not he's working with two guys whose resumes are bigger and more legit than his own and who have done nothing but work hard 50/50 matches with him and worked the mic to get him a reaction. He's been featured on ppv and on Raw which has been the 1-2 cable show on Monday for weeks and SD for the past 3 weeks which was the number 1 show on all cable on its night each of the past 3 weeks. Hell he literally open, appeared mid show, and closed the number 1 show on cable last Thursday yet people bitch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ getting consistent chants throughout the match. One of the guys that are really over.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Then turn the channel when he's on solution is so simple


Wonder how many times you repeat this same thing dude get some new material.

As an AJ Styles and Jericho fan why on earth would I not watch?

What a ridiculous fucking statement.

The fact I watch things I don't always enjoy just shows I am being a dedicated fan, so stop with all this stuff matey, it's cringe-inducing.

Really no need to jump on people every time they don't like something.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So will we see Reigns and AJ try to Superman punch each other at the same time one day?!?!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Was that Jericho or Styles that said "Sorry Miz"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JBL dropping a Kenta Kobashi reference....AJ is changing everything.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> 6 million people in the U.S. bought one of Nickelback's albums, so yes.


This is a country where Donald Trump has a chance to be President. 

Plenty of people have bad taste and terrible judgement.

Why would anyone want to watch a movie with The Miz in it? I mean, there are so many good action movies and thrillers that have been made. Why bother with the WWE's hot garbage movies?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm pumped for Ambrose, but...

..did you hear that pop when Breeze hit the beauty shot and went for the pin? Give this dude a chance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Jericho's commentary is excellent right now. He's telling all of the relevant stories and putting over Styles and Miz. The stooges should be taking notes.*


Commentary could be so much better if Vince relaxed and let them do their thing. Cole and JBL have been around long enough to handle themselves and steer Saxton the right way


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

words of wisdom from Byron

"Who cares what he looks like if he's good in the ring" :bryan2


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

"He looks like a Hogwarts" :jbl


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Jesus that punch. A good punch is a lost art in wrestling these days.


Aj has best looking offense in all of wrestling. No competition in that category.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that right hand by Styles. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like I missed quite a bit. The USA network just came back on about 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Hearing a WWE crowd chanting AJ's name is a beautiful thing.


Popped for him *and* chanted his name *and* his merch is selling hotcakes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Fans if they are true fans should care about their health and well being.
> 
> AJ left NJPW because of being banged up.
> 
> ...


First sign of a weak argument; putting words in one's mouth. I never questioned why people should care about their health.

Enough with the slights of AJ. Guy is getting consistent chants as we speak during this match. One of the few guys that are over right now and get a consistent reaction. Has been amongst the highest rated segments on Raw since he debuted. Moved a ton of t-shirts already. Slight him all you want, but he's already moving beyond some of Vinnie's boys.


----------



## Tommydog (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm loving this three way AJ Styles-Miz-Jericho feud. It's working! Thinking that this will culminate in IC Ladder Match probably named after Daniel Bryan who won that last WM between those three, Owens, Ziggler, Stardust, Breeze and Ambrose


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> "He looks like a Hogwarts" :jbl


I have a feeling he meant to say Professor Snape but either forgot or decided it was an inappropriate reference and couldn't scramble to find an appropriate replacement reference.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> words of wisdom from Byron
> 
> "Who cares what he looks like if he's good in the ring" :bryan2


One of the many reasons why he is the worst commentator


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Stop with the chi locks Miz.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I have to say, my opinion on the Miz has done a complete 180 in the past year. I've been really impressed with him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Wonder how many times you repeat this same thing dude get some new material.
> 
> As an AJ Styles and Jericho fan why on earth would I not watch?
> 
> ...


This forum could use some new material.

You said you don't like watching him in WWE I gave you a solution. I mean if you really hate watching him in WWE like your post suggest why watch? I mean I like HHH and Steiner I don't watch their shitty Rumble match tho.


How about this don't post if you don't want a reply.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

rocknblues81 said:


> Nobody cares about Jericho or The Miz anymore. They mean nothing.
> 
> Jericho is basically a Tito Santana now.
> 
> What they did a half a decade ago means very little now.


Yeah those people chanting Y2J or booing Miz when he's cutting a promo ar piped in


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I like how they are actually booking Miz strong these days instead of having him squashed constantly as they were before. He's great on the mic. For anyone to give any shits about him as a legitimate heel, he'll need to be booked as a capable one.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Miz has been looking really good lately, AJ on the other hand has looked great since his debut


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Saxon, Saxton.. whatever?
:lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Can AJ still hit Spinal Tap?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This is the most competitive Miz match since forever :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, you know I need to see Styles vs Rollins


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah those people chanting Y2J or booing Miz when he's cutting a promo ar piped in


Jericho's reactions are nowhere near what they used to be. He is mostly forgettable in the ring now... He is old and slow. His mic work is forgettable now. His outfits are awful, and he hasn't changed anything up in forever. He is a bore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*We need to see AJ's 450 Splash at Fast Lane.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuck I was worried there for a second lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG.... I thought Styles lost right there.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think Jericho could do the whole show by himself and would do better than any commentary team could put together.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Styles burial incoming after doing a springboard Superman Punch. Who's he think he is.

I'll tell you what, carrying someone as awful as Miz to a match this solid, while STILL keeping the crowd in it is impressive. Good work, AJ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz has no business having this much of a back and forth match with AJ.:francis


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

bulldog or pit bull, pick one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AJ pulling a great match out of Miz tho


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WTF is this? A well booked match, someone on the mic putting over both wrestlers without acting like an ass..
Am I watching WWE?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> This forum could use some new material.
> 
> You said you don't like watching him in WWE I gave you a solution. I mean if you really hate watching him in WWE like your post suggest why watch? I mean I like HHH and Steiner I don't watch their shitty Rumble match tho.
> 
> ...


You're trying to engage with something here, except you have done what most people do in your position, and put words into other peoples mouths.

At what point did I say I hated it?

I didnt use the word hate.

I said I disliked it, which has entirely different connotations.

Keep coming at me bro.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> First sign of a weak argument; putting words in one's mouth. I never questioned why people should care about their health.
> 
> Enough with the slights of AJ. Guy is getting consistent chants as we speak during this match. One of the few guys that are over right now and get a consistent reaction. Has been amongst the highest rated segments on Raw since he debuted. Moved a ton of t-shirts already. Slight him all you want, but he's already moving beyond some of Vinnie's boys.


And that has nothing to do with Jericho or Miz? Jericho lost to him on night one. Miz put him over and got him cheers when he got nada from the crowd in his second week on live tv. Those two haven't hindered AJ is my point, they've literally worked hard. They have given him damn good matches, did top notch mic work which is where AJ falls flat, and they have helped his transition. Hell Miz hasn't half assed anything with AJ as he's took every stiff shot and there has not been even one rumor of a complaint


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Great false finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Miz should've known ******** have a thick skull


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Miz taps out to the Calf Crusher!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty good match overall.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz probably shat his pants subconsciously when A.J. was going for that spinning backfist as part of his rushdown combo. :chlol

:lel at the Skull Crushing Finale being kicked out *and* Miz tapping to the calf slicer soon after.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Calf Crusher looks brutal.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Y2J putting over AJ is perfect.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Another great match.

Have genuinely preferred the two Styles/Miz matches over the Styles/Jericho ones.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fucking beautiful. beautiful.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Very good match. Give me AJ vs Owens at WM please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Easily the best thing about this is Jericho's commentary, he doesn't even have to try and be better than the stooges.

Good match overall.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cole is so good at ruining everything. It's Calf Killer you jackass ut*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *We need to see AJ's 450 Splash at Fast Lane.*


Or the Spiral Tap!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> And that has nothing to do with Jericho or Miz? Jericho lost to him on night one. Miz put him over and got him cheers when he got nada from the crowd in his second week on live tv. Those two haven't hindered AJ is my point, they've literally worked hard. They have given him damn good matches, did top notch mic work which is where AJ falls flat, and they have helped his transition. Hell Miz hasn't half assed anything with AJ as he's took every stiff shot and there has not been even one rumor of a complaint


Miz is better in the ring than some give him credit for. I don't have a problem with any of AJ, Jericho, or Miz in this angle. :shrug


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ using a mic


Yasssss


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

He can speak !?!

Wow, he sounds different then I expected.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

IT TALKS!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"What?" chants?

FUCK OFF


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like that they cheer AJ all match and then do the "What" chants when he starts talking.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ohhh face AJ on the mic isn't my cup of tea


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Vince letting a thick accented southern boy talk? Rare. Yes, Austin has a bit of twang but he has that kinda deep gargle that masks it alot.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Styles botch :lmao


Because why wouldn't he


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Can't wait for Nakamura to get called up and we get a rematch between two of the best in the business today.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool shit


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

AJ is fucking shit on the mic.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Still so surreal seeing AJ in that ring but I love it


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That WHAT chant. :ugh2

Please fucking stop that.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He only did the Styles Clash once and that was against Axel on Smackdown. Do eet moar!!!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Good promo by AJ much better than any promo by the big dog.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho :lmao


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

The "what" chant is pretty much the worst thing about wrestling, and that is truly saying something.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

:jericho2

He knows how to work a crowd...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jeritroll FTW


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Reigns wishes he was as good as Styles on the mic. People keep saying Styles can't talk while he is better than half the roster.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Miz is better in the ring than some give him credit for. I don't have a problem with any of AJ, Jericho, or Miz in this angle. :shrug


I agree, they are all literally working well together. 

Miz really is good in the ring as long as he's not trying to be Flair. That was the moment he got fucked


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

On. The. Edge. Of. Our. Seats.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> You're trying to engage with something here, except you have done what most people do in your position, and put words into other peoples mouths.
> 
> At what point did I say I hated it?
> 
> ...


No hated and dislike are essentially the same when it comes to entertainment stop the bull shit.

If you dislike it why watch it? Watching something you dislike is just as ridiculous as watching something you hate. Since when does it make sense to watch something you dislike?

"I really dislike AJ in WWE but I'm going to watch because I'm a dedicated fan" that's basically what you're saying and it sounds ridiculous


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> The "what" chant is pretty much the worst thing about wrestling, and that is truly saying something.


One of the worst things that ever happened to wrestling. I can't hate on fans for doing it in 2001 when it was brand new. But now? 15 years later? Today's fans are the worst.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Y2J :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> He only did the Styles Clash once and that was against Axel on Smackdown. Do eet moar!!!


That'll be the finish to the third match. Y2J goes for the 2nd Codebreaker, AJ catches him, Styles Clash, over.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What A Maneuver said:


> The "what" chant is pretty much the worst thing about wrestling, and that is truly saying something.


AJ Styles is always gonna have that accent but he is decent on the stick, and that wasn't a bad promo, it had nuances. Why didn't that crowd just... not do that? I don't understand.

First time he picks up the stick in WWE and you what him before he even started?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

love love love everything they've done with AJ since he's walked in this company!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They chant AJ Styles for weeks then WHAT him the moment he speaks :Jordan fans are pretty stupid sometimes.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya, sorry. I don't get the AJ love.

Mad props to Miz and Jericho who have both done a "phenomenal" job of putting him over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They pop for A.J.'s entrance, chant for him and pop for his victory and then give him WHAT chants for his post-match promo... :westbrook3

Oh well, at God is looking out for his Phenomenal pitbull by continuing to scorch Cali's land and putting those two-faced little shits in their place.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nah the What chants are great the fans can chant whatever they want don't forget :lmao


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Guess there won't be many complaints about Roman's promo tonight from Styles fans:hayden3


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Where are the Wyatts???


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The old Jeritroll move :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Has to be the worst Roat to WM of all time.
There literally is no comparison.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> No hated and dislike are essentially the same when it comes to entertainment stop the bull shit.
> 
> If you dislike it why watch it? Watching something you dislike is just as ridiculous as watching something you hate. Since when does it make sense to watch something you dislike?
> 
> "I really dislike AJ in WWE but I'm going to watch because I'm a dedicated fan" that's basically what you're saying and it sounds ridiculous


youre now telling me to stop some bullshit?

When I say something, i use the meanings of the actual words.

So if you want to choose to interpret my words incorrectly, thats up to you bro.

You are boring me now, and talking nonsense, so I will not be engaging with you any further, especially when you have admitted that my words don;t actually matter, you will just twist them to suit your own agenda.

/out.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Styles got twenty minutes of tv time and a promo, can't complain.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Owens and Y2J are the 2 biggest assholes in company lol


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Fan of how they are integrating Styles in the E


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> That'll be the finish to the third match. Y2J goes for the 2nd Codebreaker, AJ catches him, Styles Clash, over.


Picturing that sequence in my head and it gets more beautiful each time envisioning Styles pulling that off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Nah the What chants are great the fans can chant whatever they want don't forget :lmao


I enjoyed them back in 2001 when "What?" first debuted. But 15 years later? Damn. Come up with something better and more impactful than that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> AJ Styles is always gonna have that accent but he is decent on the stick, and that wasn't a bad promo, it had nuances. Why didn't that crowd just... not do that? I don't understand.
> 
> First time he picks up the stick in WWE and you what him before he even started?


Fans are dicks it was funny but they should have gave him a chance but assholes going to asshole


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

AJ/Miz/Jericho have been the best thing in WWE for the past few weeks. Props to whoever is behind this storyline.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Cole is so good at ruining everything. It's Calf Killer you jackass ut*


Actually, the move is a calf slicer. Tenay came up with that retarded Killer name, though the Crusher variation is just as cringey.

:ugh2


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Time for some Heel Dudleyz!!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

On my FB page WWE has a sponsored post and it shows AJ Styles vs Y2J as a "who will win at Fastlane" promo.

Epic fail by WWE. No one is turning in to Smackdown b/c of that promo they just did. EVERYONE KNOWS the match is happening, lol


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Like Vince once said regarding the audience suits well for the What chant..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Heel Dudleyz is best for business.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Celebrate Black History Month................by watching Devon be Bubba Ray's yesman.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can only imagine new day sitting backstage in their gear and unicorn horns thinking proudly about Black History Month


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

I want the Wyatts already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba is the GOAT heel prick. He's like one of those New York City scumbags that you would get in a bar fight with.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I enjoyed them back in 2001 when "What?" first debuted. But 15 years later? Damn. Come up with something better and more impactful than that.


I agree the shit is played out and old no argument there.

I just find it funny as a Reigns fan how when the crowd shits on him its awesome to most of WF but when they shit on AJ (who I also like) all of a sudden the fans are stupid to most of WF.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brollins said:


> Like Vince once said regarding the audience suits well for the What chant..


Ooof :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No...No... We don't wanna see the Usos.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Bubba, I don't want to see the Usos thank you very little..


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wow the Dudleyz are meant to have the fans cheer for the Usos losers.... not happening here


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

No, we don't want to see the Usos, Bubba. We hate the Usos. They give me cancer everytime they're involved in anything.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Piping in those boos. Bad WWE

Dudleys had the ultimate face moment last week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I agree the shit is played out and old no argument there.
> 
> I just find it funny as a Reigns fan how when the crowd shits on him its awesome to most of WF but when they shit on AJ (who I also like) all of a sudden the fans are stupid to most of WF.


Nah, you are right. Fans can chant whatever they want.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> I agree, they are all literally working well together.
> 
> Miz really is good in the ring as long as he's not trying to be Flair. That was the moment he got fucked


Exactly. All three men have stepped up and busted their asses during this feud. They are complimenting one another very well. 

A quality booked feud by WWE. I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*TESTITY*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

D-Von getting fat eyebrows Mark Henry style


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone should have told Devon to blade in a few other places on his forehead.. not the exact same spot..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Solf said:


> No, we don't want to see the Usos, Bubba. We hate the Usos. They give me cancer everytime they're involved in anything.


You sir are a walking miracle :clap


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What is main eventing this Raw? Was anything advertised? 

If Big Show/Strowman is the main event then Taker is returning. Wyatt called him out on Smackdown. 

Also, where the fuck is Reigns? This is a week before the last PPV before Wrestlemania and this guy isn't even involved in his OWN feud :ti 

You can't keep hiding him. Ambrose losing the IC title is a very strange move tonight though. Obviously I don't expect it to mean anything but if there was to be any sort of change of plans, this is probably the first step WWE would take. 

Maybe Reigns is main eventing :shrug I don't know. Could have swore his name got boo'ed earlier in the Ambrose promo but I wasn't 100% sure. TV was low.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They about to start Aces and Eights .


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

How fucking sad they have to actually say For those who didn't watch Smackdown


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

God Damn, D-Von's forehead is horrifying from the ECW days


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Piping in those boos. Bad WWE
> 
> Dudleys had the ultimate face moment last week



You could feel entire nations all around the globe rise up in ecstasy when the Samoan Tag Team Division Cena got rekt. It was truly a beautiful moment.

I gotta admit... I cried. In sheer joy.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bubba Ray is so good on the mic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"for those of you who didn't see SmackDown"

all kinds of funny :booklel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Some real Aces and Eights shit here :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If Bubba doesn't get on the turnbuckle and call some guy wearing a Hawaiian shirt in the crowd a ******, then I really don't give a shit.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I prefer when the Dudleys said evil and terrible things to the people in the crowd as opposed to not using tables as a heel tactic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So glad the Dudleyz are heels again.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

D Von scar on his forehead is really really bad


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

And just as dumb of an explanation as it was on Smackdown too


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

PAIGE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bully Ray in WWE :tucky*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bubba should go back to talking mad shit to fans like the old ECW days!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So very few Divas in WWE today without a butterface.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You sir are a walking miracle :clap


Good genetics.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

I'M NOT READY, I'M NOT READY


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tag Legends from childhood or Boring ass Usos? Who to cheer.......


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DoubtGin said:


> Bubba Ray is so good on the mic.


Well no shit, he carried so many feuds in TNA with his mic skills


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn Paige. :banderas


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Heel or Face, JBL only knows one thing to say when the dudleys are out...

"Welcome to Dudleyville!"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I read Paige won some Valentine's Poll or some shit?

If I was with Paige it would be a St Valentine's Day Massacre


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's Roman Reigns??? Hope he's not here.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Finally paige


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

First time I'm happy for commercials; Kendrick is killing it.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

This happens all the time. I go for a cigarette at an ad break, come back just in time for the next ad break.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Again on delay...Dolph is soooooo cringy!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If JBL says "Welcome to Dudleyville!" one more time...


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Go away paige


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Celebrate Black History Month................by watching Devon be Bubba Ray's yesman.


And of course suspending Titus long enough for him to miss 'Mania over his post-RAW bit with Vince instead of just giving him an earful backstage.

Oh and also having Ron Killings be a GOOOOOD R-Troof by basically performing random coonery that adds nothing of worth to the segments that said random coonery is inserted into.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Paige is the diva I would fck and never get tired.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"we are not some Guns n Roses reunion tour" Well speaking as a huge Guns mark, Axl outside of some select shows especially in Japan hasn't been quality since 2010 and the Dudleyz as a unit minus some bright spots like the Wolves/Hardyz series and some comedy haven't been quality since roughly 2003 so there is that and both GNR and the Dudleyz had a six year prime (GNR 87-92 and the Dudleyz 97 to 2002) so there is that.

edit: and the 2016 driving force of both teams is nostalgia


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:cole Not exactly what the WWE Universe was expecting.

:jbl Welcome to Dudleyville!

JBL added so much to what Cole said. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Everytime I see this Snickers ad, I think it should be Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Been a while since I saw Summer Rae work a match.


----------



## TheTittyMaster (Feb 5, 2016)

summer rae kelly kelly wannabe lookin ass


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Paige looks like she got some colour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Summer's voice

:mj4


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Summer Rae is such a goddess


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rush of Power and Stars in the Night are 2 of the 3 best Diva entrance themes in the WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SUMMER RAE IS WRESTLING!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

summer rae going ham for a second. :lol


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Sorry Cole, I don't want to go to Wrestlemania for free.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Paige is giving Summer Rae every chance to put some "oomph" into her work, and Summer just does not have "it" - she isn't helping herself with her weak ring work.

WWE should release her, she brings nothing to the dance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot Summer Rae was still an employee.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Paige looks like she got some colour.


I don't see any blood on her?


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't remember much of watching Summer Rae... is she a decent wrestler - or kind of weak in the ring? So far she looks pretty intense and pretty good. Impressed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699423683031474176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699410512535158784


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Is this a Total Divas match or just filler? I can't tell anymore.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

So a pointless filler match? Lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Summer wrestling made this RAW worth it.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Why is Summer Rae still employed?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"... do or insult whoever she wants." - BS

Wat.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Paige looks like she got some colour.


She could get this color :book


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What A Maneuver said:


> Why is Summer Rae still employed?


Isn't she still on total divas?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats it Summer, cover your face with your hands, help improve those ratings.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

lolwut


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol. Summer Rae? Ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE's booking tonight.

:heyman6


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston Total Dumbasses ruins wrestling


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ehhhhhhhh shocker


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Summer won!?!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Summer with that win :zayn3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Random as hell, dull as dirt.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Boooooooo this bitch.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey! Happy for Summer. Crowd didn't give a shit though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who did Paige upset?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd love to oil wrestle Paige and Summer Rae in a tornado triple threat. :mj2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL it's sad to see Paige as such an afterthought. And so clearly unmotivated. She was fucking sleepwalking in that match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

When is the last time she won a singles match?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait why did she win?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha yes that's what you get you spot calling botch bitch....fuck off Paige


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The fight for the Bella's spots is on like donkey kong.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer actually won!!! roud

Pretty sure it was a botch, considering Paige corpsed as soon as she got up, but fuck it, I'll take a Summer win regardless.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Paige backed to buried ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:westbrook5


Summer Rae's first match in like 6 years and she beats Pagie.... Paige must have some backstage heat or something, which wouldn't be surprising


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

It's alright Paige, I'd let you pin me as many times as you want.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

lol Paige relegated to the shitty total divas matches. 

dat sloppy ending, to what was pure torture of a match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699414154990321664


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Paige :lmao

Guess my booking idea is already in the trash. Oh well.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Pay-per-view costs FIFTY-FIVE fucking dollars?

Jesus Christ, I never had the notion it was that expensive.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paige has been on a downward spiral for a long time now. When was the last time she won a match?
It must be so painful for her to put over talentless bimbos like Summer


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

PAIGE FANS ARE HAVING A MELTDOWN loool


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I JUST MARKED OUT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Paige thread in the WOW section right now....


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

And a paige was turned..


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Are they really going to give us a Paige vs summer feud


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Godway said:


> LOL it's sad to see Paige as such an afterthought. And so clearly unmotivated. She was fucking sleepwalking in that match.


Yeah. I've seen this movie before. Can't remember where though...

:aj3


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Hahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha yes that's what you get you spot calling botch bitch....fuck off Paige


Divas super-marks are always so bitter.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Paige backed to buried ?


you win some and you lose some, but she lives to fight another day. 



:vince

Titus on the other hand, he will be buried in 100% Superstars dark matches when he return.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paige stuff though lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wait Owens won the title back tonight?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Paige must of got on somebodies bad side again. Who the fuck loses to Summer Rae?


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

And we still have Big Show and Strowman, plus Roman to come!

I don't know how you all put up with this!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> I JUST MARKED OUT


I don't know if this is really some next level comedy or something, but god did it make me laugh nonetheless.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> Yeah. I've seen this movie before. Can't remember where though...
> 
> :aj3


Seriously. She looks about as bored and "done" as AJ did. And it's only been like what, two years for her?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Martins said:


> Pay-per-view costs FIFTY-FIVE fucking dollars?
> 
> Jesus Christ, I never had the notion it was that expensive.


Who pays to watch a WWE event :duck


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Solf said:


> I don't know if this is really some next level comedy or something, but god did it make me laugh nonetheless.


You're welcome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> Seriously. She looks about as bored and "done" as AJ did. And it's only been like what, two years for her?


Modern day WWE will suck the life out of you. Multiple wrestlers have said it. I think it's true, sadly.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

These Sonic commercials make those Progressive commercials with Flo or that Bundle seems tolerable.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Spikeman said:


> Summer won!?!


Well yes you see Paige is an unfortunate members Of WWE’s 50/50 Club 

Bray Waytt, Ryback, Paige, Ziggler, Owens, Barrett, Miz. Neville, Rusev, Tyler Breeze, Cesaro, Sheamus, Ambrose, AJ Styles, Jericho, New Day, Usos


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Godway said:


> Seriously. She looks about as bored and "done" as AJ did. And it's only been like what, two years for her?


Yup. It'll be two years on the main roster in April.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell in a Cage said:


> And we still have Big Show and Strowman, plus Roman to come!
> 
> I don't know how you all put up with this!!


Drugs and alcohol mostly.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anyone actually listen to Heyman's promo's anymore or do we all just assume every single one of them is awesome?

Because FYI, they are fucking terrible.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

When does HGH defend his wwe title?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The first Rollins/AJ confrontation is going to be EPIC!

KO/AJ is going to be awesome too!

And a sleeper confrontation will be AJ/Ambrose... naw AJ/Slater babay!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What the hell are they closing the show with tonight?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

where are the Paige marks? lool


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> :vince
> 
> Titus on the other hand, he will be buried in 100% Superstars dark matches when he return.


to Tyler Breeze, Slater or Axel
*now get your hands off me dammit* :vince8


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Paul fucking stop don't bring that Samoan turd out here we don't want that


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Pop for Reigns!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh no, Rollman Rains


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Martins said:


> Pay-per-view costs FIFTY-FIVE fucking dollars?


Shit was only $30 back when they had stars like Austin and The Rock. 

$60 for WWEPG :heston


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Face of the divas division they said. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like this is going to be an exact repeat of the Heyman promos on Roman Reigns leading up tp WrestleMania 31.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The set of teeth on that Dodgers fan tho...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for Mr. Heyman :jbl

Yeah, no shit


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Who pays to watch a WWE event :duck


a non-thief


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Well yes you see Paige is an unfortunate members Of WWE’s 50/50 Club
> 
> Bray Waytt, Ryback, Paige, Ziggler, Owens, Barrett, Miz. Neville, Rusev, Tyler Breeze, Cesaro, Sheamus, Ambrose, AJ Styles, Jericho, New Day, Usos


Bray Wyatt is actually part of the 18/82 club, so that's not exactly fair.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That hand gesture Roman does is cringeworthy..


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've just realised, has raw plodded along with no main event match for tonight? No way can it be big show vs strauman?!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Roman Reigns with the "Word Life" gesture.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns out here so Paul can carry him


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

JR: Think about your family!!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

AMBIVALENCE


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SIGN STARING. NOW WE KNOW IT'S THE ROAD TO MANIA


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ro-man Re-eigns, the guy who, will kick your ass.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He's nearly the same height as Heyman. You forgot your lifts bruh


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

So instead of Dean vs Paul in a mic segment...


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Fellatio isn't PG


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> a non-thief


:HA


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh. Better Call Saul is coming on and Reigns is heading to the ring. Perfect time to change the channel...


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> That hand gesture Roman does is cringeworthy..


SooN as i seen it i alredy knew some Reigns lover on this forum will gif it lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why Heyman is being so polite to Reigns?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Fucking Roman can't stop smirking like a schmuck, he's so terrible.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

gaz0301 said:


> I've just realised, has raw plodded along with no main event match for tonight? No way can it be big show vs strauman?!


Hour 3 will have 5 million viewers and Strauman will defeat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania and win the title at Extreme Rules and hold it for a year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul doing god's work with this.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> That hand gesture Roman does is cringeworthy..


Just another thing to add to the list or cringey shit Reigns does and is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

End this now.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Paul Heyman is bliss.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Heyman doing the same promo as last year lol.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone else notice RR with that camera shot with the WM sign? HMMMMMMMMMMM.

I can see it now. Vince in the back with headphones on talkin to his producers "GET THE DAMN SHOT OF RR IN FRONT OF THE WM SIGN OR YOU'RE FIIIIIIIIIIRRRRREEEEEDD".


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I remember when a promo Heyman was exciting to see.. Then came the skipping record syndrome..


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Paul, look buddy.

Nobody cares about the "story" you are trying to "promote" with your "goat promos'" because you do "amazing mic work"

This is truly awful television. heyman has gone from goat, to cringe, in such a short space of time. He sounds a bit confused and not as confident tonight.

Heyman slap yourself and wake up. You are better than this.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Heyman sucks Roman's dick every, single, time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What? What does Reigns' daughter have to do with this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bless WWE's heart for trying to create uncertainty with this angle.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> What? What does Reigns' daughter have to do with this?


Reigns pride. Just that..


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Did they forget Reigns beat Ambrose for the title once already?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Reigns is out-promoing Heyman right now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When Im yawning when Paul fucking Heyman, an absolutely tremendous promo deliverer is talking, there is a problem with the programming.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

like Seth Rollins Paul :Cocky


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a poor promo, trying to get roman liked as a family man?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Heyman never gets WHATed


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is boring. They should have did this for the WM31 buildup.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Roman has to choose between his daughter and LSDean and Heyman is making it seem like that's a tough choice.:mj4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The next big star of the company being carried in a promo by a non-wrestler


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Now we have to have Paul Heyman babywalking Reigns through promos, too. So much fucking time wasted on this guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And in one week Paul does WWE's work for them with Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heyman=GOAT


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Reigns please Superman Punch Heyman and make me a Believer.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea I'm sure Reigns won't be able to look into his daughter's eyes if he loses.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Paul could sell fucking anything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They have Heyman cut the same promo on Reigns every. single. time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paul E. doing his best Charizard impression, because he's spitting hot fire for this promo. bama4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those boo's


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The booing :lmao

:lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> When does HGH defend his wwe title?


Seems like we're going past 30 days, doesn't it?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> PAIGE FANS ARE HAVING A MELTDOWN loool


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Crowd booing him as soon as he opens his mouth.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rofl he opens his mouth and people boo the shit out of him


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Reigns just no-selling that entire speech.

Someone, donate to my kickstarter. It's for a gun so I can shoot myself.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL *Roman talks after 5 minutes of standing*

*crowd boos the shit out of him, then WHATS him*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What chants


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate this abortion of a crowd STFU whilst Reigns out-promo's the GOAT.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please stop with the what chants. Seriously.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck that Crowd for being against the great one AJ Styles


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That strong boo :ti


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even tho it's Reigns, I won't be a hypocrite and say the WHAT chants are funny when aimed at him. They're fucking not. They're still infuriatingly annoying.

Goddamn you straight to hell Austin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People booing as soon as he opens up his mouth.

fpalm

And fuck the WHAT chants. UGH.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Atleast, Batista can talk good during his run to WM 21. This Roman sucks very much.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Broke down towards the end but that was one of Reigns' better promos.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> What? What does Reigns' daughter have to do with this?


"I promise you I'll be champion again" -- Reigns to his daughter


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns started off good but yeah it's gone down hill since. End this please


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A charisma vacuum
Jesus fpalm


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

You hit th- you hit it right on the head Paul


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Reigns is fucking awful on the mic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What the hell, Reigns cutting a semi good promo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jesus stumbles its not that hard to talk Reigns


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol what


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Da Alliance said:


> Atleast, Batista can talk good during his run to WM 21. This Roman sucks very much.


Please, don't even compare the two.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DUDLEYZ!

*E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB!*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Paul could sell fucking anything.


He's not selling this shit. 

I'm reminded of his failed attempts to push CM Punk and then Ryback and Curtis Axel as a Heyman guy. 



uh oh Aces and Eights


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

....The Dudley Boys?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns just doesn't have that natural charisma on the mic, instead of giving him lessons and making him talk more. He should be talking less.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That was horrible Roman promo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yay something happened! It wasn't a 100% waste of time!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I was thinking this couldn't be the end of that promo...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

double duty i smell.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Dudley Boys now with that racist against samoans gimmick


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

here come the main event Lesnar & Team 3D vs Reigns & Usos


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate Reigns.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Godway said:


> ROFL *Roman talks after 5 minutes of standing*
> 
> *crowd boos the shit out of him, then WHATS him*


People need to give Roman a chance, he isn't going away and he isn;t turning, so come on.

People admit that Reigns just out promo'd Heyman. Not in terms of charisma but in terms of content. Reigns did more with his 45 seconds than Heyman did with his 7 minutes of blah blah blah.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...strowman-match-announced-for-wwe-raw-tonight/

Welp its past 10 Looks like Strowman v Big Show IS MAIN EVENT loool. Im out.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

BROTHER TO THE RESCUE!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random ass attack is random.

Plus what was going to be the main-event if this didn't happen.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Dudleyz Ambrose Reigns main event really :larry


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Dudleys turning face again


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What is this lol?


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Even tho it's Reigns, I won't be a hypocrite and say the WHAT chants are funny when aimed at him. They're fucking not. They're still infuriatingly annoying.
> 
> Goddamn you straight to hell Austin.


False. It's annoying when it happens to other people, but it's always funny when it happens to Reigns.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

this is absolute garbage


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seeing the Dudleyz 2 on 1 someone with Heyman there reminds me of Dudleyz vs Taker in the concrete crypt match. For my money: one of the absolute worst matches of the Deadman's career.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

What a fucking atrocious segment


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

PRAISE THY DUDLEYS OUR LORDS AND SAVIORS

First the Usos, now Reigns. Where's the "Seth Rollins is the cure" promo when you need it ?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ambrose really does throw weaker and uglier strikes than the divas ... It has to suck selling for him when he does a punch, kick, or clothesline


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Inb4 Regins & Ambrose/Dudley Boyz as the ME tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting..


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lemme guess TAG MATCH NEXT???? Lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yas


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit LSDean almost signed a death warrant.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dudleys vs Shield? Me likey.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol that pop when Dean had that locked.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, Dudleyz in place of the League of Nations?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dirty Deed, done dirt cheap.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA crowd is so confused... Are we supposed to boo the Dudleys and Heyman messing with Reigns? WWE is not doing Reigns any favors


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Please, don't even compare the two.


What do you mean by that


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Ambrose tried to hit the Dirty Deeds!??!

#AmbroseHeelTURN !?!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LOLLLLL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Almost a heel turn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL crowd wanted Dirty Deeds so bad


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Reigns really should stop with the whole smiling thing, it doesn't suit the guy


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What in the BLUE HELL was that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fans actually cheered a Dean heel turn tease on Reigns.


:ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699430122625970176
:lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What the fuck, he tried to hit his finish and Roman is all like "Oh nice try hehe best friends?" and Dean just goes along with it? :summer2


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Gee wiz, I wonder who it could be lol.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hope Vince just gives the award to himself.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Legacy of Excellence? Bret Hart award?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699430122625970176
> :lmao


Twitter gold Graves! LMMFAOAFN!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The winner of the Vincent J McMahon award or whatever will be

:vince5

or Reigns


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

The pop when Ambrose "turns heel" on Reigns is going to be massive lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely missed the chance for Reigns to get a Spear off after Ambrose turned around

Unless they end Smackdown with a Reigns Spear on Ambrose


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait a fucking minute ... it just occurred to me, is Lesnar winning at Fastlane after all, and it's Reigns vs Ambrose at WM?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't believe.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

HGGGGGGNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That was so dumb. 

Ambrose or Reigns turning heel would've been cool but why half ass it like that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So wait, Show/Stroman is the main event?!?!?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:tripsblessed to graciously accept the Vincent J. McMahon award, next week.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Only one man deserves the award... and that man is Vincent Kennedy McMahon! :Vince


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Any ideas about the main event?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Lemme guess TAG MATCH NEXT???? Lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The tumblr chicks would have had a meltdown if Ambrose connected with dirty deeds.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> What the fuck, he tried to hit his finish and Roman is all like "Oh nice try hehe best friends?" and Dean just goes along with it? :summer2


lmfao. So true


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hurin said:


> The pop when Ambrose "turns heel" on Reigns is going to be massive lol


Be like Mania 17 when they though Vince was turning face, except this time they will assume Reigns is turning heel, by shoving his head into Dean's hands, and then forcing dean to DDT his head to the mat.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I haven't watched raw in months. I'm lost and yet, it all seems so familiar...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

And now, the first recipient of that Excellence Award: ROMAN REIGNS! Nobody deserved it until now, he's simply the best ever.. (gotta make Roman look strong)


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The winner of the Vincenet J McMahon award or whatever will be
> 
> :vince5
> 
> or Reigns


See, they're not actually giving the award out. They're renaming it the 'Roman Reigns Reigns supreme award' and only Reigns can win it.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The fans actually cheered a Dean heel turn tease on Reigns.
> 
> 
> :ti


lol and that's why turning Dean heel against a babyface Roman will not work.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

I like fans getting behind Dean but he really needs to study Austin tape. His punches and brawls are worse than a 14 year old drunk of Puckers. Austin made you believe he was beating someone's ass even if his punches missed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> So wait, Show/Stroman is the main event?!?!?


I think Steph is going to make the Dudleys/Best Friends tag match the main event.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> wait a fucking minute ... it just occurred to me, is Lesnar winning at Fastlane after all, and it's Reigns vs Ambrose at WM?


Lesnar Vs HHH 
Ambrose Vs Reigns
Taker Vs Cena

Looks good


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The winner of the Vincent J McMahon award or whatever will be
> 
> :vince5
> 
> or Reigns


what are the chances of it being...



Titus


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Alyssa Milano could still get it tbh


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Dudleys vs Reign ann Ambrose on Smackdown then? 

Brock interferes and stands tall to before the PPV and wipes them both out. That's my guess, but I was horribly wrong earlier about this show. It's not a good show but it's not been very predictable either.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know that Bret ended up burying the hatchet with Vince, but that would be some sly PR maneuvering if Vince makes an award just to give to Bret Hart to parade around the goodwill of the WWE to the media again :maury:


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

:vince5:vince5:vince5Hope your all ready Yahhh..For Strowman v Big Show yahhh as the Main Event Yahhh :vince5:vince5
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...strowman-match-announced-for-wwe-raw-tonight/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think Steph is going to make the Dudleys/Best Friends tag match the main event.


I'm starting to think it's the Show match since he is on the Austin podcast tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> He's not selling this shit.
> 
> I'm reminded of his failed attempts to push CM Punk and then Ryback and Curtis Axel as a Heyman guy.
> 
> ...


He did a fair fucking job with a pile of utter shit. Heyman is just an expert is all i'm saying.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> wait a fucking minute ... it just occurred to me, is Lesnar winning at Fastlane after all, and it's Reigns vs Ambrose at WM?


Makes sense. 

And Rollins runs in at WM and costs HHH the title. 

BOO-YAH!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love me some dogs.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Fuck that dog show. I remember being so pissed as a kid when it would be on instead of Raw.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Zack Ryder and the Social Outcasts at the 10:15pm mark.

lolololololololol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryder on dat HGH. Jesus. So obvious. :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jobber vs Jobber match? :O


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Do these guys have a new theme song every week?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Zack Ryder is still on the roster? I didnt know that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Zack Ryder deserves better than this?


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

ZACK RYDER!!

and he might lose to SOcial Outcasts

....

AW, crap what's going to happen.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> I like fans getting behind Dean but he really needs to study Austin tape. His punches and brawls are worse than a 14 year old drunk of Puckers. Austin made you believe he was beating someone's ass even if his punches missed.


Yup.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Really? Just tell me you're showing 5 min. of nothing, I'd respect you more than doing this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing Bro Ryder took Titus spot.:mj4


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

You know you're a jobber when you're about to job to jobbers.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First Summer actually wrestles and gets a win and now ZACK FUCKING RYDER IS ON TV!!! AND THE SOCIAL OUTCASTS ARE HERE TOO!!!

:sodone


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

A little late, but that Dirty Deeds tease...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heath Slater vs Zach Ryder is actually a match on RAW.......................... This is some Superstars type shit.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Wtf is this. RAW is garbage.


----------



## Hell in a Cage (Feb 16, 2016)

The guys had a great match on Main Event last week...So let's rematch it on RAW!

I do like the Social Outcasts though!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Why didn't WWE just have this match as Hype Bros vs Social Outcasts?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Phaedra said:


> wait a fucking minute ... it just occurred to me, is Lesnar winning at Fastlane after all, and it's Reigns vs Ambrose at WM?


They could go with the fuck it fatal 4 way like WM16. And honestly that is better than wasting Brock on Wyatt who will just not show up to work hard at yet another big mania match setting like with Taker and Cena. 

HHH - Brock - Amrose - Reigns 
Miz - Jericho - AJ 
Taker - Cena 
Stardust - Green Arrow 

They could book things that way as of right now and have it work


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ryder on dat HGH. Jesus. So obvious. :lol


Dude has all day to pump weights without performing in the ring and WWE probably forgets that he is on the roster to drug test so if anyone is gonna get away with a deccca test stack it is Ryder.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SashaXFox said:


> :vince5:vince5:vince5Hope your all ready Yahhh..For Strowman v Big Show yahhh as the Main Event Yahhh :vince5:vince5
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...strowman-match-announced-for-wwe-raw-tonight/


Taker is probably returning. There's no way this is a main event match without Taker. Even with Vince in control.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Are these social outcasts getting a push? Heath slater v zack Ryder in the last hour and they wonder why ratings are poor?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd rather all four members of the social outcasts in the main event of WM than Reigns.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why doesn't Zack just join them..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What in the world this match doing on RAW & After 10 o'clock?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> You were saying .
> 
> Told you Ambrose was losing.
> 
> ...




Dude, I said Dean was losing *before* you and before Stephanie made the match




Lothario said:


> Dean about to defend the title. Likely drop it to convince fans he has a chance.



so the fact he lost doesn't give any ground to the current discussion. As a matter of fact, it simply ties into my current point, which you've only reinforced. Quote me IF Dean wins. Spoiler; your reaction is what they were fishing for.



He won't.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Zack Ryder and the Social Outcasts at the 10:15pm mark.
> 
> lolololololololol.


Should've been the main event.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Zack Ryder is still on the roster? I didnt know that.


He's keeping that tv job spot warm for Titus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the actual fuck is this Shotgun Saturday Night match doing on Raw?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

What are the chances they pull the plug on RR/Hunter main event and go with Ambrose/Reigns match and Hunter/Brock main event at WM?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Spikeman said:


> ZACK RYDER!!
> 
> and he might lose to SOcial Outcasts
> 
> ...


If this Job Squad 4.0 team the Social Outcast aren't' jobbing then they are not doing their job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince still telling Cole to mock Ryder about the being "the so called Internet champion" after all these years. Christ. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Slater kind of looks like Sammi Zayn :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuck me, Show vs Strowman is main eventing! I'm guessing they pre-recorded the Austin podcast then? I saw an ad saying "live" at one point, but the graphics I've seen tonight leave the "live" out.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PHX said:


> You know you're a jobber when you're about to job to jobbers.


A save is the easiest way to debut Mojo after they got good reviews on live events


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

What is Slater's finishing move anyways?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> And Rollins runs in at WM and costs HHH the title.
> 
> BOO-YAH!


As nice as it would be, Rollins is long off. But ostensibly he could run out for the distraction but, i don't know it wouldn't be one hundred percent clear who he was distracting and when he comes back he's getting a massive return face pop, he has to be able to do something face-y, not something where intentions could be confused. 

My guess is Summerslam interference, because any other ppv before then is way below the occasion.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Please don't tell me show is Main eventing


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet Jesus, was that an OJ Simpson Dream Team reference?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

the point to that match was????

Waste of time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The guy who went for the brass ring and had it snatched away because Vince isn't rock fucking hard for him: Sack Rider.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

That was quick!!

C'mon anything after this!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That evenflow DDT.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If not for the fact that Ryder is a talentless hack, I'd actually feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bro Ryder needs to start working with Kane every week so Kane can torture him every week again. That was GOAT TV.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

What was the point of having that match?


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe it's all the great 70's, 80's and 90's wrestling I've been watching recently, but this garbage tonight is the worst I've ever seen from this product. There's no logic or rationale to anything that's going on. It's bland, derivative, predictable, and just horribly boring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh look it's booker... I mean R Truth and Goldust.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

truelove said:


> What is Slater's finishing move anyways?


It's called the Smash Hit.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

R-truth's girl looks like she'd hit him for getting home after 9.30.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

..............I don't even.............


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Bahahaha.

Amazing.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Almost time For Strowman v Big Show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So Seven went from TNA to waiting tables
hmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess these stupid as fuck segments have a point..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Slater wins with the Edgecution.

Probably the longest match Ryder has been a part of in along time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..:lmao
Um....


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

The funniest thing I've seen in a LONG time on this show lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

You should see my fucking face rn .... :-O ....


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

R-Truth could do better than that anyway, no big deal


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Okay that was fucking funny.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Money shot!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I always knew Goldust was the type to blow his load prematurely.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, that In Your House joke :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

My fucking god
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldust about to be poppin' dat bubbly. wens

And :evans at his WWF In Your House reference and him holding the bottle like he just busted a nut all over Truth's date.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That's not PG :lmao :lmao


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Thats as tv pg 13 wwe will ever get , great segment tho.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dude, this is an exact carbon copy of the Bookdust stuff


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Aaaaand that's me done.....fuck this shit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you sure this isn't 1997 with two dick jokes on one episode of Raw?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf was that about, are goldust and r truth still wrestlers or just in sketches every week?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Even R Toofs date says just not on my face. 
Classy..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The guy who went for the brass ring and had it snatched away because Vince isn't rock fucking hard for him: Sack Rider.


That would be Titus O'Neil, who's sitting at home probably sobbing right now. :mj2


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Goldust skeeting champagne all over Truths woman..thats about as far as they can push it with PG


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr. Robot is such a good fucking show you guys. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> I always knew Goldust was the type to blow his load prematurely.


hahahahahahahahah! sttoooooooooooop! hahahahahahahahahaha >


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was random....Least they are doing something with R Truth and Golddust :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699395325648175105
Anyone else think "threesome" when they saw this tweet?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

So much for that PG rating...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Who was that chick with Ron Killings?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Goldust & R-Truth > New Day


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> What in the actual fuck is this Shotgun Saturday Night match doing on Raw?


I was thinking more WWE Velocity


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Michelle Beadle is such a hypocrite.

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

finalnight said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699395325648175105
> Anyone else think "threesome" when they saw this tweet?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's 2 penis references on one RAW!

Lol at this Kevin Geico commercial.
"If you're John Cena, you kick out at 2. It's what you do."


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Dude, this is an exact carbon copy of the Bookdust stuff


RACIST


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Strowman v Big Show Strowman v Big Show Strowman v Big Show Strowman v Big Show Strowman v Big Show MAIN EVENT!!!!!I can hear the money LOOOOL


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699395325648175105
> Anyone else think "threesome" when they saw this tweet?


Photoshop Chyna in that pic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The last time I remember Show closing out Raw was in 1999 when he, with Austin, pulled down the TitanTron


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I wonder if the announcers will even acknowledge that skit when they come back.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Why didn't WWE just have this match as Hype Bros vs Social Outcasts?


$$$ if MoJo gets called up to main roster he gets paid a big amount for it.

Ryder/Social Outcasts all have WWE contracts. MoJO just a NXT (which is like 10x at least less) contract.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That was a nice KO video .. music fit him well


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol...KO said "naahh" to Ziggler but there's still a match at FL.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Great way to announce match. Owens tells Ziggler "no" and then they go and book the match at the PPV anyway.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

it ... it ... it actually IS the main event 

who the fuck has been smoking crack?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, is Big Show vs Strowman the main event?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

And I was wondering where the weekly pointless tag match was.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lillian's Spanish really pisses me off for some reason.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Owens video made zero sense. I thought he turned down the match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol totally forgot about the united states championship


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

FITZ said:


> Great way to announce match. Owens tells Ziggler "no" and then they go and book the match at the PPV anyway.


WWE is garbage, really.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

cruiserweights v league of injuries?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Who booked this final hour of RAW?

Comedy gold.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The man the creative team forgot

NEVILLE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FITZ said:


> RACIST


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Slater wins with the Edgecution.
> 
> Probably the longest match Ryder has been a part of in along time.


Nah, the one on Main Event went on longer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

League of Geeks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Truthbetold said:


> So much for that PG rating...


Holy fuck, I nearly choked on my corn flakes :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So Big Show/Strowman is really the fucking main event??
Turning off now.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why does Barrett even bother bringing his trunks anymore.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

T0M said:


> Lillian's Spanish really pisses me off for some reason.


She is probably saying really offensive things in Spanish without realising she is botching.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LEAGUE OF GEEKS.

ADR can't even get on the main show.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The man that charisma forgot"


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Okay really, they wonder why hour three gets slaughtered in the ratings every week. Look at what the fuck you've given us for hour three. It's been jobbers for 30 minutes now, not just jobbers but like bottom of the barrel jobbers. And Sheamus. Fuck.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So Big Show vs Strowman is really the main event?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Annnnd U.S title is back to irrelevancy


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

How many times do we get Kalisto vs Del Rio


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> That's not PG :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

League of Nations aka let's put 4 random wrestlers together because we can't do anything better with them.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The way Barrett walks down the ramp?

Facepalm.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

"The man WWE forgot"


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ziggler Owens
Kalisto ADR
two matches I have no interest in


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kalisto defending via Del Rio?! Oh good...that's new!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So Barrett is just going to stand out there in his gear for no reason? Not even a t-shirt?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

These three midgets better not beat the three big guys.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Remember when Rusev was once interesting


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sheamus went from the main event to tagging against the Lucha Dragons :lol Can't believe Big Show is closing out a RAW. I guess the Dudleyz vs AmbReigns will be on Smackdown.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The man that Gravity forgot. And Vince too.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Beef Stronganov vs The Big Show is the main event and Vince will need a change of pants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love how WWE is hot potatoing the shit out of their World, IC, and US Titles. All of them are at their lowest value. Amazing.

:ha


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Taking bets now on how many times JBL calls Kalisto mosquito


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Is League of Nations the worst stable ever made? It just looks so crap and directionless.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> League of Nations aka let's put 4 random wrestlers together because we can't do anything better with them.


Not really random. They're 4 non-American wrestlers obviously..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The US Title on the pre show. :ti


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone reckon we might get a Taker appearance with Wyatt's on last?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lady gaga looks like a weirdo man


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

T0M said:


> Lillian's voice really pisses me off for some reason.


fixed it for you. thing is Eden isn't really that much better, she announces championshiiiii matches lol.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Neville is an actual spot monkey. Can't believe so many people rate him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol that line fed by Vince to JBL. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

truelove said:


> Ziggler Owens
> Kalisto ADR
> two matches I have no interest in


Well, least one of those matches is on the pre show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Two moonsaults and a suicide dive all in stereo! :clap


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Why's Barrett not wrestling??


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish I could mute JBL Cole and Saxton... they do me no good blabbering nonsense


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm surprised the League of Nations is still a thing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Da Alliance said:


> Not really random. They're 4 non-American wrestlers obviously..


Random.

Let me cook don't ruin my fun plz.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Why does Barrett even bother bringing his trunks anymore.


He's a professional Mr. Dynamite


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

T0M said:


> Is League of Nations the worst stable ever made? It just looks so crap and directionless.


I don't think anyone could predict all 4 of the fuckers getting hurt in succession upon joining together. Well you could pencil in Wade for a yearly injury, but the other 3 was bad luck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol that line fed by Vince to JBL. :lmao


what was it? Was too distracted by that giant Goldust smiley


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

What was the point of Shaemus' world title reign if he's a pointless jobber before and after?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

T0M said:


> Is League of Nations the worst stable ever made? It just looks so crap and directionless.


The Aces and Eights say hello.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I hate when the announcers say "I love these guys"..its the most phony sounding line they say...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Ain't god just like an over hyped David Blaine?" I miss the fuck out of that show. I still think Ali G was his best character.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Anyone reckon we might get a Taker appearance with Wyatt's on last?


I love you but did wwe creative hand you their crack pipe? come on. They have backtracked so fast on Strowman/Taker you couldn't see it for dust. 

my thoughts, 'the titans' will come out and even the playing field at the end of the match for Big Show when the Wyatt's attack him.(they are reportedly going for a shit show of a match at fastlane, Kane, Big Show, Ryback and Henry vs the munch bunch)


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Look man, Borat might be my favorite comedy of all time, Ali G was great when "sophisticated" people took his bait ala the priest and unlike many I actually found his role as the gay french Nascar driver funny in a low-brow way but goodness since then SBC has gone downhill considerably.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> These three midgets better not beat the three big guys.


Says a Daniel Bryan fan


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

truelove said:


> I wish I could mute JBL Cole and Saxton... they do me no good blabbering nonsense


Some independent wrestling DVDs give you the option to turn off commentary and it's usually a lot better than listening to commentators. It's horrible how few people there are that make a match worse when they're supposed to be enhancing the match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The US Title in 2015 - Co Main Evented Summerslam

The US Title in 2016 - Pre show


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> what was it? Was too distracted by that giant Goldust smiley


"Wow what a slam! The NBA all star competition has nothing on the WWE!" :jbl

Along the lines of that.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Why is everyone still here? The main EVENT is Strowman v Big Show lol.Leave while you can.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> "Ain't god just like an over hyped David Blaine?" I miss the fuck out of that show. I still think Ali G was his best character.


I never found Sasca Baron Cohen to be funny


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

We are one white racist fatass away from Stephanie McMahon being raped.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a piss break match


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I fear for the Raw viewership numbers this week. Hour three might be plumbing new lows with this shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If you hear a loud noise, like a bang, coming from the distance during the main event, that'll be Vince's dick shooting through the fucking roof of the arena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Del Rio was so much better as Alberto El Patron in Lucha Underground.:sad:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao nobody wanted to tag in


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

deathslayer said:


> Says a Daniel Bryan fan


Daniel Bryans "gimmick" / ""character" for 15 years was that he could outwrestle anybody, anytime, anywhere.

Remember dat? 

Do these 3 guys have that? In kayfabe or in reality? Nope.

Derp.

Luckily for you we're communicating on the internet. You know, the place where you can go back and learn things. I suggest you give this a shot.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hour 3 and the only notable thing was Goldust blowing his load over a woman.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> Why is everyone still here? The main EVENT is Strowman v Big Show lol.Leave while you can.


I just want to laugh at how bad Strowman is.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

if they add Finn Balor, they could be a sort of mini League of Nations.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only time I agree with Bryon.. Definitely ain't entertained.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

T0M said:


> I fear for the Raw viewership numbers this week. Hour three might be plumbing new lows with this shit.


Wait till Strowman v Big Show closes raw lool


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I just really want to know what the bookers were thinking when drafting up this final hour of RAW.

:lol:


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

:lmao

smh Sheamus..


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing how all six guys look like they'd rather be somewhere else

Also lol @ Byron saying he's not entertained, thats a 90 suspension right there


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I never found Sasca Baron Cohen to be funny


I don't like any of his new work. But Ali G and Borat were comedy gold.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

You know who would be great for the League of Nations? LANA.

Makes sense, right?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If worst comes to worst, that color scheme on the Luchas does make for good gear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does Saxton even think before he speaks? Christ, what a moron.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Why is everyone still here? The main EVENT is Strowman v Big Show lol.Leave while you can.


it'll be so bad it'll be almost intriguing to watch. I can have some comic relief at the end of the night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is what happens to a wrestler when he is over and gets engaged to a hot woman, disrupting a shitty storyline. You end up teaming with Barrett, ADR and Sheamus - 3 guys on the Fast Lane to nowhere

I saw a chunk of Del Rio's shoot. Was so dull, bland and uninteresting I didn't even get halfway through


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That looked like it hurt.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That finisher sucks donkey cock


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dumbest finisher in the company. So fucking stupid.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't seen a single RAW-related trend on Twitter tonight. It's all Grammy trash.

Ratings are gonna take a pretty big hit methinks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kallisto literally held onto the rope in that awkard position for like a year while Del Rio stood at the top celebrating like a moron, while he of course, got zero reaction. ADR SUCKS.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok I hate the JBL "Ball Game!" line...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It is 2016 now and the same man is main eventing as in this clip in 1995 ladies and gentleman


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"Sin Cara doesn't want to be hung up like that!!" 


Then why the hell didn't he just casually roll out of the ropes, considering he was holding himself there? Del Rio is way too good a worker to be using such a stupid ass kayfabe-killing finisher.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Definitely one of the worst RAWs I've watched I think. Dean losing the title (thus his chance to win at Fastlan might be higher) and and the AJ/Jericho/Miz stuff were the only interesting things and even those segments weren't really great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao did they just hype up a mid ring stomp :lmao

But I guess you got to give Vince props for letting Cole sell the action for a change


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :maury :maury

HE JUST FUCKING HUNG ON

:maury :maury :ti :ha

HAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Del Rio's finisher has to be the most unrealistic finisher currently. Or at least top 3.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Kalisto actually slipped trying to hold himself up for that finish. :lel


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That stomp move wouldn't look so amazingly stupid if ADR would actually hurry when doing it.. 
..
No.. there is no way not to make that look stupid, my bad.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Quite possibly the worst finisher of all time. Someone please challenge me on this.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shit celebration following a shit finish... following a shit match.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Rusev is gold.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

League of Nations feel barely more credible than the Social Outcasts.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SashaXFox said:


> Why is everyone still here? The main EVENT is Strowman v Big Show lol.Leave while you can.


That's the main event? Well, shit... uttahere


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

lmfao!!!! Sin Cara wanted to be hit and just hold on to the ropes like a moron


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

These black history month segments remind me of when they used to do black history month questions over the intercom in elementary school.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

God said it best :clap


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Where is Titus' Black history month video?!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can you DIG IT, SUCKASSSS?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Eddie played that shit better than John Travolta.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Strowman vs Show being the main event made me even more excited tbh

Strowman getting that sweet booking :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Coveted King of the Ring?
:ha:ha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GI Bro was one of my favorite side gimmicks the Misfits in Action was my shit as an 8 year old


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

King Booker was his best gimmick.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Telemania" 

:maury


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Booker T went to prison and it still doesn't compare to being pinned clean by Triple H after lying in the ring for about a fucking week after the pedigree.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> It is 2016 now and the same man is main eventing as in this clip in 1995 ladies and gentleman


WWE needs at least one of these a week to help bring up ratings.

To be honest Hour 3 should just be monster truck hour, it would also be a way to get Austin and Bryan back into competition


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't get over how shit that ADR finisher is. Kallisto literally held onto the ropes for so fucking long.

:lmao

God, I hate ADR.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A nice little package for Booker T
Now can you dig that, sucka?

Triple H did the digging and burying at WrestleMania 19


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Until this day I never realized he and Stevie Ray were actually brothers. I thought I was just a racist for thinking that they looked alike. 



Avada Kedavra said:


> I just really want to know what the bookers were thinking when drafting up this final hour of RAW.
> 
> :lol:


Every once in a while they just give up on the 3rd hour because it gets the lowest rating when they try.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

nah. i actually just realised the main event is even better than we think. It's haitch lol, he's billed for this show (appearance by HHH) 

there's your main event, HHH talking.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Just so we didn't accidentally think that Golden Truth was an original idea, they put Bookdust in a Booker T tribute vid 10 mins later.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That diving double foot stomp is terrifying. D:

Good to see the Bookah Man getting highlighted. One of the GOATs. :I


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Real talk, how could anyone hate the King Bookah gimmick? That shit was funny as fuck.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Imagine if you paid money to attend this show, wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, why didn't they show Booker's WM 19 match during that video?

Oh, that's right.

:trips5


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

I started watching a bit late but I watched the league of injuries and did anyone else notice that sheamus looked like he didn't want to be there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Byron got real life pissed with JBL checking his "black card" lol but fucked up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Where is Titus' Black history month video?!!


A 2 minute package of just repeat footage of Vince shoving away Titus


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that kick on Becky's face :ti


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Remember when HHH made racist comments to Booker headed toward WM19 and people said Booker would win the title and he got buried at it? Good times.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Becky looking fine!

:mark:


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> I agree, they are all literally working well together.
> 
> Miz really is good in the ring as long as he's not trying to be Flair. That was the moment he got fucked


Oh, I get it now. That is why they are doing this angle with the Miz-- because they both had failed Nature Boy angles.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that Naomi's mom she was with there?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky didn't deserve that from those scrubs.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wtf.

Tamina looks presentable with her hair down.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd knock the boots off of Becky. 

Just saying...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BigBoyChomski said:


> I started watching a bit late but I watched the league of injuries and did anyone else notice that sheamus looked like he didn't want to be there


Alot of us on here tonight have noticed a shit ton of wrestlers tonight have that look on their face tonight. Morale is low.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

So how long is Big Show vs Strowman going? Becky vs Naomi now, commercial break, entrances, commercial break, 90 seconds match? :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

T0M said:


> Is that Naomi's mom she was with there?


Aunt but close


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Naomi is so fucking sexy, goddamn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still traumatized over the fact that Big Show and Strowman are ME tonight....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> wtf.
> 
> Tamina looks presentable with her hair down.


I thought the same too


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Paige marks had a Meltdown .Now its Lynch fans Meltdown time as she jobs to naomi to look credible for Sunday lool


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Michael Cole makes that exact comment to Byron that JBL just did Michael Cole might get Abraham Washingtond


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is dragging slower than having sex with someone you just realised isn't that fucking good at it. I mean, Raw will you just cum already, thanks. I know it'll be a disappointment, it's been a disappointment so far. foreplay was okay but holy shit do me a favour ... this last hour is fucking killing me.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Naomi vs Becky next?

Strowman vs. Big Show, the main event of Raw, to last 2 minutes. :heyman6


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Becky vs. Naomi better bump Show vs. Strowman off the RAW card.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Just let Becky wrestle in her casual clothes she looked fine


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Captain Edd said:


> So how long is Big Show vs Strowman going? Becky vs Naomi now, commercial break, entrances, commercial break, 90 seconds match? :lol


Ninty seconds is still way too long.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Still traumatized over the fact that Big Show and Strowman are ME tonight....


Just wait until it happens :vince5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Still traumatized over the fact that Big Show and Strowman are ME tonight....


That should go for 2 min til Undertaker and Kane make the safe , setup up things for Mania


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

My predictions for the viewership.

Hour 1: 3.7
Hour 2: 3.3
Hour 3: 2.8

Calling it now, lads.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. what was Beadle's beef with WWE over again?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's like they gave zero fucks...

And not in a cool way.


----------



## Dgario Stringfield (Jul 27, 2015)

David Klein said:


> Remember when HHH made racist comments to Booker headed toward WM19 and people said Booker would win the title and he got buried at it? Good times.


It should of been triple h and Booker t instead of rock and big show in the "you alright" segment


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Groupies always come back around.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Am I the only one that doesn't mind Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It was jus a flooook." - ADR


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So Kalisto got lucky winning the US title from Del Rio TWICE

:austin3


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Wait... I thought Michelle Beadle quit watching WWE/supporting WWE after the Triple H supporting Floyd Mayweather fiasco?

yet... she's back.. and in front row.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Del Rio is underrated on mic. He's damn good!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow. I was actually entertained by ADR. Keep it up PAL!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

2 out of 3 falls who wants to watch that rematch of a botch fest


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

13 minutes until overtime and we still got Big Show vs Strowman :mj4


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

the crowd just looks so apathetic now, can't blame them I'm almost asleep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show/Stroman is the MAIN EVENT.

:ha :duck :ti :lmao


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Who's the leader of this League of Nations?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey, it's my future wife, Becky.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

David Klein said:


> Remember when HHH made racist comments to Booker headed toward WM19 and people said Booker would win the title and he got buried at it? Good times.


ah, those were the days lol :ha ... sooooooo fucking bang out of order lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh lawd, Becky Lynch. :sodone

I know there was a reason I was still watching RAW.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Jesus lord dem titties..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Every damn time I commend Del Rio's physique. Guy is abit to tall/small and doesn't have the genetics obviously for IFBB bodybuilding and is probably too big framed for physique competition but if Del Rio had dedicated his life to straight bodybuilding instead of crossing amateur wrestling/MMA/pro wrestling, I really do wonder how he would do. Guy is in phenomenal shape.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAW is hot garbage. :deandre


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I can safely say that Becky Lynch is pretty easily my pick for favorite WWE woman wrestler at the moment.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Time for Naomi to look strong


wait.. why is Becky in this match at Fastlane?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

spinningedge said:


> Wait... I thought Michelle Beadle quit watching WWE/supporting WWE after the Triple H supporting Floyd Mayweather fiasco?
> 
> yet... she's back.. and in front row.


Hence the McMahon's believing in the "they'll keep watching" theory.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Some pretty cool entrances these days, more so than a few years ago when everything was the fucking same. All we need now is proper PPV sets and not a logo on a screen.

Cheap bastards. They've got the money, but want everything to be sterile and formulaic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

spinningedge said:


> Wait... I thought Michelle Beadle quit watching WWE/supporting WWE after the Triple H supporting Floyd Mayweather fiasco?
> 
> yet... she's back.. and in front row.


:vince$
for the publicity and wanting to be relevant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky can actually wrestle..


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Naomi looks hot as fuck.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Man Becky isn't hot. 

She's beautiful. 

The kind of beautiful that you'd ask before you put your fingers in her butt.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Naomi uses like 3 themes now lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Naomi.

:mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

T0M said:


> My predictions for the viewership.
> 
> Hour 1: 3.7
> Hour 2: 3.3
> ...


3 Diva's matches. 2 in the last hour.

I kinda agree with your viewership, except I think we will start lower, at 3.5, and go downhill from there


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Break out the Can-Can music.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah, fucking terrible.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That fury of kicks from Naomi is awesome


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Those kicks :fpalm 

Fuck me.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Somehow Alberto's finisher now looks less fucking stupid. Thanks, Naomi.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those Naomi kicks.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

The worst.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Man Becky isn't hot.
> 
> She's beautiful.
> 
> The kind of beautiful that you'd ask before you put your fingers in her butt.


Never ask.

It's always easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That Divas tag match at the pay per view should have a gimmick , maybe a table match


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

She really did that stupid kick thing again smh


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't mind Alberto Del Rio?


Yeah, I don't mind him, either.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

2 minute squash of the day.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Best thing about Naomi is her boots.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Those Naomi kicks.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> The worst.



Fits right in on this show!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been watching WWE for 25 years now

Those kicks are one of the absolute worst things I have *ever* seen


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just filler garbage.

Big Show can't wrestle for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Best thing about Naomi is her boots.


Booty* - HH


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Tamina from behind... with her foot-long cock that we all knew she had straight into Becky's butthole."


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dat SASHA Pop!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sasha....looking great in those pants.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Naomi got thighs for days


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha in leggings


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Never mind. Sasha is here and looking fineeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Can they actually make the League Of Nations a legit threat? Like a dangerous stable to deal with..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAW GAWD SHE TOOK OFF HER EARRINGS!!!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha curves are just mind blowing..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That pop, so sexy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yo @Legit BOSS , please tell me you lost your shit at Sasha taking her earrings off to show that srs bidness was gonna go down.

:chlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was useless

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Took her precious ass time to get into the ring.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd let Sasha use my face as a toilet


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sasha is amazing. Simple as that.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

That save looked... weak...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sasha. . . dang.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So just got home, guessing no, but Raw worth going back and watching from the beginning? :reneelel


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So Sasha stood there and let Becky get slammed before going in...makes sense.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn those extensions, Sasha.

Long and glorious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sasha should've ran to the ring with a steel chair
very anti-climactic


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Those Naomi kicks.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> The worst.


Athletic as hell but some of the worst offense in wrestling. "she calls that the rearview" is all I gotta say.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "Tamina from behind... with her foot-long cock that we all knew she had straight into Becky's butthole."


Holy shit lmao


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Damn, this outfit fits Sasha's gimmick so much better


Plus it looks hot as fuck


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't wait for this main event!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So Sasha just came out to personally see Becky get her ass kicked? lolwut


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm glad I stayed up just to see Sasha's outfit and those boots :tucky*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky has surpassed Paige as the sexiest diva in the WWE.

1. Becky
2. Paige
3. Naomi (before I typed Naomi, Sasha came out and that segment ALMOST made me put her here... damn she was fggin sexy as shiet tonight!!!!)
4. Sasha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sasha with the save...



After a Samoan Drop anyways.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Stroman/Show....gtfo


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Welp, time for the World's Largest Pissbreak.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

His nickname is "The Black Sheep Mountain of a Man"

Even his name is a clusterfuck.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I'm in love with Sasha.

Talented, fine as hell...

Marry me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

switching gears now guys, one has to wonder if the Wyatt Family will continue their reign of terror :cole





:duck :maury :HA :hano


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So just got home, guessing no, but Raw worth going back and watching from the beginning? :reneelel


There was 1 hour of Raw and 2 Hours of WWE Superstars.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha slaying as usual


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brandough said:


> I'd let Sasha use my face as a toilet


I'd be happy to fill up her water with laxatives just so you have a moment of a life time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That Edge and Christian show looks awful. But I'll do drugs and give it a go


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This main event is going to be so bad I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This Edge and Christian show looks horrible.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sasha's ass longs so good in those leggings ugh... Anyways it's official , did they forget about Brock Lesnar and the wyatts right? So the elimination and Brock not responding was just what...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yo @Legit BOSS , please tell me you lost your shit at Sasha taking her earrings off to show that srs bidness was gonna go down.
> 
> :chlol


*I was too busy marking out for the stripper boots and those leather pants :banderas.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Edge and Christian trytofindjobsafterHavenshow on the WWAE network!
:cole


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I think I'm in love with Sasha.
> 
> Talented, fine as hell...
> 
> Marry me.


I'm actually in love with her theme song, get rid of the cheesy 8-bit percussion track, and jazz it up a little, production issues aside, that song has everything you need, it just needs re-mixing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Foley talking about burning his ballsack during his iconic flaming table spot with Edge at 'Mania.

The Edge and Christian Show looks fun as hell.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Why the f am I even waiting for this Raw's main event?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Big Show vs Strowman is main eventing Raw on the go home show before a PPV?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Athletic as hell but some of the worst offense in wrestling. "she calls that the rearview" is all I gotta say.


Regins clothslines in the corner is a close second by the 4th one they look weak as hell


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I can't wait to see pics of Sasha from tonight.

:trips8


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Sasha's ass longs so good in those leggings ugh... Anyways it's official , did they forget about Brock Lesnar and the wyatts right? So the elimination and Brock not responding was just what...


*The Wyatts should attack him at Fast Lane to set up his Mania match. They have nothing else better to do.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So just got home, guessing no, but Raw worth going back and watching from the beginning? :reneelel


It's in reverse this week watch the 1st hour and 10 the rest is missable


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoever idea it was to have Stroman vs Big Show main-event Raw should be put in a rocket ship and launched into space so he can die in space and get hit by a comet.

(Doesn't matter if this match will barely be 5 mins)


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "Tamina from behind... with her foot-long cock that we all knew she had straight into Becky's butthole."


I lol'd


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Creator of Botchamania waited all night for this main event.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Strowman v Big Show:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

This still hasn't sunk in to me.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I remember once it was Kane and Show in a match on Raw in I think 06 and the two tried to shock the crowd by making several attempts at chain wrestling. Something tells me we are not going to see that here.


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

Surely brock is gonna come out? Otherwise I don't see why this is main eventing.

Could of easily had it earlier in the show and ended with reigns/ambrose etc.

Lesnar getting revenge tonight would set up wyatt attacking at fastlane


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Kind of great that Gerard Butler is there, since this is like the Gerard Butler movie of RAW main events.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So just got home, guessing no, but Raw worth going back and watching from the beginning? :reneelel


I guess as long as your finger doesn't cramp holding down the FF button.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Whoever idea it was to have Stroman vs Big Show main-event Raw should be put in a rocket ship and launched into space so he can die in space and get hit by a comet.
> 
> (Doesn't matter if this match will barely be 5 mins)


:lol


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe Big Show retires today?


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Big Show vs Strowman is main eventing Raw on the go home show before a PPV?


 Let's be fair, Vince probably wanted to have Reigns, Ambrose in a tirplethreat match tonight originally.

Give your matches away free multiple times before booking the exact same matches at PPV :vince2


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Sting needs to put over the Wyatts


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Is this really just going to end with the Wyatts standing tall over the Big Show?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow 12 years since Lesnar's been on SD. Time flies.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE on a roll! Two weeks in a row fans have cried during the main event.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SashaXFox said:


> Strowman v Big Show


Not enough :vince5 IMO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Super Friends vs the Dudleys was obviously too big for go-home Raw


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What with the 1980's graphics on the "Legacy of Excellence Award" promo...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think Smackdown might be better than RAW this week for the first time in years.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

FITZ said:


> Is this really just going to end with the Wyatts standing tall over the Big Show?


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd laugh if Vince awards that thing to himself :vince


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Does Braun have his own special theme


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

What the fuck was WWE thinking putting this match as the main-event?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

They have THREE HOURS and they still go overtime every single week.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait Stronan vs Big Shoe is the Raw ME?

Better than another useless 6 man tag :reneelel


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, so Big Show is doing the podcast right after getting his ass beat by the Wyatts?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Da Alliance said:


> Why the f am I even waiting for this Raw's main event?


Because it features Bray Wyatt, one of the most articulate mic-workers, one of the finest physcologists, and most brutal Brawlers we have ever seen.

:eyeroll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

finalnight said:


> What with the 1980's graphics on the "Legacy of Excellence Award" promo...


The award goes to a guy who is stuck in the 1980s
:Vince


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Wyatts vs LON at Wrestlemania!!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

HERE COMES THE UNDERTAKER!!! TO GET REVENGE ON THE WYATTS.

It's WM time - and the only reason Strowman/Big Show would be main event is for one reason.... Undertaker.


Calling it now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Captain Edd said:


> They have THREE HOURS and they still go overtime every single week.


You can't leave gold like Heath Slater vs Zack Ryder on the cutting room floor


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> That Edge and Christian show looks awful. But I'll do drugs and give it a go


POTN! 

Spit your drink out and snort worthy! :grin2:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This probably isn't even going to be a match, it'll just be the Wyatts beating Show down.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Do these guys know it's past 11pm and they are still supposed to have a match?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Good segment Steve, but tonight Kurrigan will be main eventing vs 1998 Big Bossman... oh wait


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Alot of us on here tonight have noticed a shit ton of wrestlers tonight have that look on their face tonight. Morale is low.


You think it's a combo of Bryan and Titus, along with just being overworked?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Captain Edd said:


> They have THREE HOURS and they still go overtime every single week.


Its not overtime until 10:05 or 10:15 (depending on the week). The Daniel Bryan segment was the first time in a long time they truly went into OT.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Amazing that Vince is pushing Stroman when the uber talented Harper is right there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's what Luke Harper sounds like? :HA


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

UNDERTAKER!

UNDERTAKER!

Looks like the WM/Undertaker feud is beginning to start.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Listening to these dumb fuck annoucers saying how dominating the Wyatts are. They never win their fucking fueds! As much as I like them, they're booked like piss. Thanks Vince.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh great another Wyatt promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Wait, so Big Show is doing the podcast right after getting his ass beat by the Wyatts?


Lmao never thought of that


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

What chants really are annoying as fuck.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The only way to save this now is have Austin come down and stun them all for delaying his podcast.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

It's 11:02pm and Bray is cracking a promo.

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE literally doesn't even try anymore. Not even on the Road to WM. Never thought I'd see the day, but here we are..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

spinningedge said:


> HERE COMES THE UNDERTAKER!!! TO GET REVENGE ON THE WYATTS.
> 
> It's WM time - and the only reason Strowman/Big Show would be main event is for one reason.... Undertaker.
> 
> ...


Revenge??? Didn't he and Kane win at Survivor Series???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really hate the "WHAT?" chant


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt - 'follomers' :HA


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear Luke Harper, Brawn Strongman, Bray Wyatt, and the other sheep guy.

The truth you speak has become an obsession of mine. You prove your truth every time you lose, and the "slave world" you speak of is one I wish to escape.

I accept your choice, and I choose your first option, I want to escape the matrix with you. Paradise sounds pretty good.

I bow to you Husky Harris. Now what?

Yours sincerely

Deamon Rising


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What is this? Did I miss something?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

What is Bray rambling about...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bow to me or bark to Vince


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Regins clothslines in the corner is a close second by the 4th one they look weak as hell


I think you're forgetting Charlotte's everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> You think it's a combo of Bryan and Titus, along with just being overworked?


Alittle bit of that but mostly that the Creative is at an all time low and probably don't like how they're being used..


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Listening to these dumb fuck annoucers saying how dominating the Wyatts are. They never win their fucking fueds! As much as I like them, they're booked like piss. Thanks Vince.


:titusDid you even watch these last few months?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

T0M said:


> The only way to save this now is have Austin come down and stun them all for delaying his podcast.


lmfao!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh these fucking Wyatt promos are getting so damn old.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

We all bow to Goddess Stephanie McMahon. Not to some Duck Dynasty wannabe.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Strowman get trapped in a rainstorm?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Great promo, Braun. Stunning.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

What the hell is this..

This can't be it for sure. Unless they are setting up Braun for something big or someone comes in and saves Big Show..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Austin is going to interview a semi-conscious Big Show right at the ring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No one needed to talk but Wyatt and Harper...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Big Show in a RAW ME in 2016 :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Listening to these dumb fuck annoucers saying how dominating the Wyatts are. They never win their fucking fueds! As much as I like them, they're booked like piss. Thanks Vince.


Wyatt only ever won one feud - Bryan
and without suffering any loss


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Tweener this man


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I was expecting him to say "wake up, it's feeding time!"


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bray...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Countdown till DQ match ending and mass brawl..

3..

2..


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE on a roll! Two weeks in a row fans have cried during the main event.


Next week on Raw main event... Big Show vs Kane!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Strowman does look pretty badass though.

Huge mofo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match starting at 11:05.. lmao. Yep, this ain't lasting long and I'm happy.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Ratings tanked so hard the 3rd hour loool


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hope Big Show gets taken out on a stretcher and they do the podcast in an ambulance.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

This match is happening which means that Vince has his pants around his ankles.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Inb4 match with zero moves.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4;

"He blocked the knockout punch! LOOK AT THE STRENGTH OF STROWMAN"

"He loosened Big Show's grip on the chokeslam! LOOK AT THE STRENGTH OF STROWMAN"


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Someone 100% is coming out in this match. This isn't a main event match - something is happening. Someone is coming up.

WhoItGonnaBe?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vince doesn't get Show vs. Strowman at 'Mania, but instead he gets it anyway right here right now as the main event. Stubborn old fuck. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Wyatt only ever won one feud - Bryan
> and without suffering any loss


Wyatt's won feuds against Kane, Kofi, Bryan, Jericho, Ambrose, and Ryback


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is teh main event boys and girls.

On the plus side, my kickstarter is still going. I could really use that gun right now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lets go big show chants, in 2016


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

My eyes are hurting


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This isn't something that I want to see but I do have to give Big Show some credit for selling for this guy so much.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Da Alliance said:


> Sting needs to put over the Wyatts


Pity that opportunity for what could have been some amazing promo duels was wasted.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So... was this really worth it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Inb4 match with zero moves.


Who needs moves when you have TWO HUGE MEN pummeling eachother with PUNCHES. They're so TOUGH and MANLY. WHAT A BRAWL.

:lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm telling you, Strowman should've had a Hodor thing going for his gimmick. "Strowman! Strowman!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is all Titus O'Neil fault.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

let's go Big Show chants.

Weren't they cheering 'please retire' a few weeks ago?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I would walked out if i was in crowd lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Did I really hear "Let's go Big Show" :tysonlol :ha


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Incoming ring collapse.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Was the crowd really chanting lets go Big Show?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Austin gonna come out and stunner everyone and then go in the back and interview himself :austin


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

"Let's go big show" chant. Is this real life?:bearer


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

HERE COMES SOMEONE!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL WHAT A MAIN EVENT


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:lmao

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, The Wyatts speakin' dem truths right now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This main event was totally worth it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> Next week on Raw main event... Big Show vs Kane!


... in 2016.Though to be fair, Kane is still in pretty good shape. And it's hard for someone like Big Show to get at it when he's so large, especially as he gets older.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Wyatt's won feuds against Kane, Kofi, Bryan, Jericho, Ambrose, and Ryback


All forgettable


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

WTF was that Ryback/Harper :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"LET'S GO BIG SHOW!" chants?!?

Thank You Based Cali. roud


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

LETS GO BIG SHOW

This kid has a future


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Who the fuck does a sunset flip outside the ring?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a great botch counter Harper really is sweet as fuck


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

How could it get any worse? Ryback...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Next up is the Big Red Monster Retard Devil's Favorite Demon Corporate Kane


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did Harper do a sunset flip on Ryback outside the ring :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

This company is a mess.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Ryback just almost killed Harper when he dropped him outside the ring.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

careless sunuvabitch nearly fucking killed Harper ......... sigh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG STING!!!!!!


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

This is the first match I'm actually watching in hours. Say what you will smarks, but I appreciate a nice old school giant monster chopfest from time to time. These guys are impressive. Oh wait it's over


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't believe I stayed up for this


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL 

NICE SAVE THERE RYBACK!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Ryback music hits and the crowd goes wild. .


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

spinningedge said:


> HERE COMES SOMEONE!


... Ryback? 

SOMEONE ELSE IS COMING!!! WHOITGONNABE?!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Where is Duane Gill when you need him


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If a red house is built with red bricks and a blue house is built with blue bricks... what is a green house built with?

Braun motherfuckin' Strowman.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What in the holy hell is this travesty? I'd demand a goddamn refund if I was suffering in attendance.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Match could've used a few extra minutes, not a fan of this ending


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Why is Goldberg helping Big Show?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

This is absurd


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Who couldn't see that coming


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryback :WTF

Now "Demon" Kane


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Bahahaha.

What in the actual fuck.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

What a joke. The Wyatts. Show. Kane. All fucking terrible.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

whats the point of this


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Demon through hell fire and brimstone!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh now I get it. Kane had to destroy the ring, so this obviously could only be the final segment.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TNA TNA TNA


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like Strowman pissed his pants


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

wtf is happening lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe people actually go to these shows. Although to be fair, they haven't sold out a Raw yet for this year.

:mj4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I still love from under the Ring Kane. Though I imagine that has to be the worst 4 hours ever


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

MRW seeing this main event..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, basically, the 3 underlings of the Wyatt family versus Kane/Ryback/Big Show. Joy...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

why just why?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Undertaker is still under the ring but he's not needed because Kane helped clean house


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So once again, The Wyatts get there asses kicked and the faces stand tall. 

Basically this is the same build up for Survivor Series, but without Undertaker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Go home show to the ppv before Mania......
Ends with Show, Ryback and Kane.


:vince

......

:lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What an ending


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> Next week on Raw main event... Big Show vs Kane!


Self quote: I spoke too fuckin' soon!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryback part of the old guard?
How the hell is that a go home segment for Fastlane?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

:ha .... i'm fucking dying rn lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane/Show ending Raw :ugh2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit that was terrible.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698955842779910144


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The old guard? Since when is the Big Guy old guard?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THAT'S the ending to RAW? HORRIBLE


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

I remember Batista destroying Big Show and Kane in 2005...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Definitely the most pointless main event I've ever watched.

Good night everyone.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] just go join Bryan for some "broke back reach around and frottage!"


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Such a jobber finish....terrible.

Hope they get slaughtered for this.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Im surprised Vince hast fired everyone under 300 pounds yet.Lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

All this tells me, The WWE has given up on hour 3


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe people actually go to these shows. Although to be fair, they haven't sold out a Raw yet for this year.
> 
> :mj4


I really don't get it. Why the fuck would you put yourself through three hours of this trash and pay ridiculous amounts for it?

Who the fuck goes to a Smackdown taping?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe people actually go to these shows. Although to be fair, they haven't sold out a Raw yet for this year.
> 
> :mj4


Yeah, first I was upset they cancelled the February Smackdown taping here, but now I think its a blessing in disguise.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Titans." 

:HA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Go home show to the ppv before Mania......
Ends with Show, Ryback and Kane.


:vince

......

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So I took a nap so I can go to work. And I see Big Show, Kane and Ryback. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

That was the go home show for a PPV.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck kind of ending was that?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That was amazing.

:ha

My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I was too busy marking out for the stripper boots and those leather pants :banderas.*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe with the growing risk of Cena getting worn down Vince is looking at Ryback for #2 face agin...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

I say this in all honesty and without any hyperbole; that was the biggest train wreck dumpster fire Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Kane & Big Show closing out a RAW in 2016

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST :floyd1


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I still love from under the Ring Kane. Though I imagine that has to be the worst 4 hours ever


He probably able to sneak in during the Wyatt's entrance.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

WHEN YOU'RE HOPING FOR UNDERTAKER.... and get Ryback instead.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

They don't care anymore, that much is obvious. Fucking hell that ending was the stuff of fucking nightmares. Absolutely garbage.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

those holy shit chants in the arena were deafening at the end of that raw!! WHAT A MOMENT!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Kane, Big Show and Ryback just closed a go-home Raw in 2016. There are no words.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*The Best Parts*
Goddess Stephanie McMahon looking mouthwatering
Lillian Garcia looking mouthwatering
Sasha Banks looking mouthwatering

*The Worst Parts*
Everything else


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck yea. Glad to see my man Ryback end the show.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Man, WWE must have lost all faith in Reigns, he barely spoke two words the entire three hours. That main event was a mess. Creative really has no idea what they're doing right now and it's obvious.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Best part of the show was Sasha's ass in those beautiful leggings. It made it all worth it.

Besides that, it was probably one of the worst RAWs my eyes have ever seen. Legendary stuff right there.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Vince is just purposely trying to piss off shareholders at this point.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't get it, man. How anyone could like that shit main event over legitimate athleticism and talent is baffling. I say that because tomorrow, the Show/Strowman clip on YouTube will have like a billion views.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The only question I have to ask right now, what exactly did that main event have to do with the PPV?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure what's more shocking. Big Show, Kane and Ryback standing tall to close out Raw or that the ending actually got a decent reaction from the crowd.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> The only question I have to ask right now.. is what exactly did that main event have to do with the PPV?


Maybe they're setting up a tagteam match or adding a 4th to the faces for a 4v4 at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I remember not that long ago being royally pissed off when RAW was preempted by the dog show on USA. Tonight I watched the fucking dog show. And I enjoyed it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Worst Raw of 2016 so far. The Semen Stain and Pig Slow in 2016 shouldn't be something I have to see when I tune into Monday Night Raw.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> The only question I have to ask right now, what exactly did that main event have to do with the PPV?


This is more for Wrestlemania could be Undertaker, Kane, Ryback , Big Show vs all 4 members of the Wyatt Family


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

T0M said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe people actually go to these shows. Although to be fair, they haven't sold out a Raw yet for this year.
> ...


I went to the last SD taping in my area, but I got the tickets for $5 :ha


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

dclikewah said:


> Vince is just purposely trying to piss off shareholders at this point.


No, just the fans.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't hate it, but it was such a workhorse episode. This should have been last week or the week before and this week should be putting the icing on all the cake.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kane/Show stood tall on Raw tonight? :jaydamn :mj4


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe people actually go to these shows. Although to be fair, they haven't sold out a Raw yet for this year.
> 
> :mj4


Cole announced tonights as sold out @ 14,975.

Interested to see the real figures when they come out, WWE always add 10% on for good measure, but I imagine tonight they inflated things a lot further.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Terrible show, clearly WWE is running out of ideas.. 3 diva segments was absolutely ridiculous, none of them were good. I guess we can expect more of that crap if the entire roster keeps getting hurt.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Kane/Show stood tall on Raw tonight? :jaydamn :mj4


Yes, with Ryberg


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Off to go watch an episode of Lucha Underground.

Quite possibly the worst RAW episode to date.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking 2016 and we get Kane and Big Show standing tall to close Raw.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Yes, with Ryberg


:ugh2

Would've been at least somewhat salvageable with Taker, but I guess he can't be bothered to show up on Raw.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Think i need an episode of Lucha to wash the stench of this Raw away. Kane and Big Show.....Kane.......and Big Show.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:lol kane and big show end raw 
:lol reigns with his stupid facials







and thanking/shaking hands with heyman


the only good parts were

the dudleys attacking reigns :banderas

sasha in those pants :zayn3

aj vs the miz


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Wrestlemania is gonna be greeeeat. 

As an aside I'm still trying to figure out why you would have the dudleys attack Reigns out of nowhere, only to get run off...If you are going to do something random like that, at least let them win the fucking segment!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

dclikewah said:


> Vince is just purposely trying to piss off shareholders at this point.


I think it's pretty safe to say at this point that the shareholders know nothing about product they own shares in, can't be bothered to learn anything about wrestling, and care absolutely nothing about the shows the WWE produces. I'm starting to wonder if they are all even real people and not just dummy bank accounts..


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

To be fair I really enjoyed the Goldust - R-Truth segment and legit lol'd when he popped the cork all over the woman.

Although when I almost fell into a coma in the third hour I couldn't help but think Goldust and Fandango would be good together. Both a bit mental and both playing effeminate characters; it could work, I think.

Or maybe I'm just brain dead after that show, I don't know anymore.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

muttgeiger said:


> Wrestlemania is gonna be greeeeat.
> 
> As an aside I'm still trying to figure out why you would have the dudleys attack Reigns out of nowhere, only to get run off...If you are going to do something random like that, at least let them win the fucking segment!


Two theories:

1) Their connection to Heyman with ECW and he asked them to help.
2) They're jumping the Usos cousin.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Scary part of all this, they probably think theyre booking good stuff


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Da Alliance said:


> What do you mean by that


Batista >>>>>>Reigns


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Charlotte was the best part of Raw. She destroyed Brie on the mic. I was so into this segment. I also enjoyed Owens winning the IC title, Dudleys attacking Reigns, and the tease between Ambrose/Reigns. Big Show on Austin podcast was pretty good too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> I say this in all honesty and without any hyperbole; that was the biggest train wreck dumpster fire Raw I've ever seen.


The main event was shit, but the rest of the show was surprisingly decent in my book due to the following:

- Owens is a champion again

- The crowd loved Styles from bell to bell and he beat Miz yet again

- Summer wrestled for the first time in what feels like forever and actually won against Paige of all people

- A wild Zack Ryder appeared!

- The Social Outcasts continued to bring worthwhile yuks and Heathy Baby scored a win to show that their shenanigans still do pay off

- Truthdust did the same as the SOs, with Goldust in particular shining brightly due to what he did during tonight's skit


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Worst Raw of all time, minus Owens winning the Intercontinental Championship.

Never have I ever felt the need to turn off Raw half way through the show, and I'm surprised that I didn't..

Ryback, Big Show and Kane standing tall to end a Raw in 2016? Holy fucking shit.


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

Besides the ending tonight was good

EPIC opening match

Belt change

KO strapped

Good Brie and Charlotte promo

Dudleys attacking Roman

Good Golden truth promo


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Raw was like... SOME of it was good! Styles vs Miz, All of Ambrose and Kevin Owens, Jericho on commentary (that hogwarts line by JBL tho lmfao) loool.

Kane returning is like ALWAYS gets me choked up, he was legit my favorite as a kid and fuck man, I hate that his career is ending, despite that though the ending was weird, they could have done the Fatal Five Way for the main event or something, no idea why Braun and Big Show were the main event... lol.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Have watched the first hour of Raw and it was booked pretty darn well, in before the undoubtable fuckery to throw it off course.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

T0M said:


> To be fair I really enjoyed the Goldust - R-Truth segment and legit lol'd when he popped the cork all over the woman.
> 
> Although when I almost fell into a coma in the third hour I couldn't help but think Goldust and Fandango would be good together. Both a bit mental and both playing effeminate characters; it could work, I think.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just brain dead after that show, I don't know anymore.


No that would work for sure, because Fandango used to do the hand-thing that was similar to Goldust mannerisms.

Would only work post Golden Truth, and after Fandango has gone through loads of female dance partners before finally settling on Goldust, because "he doesn't complain and he likes doing the female parts of the dance". Would love to see those two waltz to the ring together.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Reigns gotta turn heel after this. It's gonna be some hara kiri shit if that doesn't happen. Dean all teases doing DD on RR, Bray comes out with his almost profound, almost cryptical, "You will have to engulf the heart of a good man."

All the gods and titans, let Roman encourage Dean against Brock at Fastlane, wait for the Wyatts to take out Brock and then pin Dean. Then he can fistbump Bray on his way out of the ring. Dean yells. Bray orders Braun to go and shut him up.

At this point I might die of chagrin if Roman doesn't turn.


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


Seems a bit sexist, right? Also, notice that she instantly covers her face, ha.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

This guy legit said that beanstalks aren't real.

Where does he think beans come from?


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Breeze will be the new IC champ tonight... according to multiple sources (Chris Broussard).


:rockwut


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Owens wins the title and AJ goes over. I'm straight. Fuck the rest.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Everything was great but The Miz losing.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Miz has no business having this much of a back and forth match with AJ.:francis


"Miz is an A-List Hollywood star! And in the ring he can beat ANYBODY on any given night."
- Jericho

:Jordan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> :ugh2
> 
> Would've been at least somewhat salvageable with Taker, but I guess he can't be bothered to show up on Raw.


But early for him to make his return though IMO, after Fastlane yeah.

Besides, keep him away from this Big Show/Kane/Ryberg fucking bullshit. Let them face the Wyatt's at WM or something.

Cannot believe Big Show and Kane ended Raw. :xzibit


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> They have Heyman cut the same promo on Reigns every. single. time.


I love the guy but every week it's the same shit. I mean it's not his fault, he works with whatever "creative" tells him to do, but it's stale as shit at this point. Give the man some new material, it's really a waste of time/talent.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SlowmanBrains said:


> I love the guy but every week it's the same shit. I mean it's not his fault, he works with whatever "creative" tells him to do, but it's stale as shit at this point. Give the man some new material, it's really a waste of time/talent.


I'm pretty sure Heyman writes his own material, but when it comes to Reigns, maybe he gets vetoed or something and has to change or recount his lines.

Or he's getting lazy.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Stinger Fan said:


> Reigns really should stop with the whole smiling thing, it doesn't suit the guy


But it's so cool!










:xzibit


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

I absolutely hate Naomi's awful speedball kicks that have less power behind them than a pillow fight. 

The rest of RAW was alright though. wens2


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Pretty nice show. Only real problem was Steph being a bit strange again and the terrible Dudley promo. "Hey, we are Heels, so no tables" Don't tell us, that you won't use tables in the future (or less tables) just do it and tease it every match. I had the feeling, that this was a promo done by an NXT Rookie with no prior experience and not two veterans.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

T0M said:


> Those kicks :fpalm
> 
> Fuck me.


Her kicks are actually worse than Brie's and I never thought this was possible. Fucking terrible, you can basically hear her go: I hope this doesn't hurt you hun! :'(



ShowStopper said:


> WWE literally doesn't even try anymore. Not even on the Road to WM. Never thought I'd see the day, but here we are..


#RoadToFastlane


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SlowmanBrains said:


> I love the guy but every week it's the same shit. I mean it's not his fault, he works with whatever "creative" tells him to do, but it's stale as shit at this point. Give the man some new material, it's really a waste of time/talent.


Nah this falls totally on Heyman.

These drizzlin shits everyone be feeling for Heyman is actually nothing new for people who have been paying attention to his work.

He's been on Arrive, Heyman, Leave, Repeat mode for 18 months now. He has delivered some of the most god awful promo's in the history of the business but he gets away with it because of a 12 month period before this, where he was not over-exposed, didnt turn up all the time, and when he did, he delivered absolute fucking gold. 

You can't take that good work away from him but at the same time, these neckbeards been masturbating over his dire material for far too long now when his material has been down the toilet for a long long while.

The flack falls entirely on him because he does his own stuff.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

Brie Bella: ''Charlotte, you're LITERALLY throwing Daniel Bryan and Nikki in my face''.

I lel'd.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week was actually booked well. Dean's opening promo got the point across, then his Fatal Fiveway match was pretty good. I knew none of those guys were winning except either Owens or Ziggler. Glad Owens won the strap again as Dean looks to be above the Title now. Charlotte/Brie's promo was not bad either. I was actually getting bored by it until Charlotte brought up the "goatface babies" line. Awesome. This heel turn of hers has been random but at least I'm reacting to it now. All the Divas on this show got decent time to have a storyline too with Paige losing to Summer Rae and the feud between Banks and Lynch vs Naomi and Tamina. I'm liking the booking of this Jericho/AJ Styles/Miz feud too with Styles getting the win over Miz. 

The New Day needs to do something new now. It's getting stale for them. Mark Henry looked hurt to not be able to take Big E's finisher. Paul Heyman delivers the same promos and this one felt the same to Roman. Reigns mic work here was not as good and aggressive compared to Ambrose. Dudleyz attacking him was random but oh well. Don't mind the Social Outcast and at least we got a Zack Ryder sighting. Don't care for the main event as it had Vince McMahon booking written all over it.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

RAW was okay but the third hour of the show sucked. I have nothing against the main event because it's very rare these days to see two super heavyweights to have a match but before that there was a Zack Ryder match, some Divas match and something else that wasn't very important. 

I wasn't a very big fan of last night's Heyman - Reigns promo. Roman's gimmick seems to be a father. In almost every Roman's promo someone mentions his daughter or his family.

Ambrose has been great during the whole 2016 and he cuts good promo's like the opening promo last night. It wasn't anything special but it was good. Steph came to interrupt and her work hasn't been very good this year imo. They don't need Steph in every RAW opening segment.

I liked the Dudley's promo. It was one of the best part's of the show. I especially liked D-Von's delivery.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Thought the first few segments were enjoyable (Owens, New Day, AJ/Miz) and then I found myself skipping through the rest. Becky winning is always nice too.

Probably give it a 7/10 just because of how bad Raw usually is in comparison to this particular episode.


----------



## JONGREY (Feb 16, 2016)

Loved how they started out....but that ending so cringe. I don't hate the bigshow,respect him a lot,just don't think he should be in a raw main event,same with kane and ryback. The summer rea match was actually great,loved her improved skills. Kalisto being held back by sin cara and holding the US title doesn't make sense to me though,seems like he'll lose this sunday.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> But early for him to make his return though IMO, after Fastlane yeah.
> 
> Besides, keep him away from this Big Show/Kane/Ryberg fucking bullshit. Let them face the Wyatt's at WM or something.
> 
> Cannot believe Big Show and Kane ended Raw. :xzibit


What year is it? Triple H as Champion. And Big Show/Kane ending RAW.

I'm glad Dean lost the IC belt, imo now the Fastlane is bit less predictable. Dean's gonna headline wrasslemania!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Banez said:


> What year is it? Triple H as Champion. And Big Show/Kane ending RAW.
> 
> I'm glad Dean lost the IC belt, imo now the Fastlane is bit less predictable. Dean's gonna headline wrasslemania!


It's 1999 according to Vince, or earlier. All those roids and shit I guess.

Is this all just to setup Reigns getting the 'unpredictable' win......even though every one and their nan knows he's winning? I hope they do have something good for Ambrose, but it wouldn't surprise me if he's back in the IC picture after FL, tbh.

Fuck this is shit. Shit, shit, fucking shit.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> It's 1999 according to Vince, or earlier. All those roids and shit I guess.
> 
> Is this all just to setup Reigns getting the 'unpredictable' win......even though every one and their nan knows he's winning? I hope they do have something good for Ambrose, but it wouldn't surprise me if he's back in the IC picture after FL, tbh.
> 
> Fuck this is shit. Shit, shit, fucking shit.


I like having hope that Dean would win instead. We had Reigns in main event last year and crowd shat on it. HHH vs. Brock is just a repeat from their previous feud, no one wants to see that. Only logical choice would be to do something no one hasn't seen before. Thats Dean vs. HHH.

I honestly wouldn't mind a tag-team between Show/Kane again for tag-title scene. They can be easily utilized there.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Banez said:


> I like having hope that Dean would win instead. We had Reigns in main event last year and crowd shat on it. HHH vs. Brock is just a repeat from their previous feud, no one wants to see that. Only logical choice would be to do something no one hasn't seen before. Thats Dean vs. HHH.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't mind a tag-team between Show/Kane again for tag-title scene. They can be easily utilized there.


Yeah, I just can't see them putting Ambrose in the WM32 main event over Reigns though tbh. I still think it'll be Reigns/HHH and Brock/Wyatt.

As for Ambrose? Fuck knows tbh. Surely they have to have something good for him and not just throw him back into the IC picture.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> Yeah, I just can't see them putting Ambrose in the WM32 main event over Reigns though tbh. I still think it'll be Reigns/HHH and Brock/Wyatt.
> 
> As for Ambrose? Fuck knows tbh. Surely they have to have something good for him and not just throw him back into the IC picture.


Well they can go number of directions. If they want something thats not done before: HHH vs. Ambrose is the way to go.

If they really want to put Reigns over as the big dog that gets booed out in 85% of arenas. Then they can have Dean vs. Brock feud at mania.

Or the least popular option, Dean to fall back into IC title picture. But all the work they've done with Dean last few weeks, do you really see them drop him down to IC titlepicture? Coz i dont.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Banez said:


> Well they can go number of directions. If they want something thats not done before: HHH vs. Ambrose is the way to go.
> 
> If they really want to put Reigns over as the big dog that gets booed out in 85% of arenas. Then they can have Dean vs. Brock feud at mania.
> 
> Or the least popular option, Dean to fall back into IC title picture. But all the work they've done with Dean last few weeks, do you really see them drop him down to IC titlepicture? Coz i dont.


They are stubbon as fuck sometimes and may just put up with Reigns getting all the shit at WM in the hope it'll turn around. Unless they make it Ambrose/Reigns/HHH.

They've put some good work in with Ambrose these last few weeks, I do hope it's not all for nothing and he just gets dumped after FL. They have to have a plan for him, surely to fuck.

But this is WWE so nothing would surprise me tbh.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> They are stubbon as fuck sometimes and may just put up with Reigns getting all the shit at WM in the hope it'll turn around. Unless they make it Ambrose/Reigns/HHH.
> 
> They've put some good work in with Ambrose these last few weeks, I do hope it's not all for nothing and he just gets dumped after FL. They have to have a plan for him, surely to fuck.
> 
> But this is WWE so nothing would surprise me tbh.


True, but nothing is final until the bell rings and 3-count is made. everything else up to that point can be speculation... albeit sometimes very accurate speculation.

Speaking of speculation, it didn't take even a minute in chatbox for ppl to plan wrestlemania feud between AJ & Owens based on the fact that Owens eliminated AJ from the Rumble.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well Bryan was built up until Fast Lane as well and then ended up in a weird multi-man match at WM last year. His Rumble showing was of course not as relevant as Ambrose's though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

You do have to stop and think for a second and say 'Hang on, that was the go home show for the PPV, right?'.

Let's hope they have something good for Lesnar to do on SD, eh.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> kane and big show end raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reigns facial is the best thing ever


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, after this week's Raw, I say Dean goes over at Fastlane, faces HHH at Mania, wins, and then Roman turns heel. 

It gives us the new star we want and saves Roman too as he won't get shoehorned into the Cena role that he is clearly not meant for.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

SlowmanBrains said:


> #RoadToFastlane


Nah, that actually looks fun.


Leon Knuckles said:


>


Did Vince write this segment in as more punishment towards blacks for the Titus O Neil incident? I had to wonder.

Plus it's Black History Month! :lmao
Vince...:no:


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

TripleG said:


> Honestly, after this week's Raw, I say Dean goes over at Fastlane, faces HHH at Mania, wins, and then Roman turns heel.
> 
> It gives us the new star we want and saves Roman too as he won't get shoehorned into the Cena role that he is clearly not meant for.


I am with you. I see this happening.. Reigns clearly works better as heel, his face run is cringe worthy to be honest. Badass, no talking on the mic Reigns is best for business..







^This guy is the best Reigns


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello. I missed Raw did anything cool happen? -__-


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Nah this falls totally on Heyman.
> 
> These drizzlin shits everyone be feeling for Heyman is actually nothing new for people who have been paying attention to his work.
> 
> ...


Could be. I don't know the ins and outs obviously. But Heyman has been around for so long, he's so good on the mic, he's smart, I just find it hard to believe he couldn't come up with something new. I think creative tells him roughly what to say and Heyman does the rest. Either way they have to fix this shit, it's really repetitive and just flat out boring. Every week it's the same crap.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Abisial said:


> THAT'S the ending to RAW? HORRIBLE


All I need to hear at this point



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What the fuck kind of ending was that?


Oh I see haha



SashaXFox said:


> Why is everyone still here? The main EVENT is Strowman v Big Show lol.Leave while you can.


Hehe would be running to the exit. Thank god tickets to Raw Chicago in March was only 40 bucks


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

RAW started off fast out of the gate, but then started to slow down until it petered out at the end. Overall I thought it was a fun show which incorporated many teases.





1) No line really stood out to me as being overly funny. So, I'm not going to award a line of the night.




2) Opening with an Ambrose promo was a good idea. Dean appears very comfortable with the mic in that position. He's able to keep the crowd focused on him and interested. I can only recall one time, during his soliloquy, where the fans in attendance gave a lukewarm reaction to something he said. The Stephanie F5 (fatal five-way) was a nice twist. I definitely wasn't expecting that match to be on offer (it got my attention real quick), and the stipulation was fitting. Deano is being led to believe that his association with Roman Reigns is the cause of his misfortune and that he also needs to guard his back carefully. It was the perfect lead-in to DA coming to the aid of RR(another nice flip), later on, which teased an Ambrose heel-turn. The crowd is primed for a heel-turn, and leaving one dangling keeps options open. I was hoping to see KO in the F5, and he walked out first :mark:. Five guys in the ring, and on camera, can become a bit muddled. Not to mention the commercial breaks altering the flow for the audience at home. I have no real complaints about this match. Tyler Breeze preventing the devastation of a quad-cannonball with a superkick was great. That and ruining Dolph's chances - by tossing DZ out of the ring after his amazing double ZigZag - before turning unexpectedly into a pop-up powerbomb, soothes the pain of TB eating the pin. Everyone involved in the fatal five-way had an opportunity to look good, and although KO walks away with the gold, the four participants who failed to win were protected. You've got to love KO's arrogant gloating. wens2 Renee is just not that into KO. :renee2 Her refusing to tell KO he was right, before DZ shows up to interrupt the impromptu interview, was a good call.




3) New Day with a shout out to the AE in their promo. It's not my type of humour, but whatever floats your boat I suppose. Mark Henry's subtle in-ring tribute to JYD is more my style. (Y)




4) Charlotte looks to be hitting her stride with a nice display of confidence during her promo with Brie. The Champ was trying to intimidate the Challenger and, although I feel the goat-faced babies taunt is stale, the line was delivered with conviction which made the disdain look real. (Y) Brie, being no slouch herself, didn't back down as she was prepared for the verbal abuse and psychological warfare. Two attractive, confidence filled ladies, displaying their prowess during a verbal sparring match...:damn 




5) The AJ, Y2J and the Miz entanglement is the reason I tuned in tonight, and I wasn't disappointed. The punches, kicks and forearms thrown by AJ and Miz looked stiff. (Y) Miz had the pain and disappointment written all over his face (What is this guy, an actor or something? :grin2. Y2J leaving us all hanging until Thursday was a nice touch. Jericho, your such a tease. :jericho3




6) I think Summer Rae is underrated in the ring, so it was nice to see her climb in to perform, on television, after a long hiatus. I really liked SR's high-tempo attempt to catch Paige off guard. Paige with a wonderfully executed trip just after SR bounces of the ropes from an Irish Whip. Paige's stationary standing kicks and the running knee were exceptional. Even though I don't like to see Paige lose, I'm fine with SR stealing the win.




7) The # Social Outcasts made an appearance. Adam Rose's failure to stay in step with the rest of his stablemates is gold (I'm like Robert Shapiro :grin2. Lulz. Ryder v Slater on last week's Main Event was a superior performance, imho, but I understand the time constraints on RAW. 




8) The Golddust and R-Truth segment was another throwback to the AE. To each his own




9) Sheamus finally got rid of the beard braids and nose ring. (Y)




10) Maybe it's just because I'm seeing it for a second time, but it appeared to me that Noami was kicking her Cavalcade of Kicks up a notch (pun intended :grin2. It was the best part of a pedestrian match, but RAW was threatening to run long by then. Creative is also at the point where they should be dialing things back to focus more on promotion so FL can look better in comparison to a regular RAW or SD.




11) It's a good thing the show closed with the Wyatts because my attention was fading at this point. To me, Bray Wyatt feels like he's on a seesaw right now. Those in attendance aren't feeding off what he's saying and I'm now starting to cue on those vibes. I understand the predictability of Big Show getting worn down and then dominated (especially after a quick dispatch of Ryback the previous week), so the interruption by Kaine and Ryback was warranted. The Wyatts now seem likely to toss aside former stepping stones all at once before turning their attention to Brock Lesnar. However, the sum of all the titans is != The Beast. :brock4 Fade to Thursday...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SlowmanBrains said:


> "Miz is an A-List Hollywood star! And in the ring he can beat ANYBODY on any given night."
> - Jericho
> 
> :Jordan


He did beat Cena!


----------



## CM Pug (Sep 11, 2015)

With as many people injured, WWE should give the fans what they want. Ambrose shouldn't turn as he is a fan favourite. Reigns needs it. He isn't getting nearly as big a reaction as Ambrose and he should do a 'Rocky Maiva'. It would be a nice change of face. Make Ambrose the next Stone Cold and make Roman the next Rock.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

What an ending!!! I'm so pumped for fastlane now. And how good did the wwe champion look tonight?!?

Oh sorry, I'm living in opposite world. They have so much talent, so much potential, and yet they somehow manage to produce tripe.

I mean, why aren't the Dudley's wearing different atire if they don't want to be the nostalgic act?? And the T-shirt dvon had on even said whasssup. Unless they change at smackdown or even fastlane, they need to! Madness.

Also, I now think Brock is gonna win leading to Dudley's vs Shield brothers at wrestlemania. Why else attack Roman? 

That ending though..who's gonna be the fourth member of team titans? Jericho is actually busy doing something else for a change..so maybe, hacksaw Jim duggan?

Ziggler Owens again? Ugh. At least give it a stipulation.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RAW as usual was a bore and FL looks to suck. Hopefully things start to pick up and get better real soon.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I give up. Now, I just watch RAW knowing to be bored and let down.

I watched the Grammy's but changed the channel during the stuff that didn't interest me and RAW just made me shake my head. And Big Show closing out the go home show to FastLane? He's not even in the main event! 

This is going to be such a horrible WM 32. I know the talents will do the best they can but this year's RTW seems even more bungled than last year. 

But I didn't watch all of RAW, just bits and pieces. So, maybe I missed a great show. I doubt it from some of the responses.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There were some good parts to Raw.

Ambrose killed it I thought, solid opening promo and :lmao at his reaction when Stephanie came out. 

Thought it was a good idea to have him lose the IC title to be honest, it might have been better if The Authority tried to punish him by giving him double duty at Fast Lane and having him face those men at Fast Lane before his main event which then Owens. I have no problems with it though, Ambrose done well with the belt and gave us a great match with Owens at the Rumble but I think the past few weeks he has shown he is ready to make the step up, the crowd are absolutely hot for him. Owens is the right man to carry that belt and dominate through mid card until perhaps Sami Zayn is the one to take it off him, whenever that will be.

From there, it was all down hill other then when Ambrose was next on screen. I thought the tease with the Dirty Deeds was great. The crowd WANTED it so bad, I don't think it was a tease at a heel turn but this is the sort of story I wanted between the two, hopefully we see something like Reigns spearing Ambrose on Smackdown after attempting to spear Lesnar who moves out the way.


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

I am disappointed that since the Royal Rumble nothing has really been built between the Wyatt Family and Lesnar. Initially I thought taking them down an angle with Kane/Big Show/Ryback was nothing more than WWE going off on another of their random tangent and that they had lost faith in a Lesnar/Wyatt angle, however providing nothing mad happens and The Wyatt Family win at Fastlane they will have come out on top of their last 2 feuds. That makes them look strong and hopefully they will go on to interfere in the main event and start to set up the WM angle as Lesnar being the last 'titan' left. 

Keep going Dudley Boyz! Their heel turn has revitalized their tag team and now is a great time to give them a push. My concern is that I just don't see where they go from here. Interesting that they attacked Reigns. It was certainly a good move but I hope it was them just making a statement as heels and that there is no partnership with Heyman on the horizon. 

I hope that so close to the end of his career Mark Henry hasn't done anything too serious. It was a shame the match had to end like that.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Dean Ambrose's reaction when Stephanie's music hit was pretty much the same for 99% of the audience as well.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose was the star of the fucking show yet again. He's promo after the fatal five way was absolutely beautiful imo. As was Owens winning back his Title, incredible match, that was. 

Now it would make for beyond perfect booking if Ambrose is winning on Sunday, which is why I still have my doubts that he has any chance of doing so.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Bah, I skipped through Raw for the first time since I restarted watching wrestling in November 2014, I'm legit worried about this Wrestlemania, it could be VERY ugly.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Last nights RAW, live notes.*

So my bro surprised me and some other family members with RAW tickets last night and here are my live notes.

-Swagger was over in Main Event match.

-Ambrose and KO were over as fuck. Ziggler was too, unless he had interaction with Ambrose or KO.

-Crowd was into mocking Cody. Like all match long.

-New Day was pretty fucking funny. They were over. 50/50 on New Day Sucks/Rocks.

-Wtf happened to Henry? Haven't watched it on TV yet. Originally thought it was a leg thing, but he was grabbing his body. Walked off with a doctor.

-Took a beer break for the Brie Bella segment :draper2

-Got back during the AJ vs Miz. AJ was over, then he got "WHAT!?" chants. :shrug

-Dudleys got heat.

-Piss break when Summer's music hit. Missed Paige 

-Reigns got about 70/30, negative dominant. Loudest "WHAT!?" chants of the night. Literally, it was mostly females who cheered him, including my sister fpalm.

-Ryder got little to no reaction.

-Social Outcasts running around the ring :ti Was disappointed they didn't cut a promo.

-GoldTruth segment was funny. In your house reference :heston

-ADR was over...as were the Lucha Dragons. SoCal will SoCal.

-Crowd was into the Naomi/Tamina vs Becky/Sasha segment.

-Wyatt Family was over. Got "WHAT!?" chants fpalm A lot of people were trying to kill the chant this time though. Wyatt got lots of heat when he said "BOW TO ME!" and by the end of the promo he was heeling it up. Great promo.

-People were surprisingly excited for the short match of Strowman vs Big Show. Lets go Big Show/Big Show sucks chants. Strowman chants.

-Ryback and Kane got big pops :confused

-The faces were cheered to end the show... Crowd loved it, I didnt (obviously).

-Dark segment was Reigns and friends (Ambrose and Usos) fighting New Day and Dudleys. Ambrose was the most over here. Faces fight em off to send the crowd home.

An interesting note. My cousin and sister both participated in "WHAT!?" chants. They are both casual, if that, and they went along with them because they thought they were meant to hype up the segment. So Its safe to assume many don't even realize what the "WHAT!?" chant really is.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

It started off so well, with Owens winning the IC title but it ended with a whimper. smackdown needs to be good to make fastlane even seem like a PPV in my opinion, the build up has been horrible thus far.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The end of the show could have been better.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

fpalmfpalm at the people who don't know what the What chant represents

and I have to admit I actually enjoyed RAW this week. Not as good as last week but I'm enjoying having Ambrose opening the show and being in a lot of segments (he has really grown on me of late)

and as much as Heyman is doing what he did last year and giving Reigns verbal blowjobs it is back to car crash funny watching Reign's awkward promos and seeing his face tighten as he gets booed by the crowd (you can tell he REALLY hates it) 

enjoyed the Styles bit as well so there was enough to keep me happy

rest was all filler like always and the show should have ended after the two hour mark with Ambrose and Reigns in the ring - would have made for a much tighter show


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Horrible crowd, by the way. I forgot to mention how the destroyed the segments that weren't absolute TRASH.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

It was okay in imagination but I YouTubed the ending because I went on their website to see any excitement and some change and it was just okay until the interference. And at this point I'm bored of hearing promotions of Bray though.


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

the Divas title is all I care about.


----------



## LILIB (Feb 18, 2016)

RAW was just awful.


----------



## chiefcheeba (Feb 18, 2016)

I didn't think this Raw was too bad just hoping for an Ambrose heel turn at Fastlane.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well at least the first two hours were good.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, just got around to it and started watching Raw from this last Monday. And how exactly did Tyler Breeze earn the right to be in an Intercontinental Title match? fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ONEWAY said:


> Ok, just got around to it and started watching Raw from this last Monday. And how exactly did Tyler Breeze earn the right to be in an Intercontinental Title match? fpalm


They needed someone in the match to take the pin :draper2


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> They needed someone in the match to take the pin :draper2


Ha, yeah I get that, I wish that title opportunities were shown more to be earned than randomly given. But then again, the IC title has been a joke since Val Venis won it, so whatever..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens should have pinned Ambrose or Ziggler.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Kevin Owens should have pinned Ambrose or Ziggler.


Triple H should have interfered in the match, hit Ambrose with a sledgehammer whilst he turns into a pop up powerbomb. 

Owens gets over by actually PINNING the Champion and of course it gets heat on HHH and progresses the feud for the main title too.

But no, the WWE wouldn't dare do something logical.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Triple H should have interfered in the match, hit Ambrose with a sledgehammer whilst he turns into a pop up powerbomb.
> 
> Owens gets over by actually PINNING the Champion and of course it gets heat on HHH and progresses the feud for the main title too.
> 
> But no, the WWE wouldn't dare do something logical.


That would have been Awesome.


----------

